# LSP's What have you used and how would you rate them?



## Wilco

I've used the search function and couldn't find anything similar so as the title suggests what waxes/sealants/coatings have you used and how would you rate them all taking into consideration price, ease of use, finish and durability.

Just starting to think about my list has scared the hell out of me, how much money I've spent since coming on here just about 4 years ago :doublesho 
Ok here goes

Collinite 476s. 7 Decent value, never lasted as I hoped it would

FK1000p . 7 Similar to collinite, decent value for a massive tin

Dodo Juice
Rain forest rub . 7.5 Easy to use, decent price nice finish.

Purple haze. 7 Decent enough didn't last too long though.

Supernatural V1. 6 My first expensive wax, expected more for price.

Supernatural hybrid . 6.5 Loved on here, I'm not a massive fan.

Rubbish Boys JE 6 Had high hopes for this after reading positive reviews. Really didn't do it for me though.

Race glaze
55. 7.5 Nice to use, lovely finish.

Black Label 9 A quality wax, smells awesome and so easy to use. Loses half a mark for price.

Auto finesse
Illusion. 7 My first "show" wax. Pleasant to use, looks good smells good but I think its expensive for what it is.

Temptation. 1 Mum always said if you cant say something nice then say nothing.

Bouncers
Capture the Rapture. 7.5 Bought at the same time as illusion, better finish better price.

Vanilla Ice 7 Decent enough but nothing special. Smells awesome though.

I love DW edition 7.5 Similar to CTR but firmer, lovely to use and great smell.

Black Magic Detail

Origins . 7.5 Spreads well removes easy. Could bead better.

Helios . 7.5 Nice to use. Expected it to last longer than it did.

Genesis . 9 One of my favourites, good value and lasts well.

Sirius Dark. 8 Adds gloss and lasts better than expected.

Miura. 7.5 Really firm wax, sheets incredibly well.

Taurus 9 Gorgeous smell, spreads and removes effortlessly. If it lasts (first use today) this is a winner.

Pinnacle
Signature series II 6 Bought on a whim, dead easy to apply and remove, only lasts a couple of washes though.

Zymol

Glasur. 9.Not cheap but worth it, if it lasted longer it would be a 10.

Vintage. N/A looking forward to using this when it arrives.

Obsession Wax

Aura. 8.5 Impressive finish for the price.

Euphoric. 8 As above with more gloss as opposed to clarity.

Hybrid 86. 8.5 Had an issue with my original version the one I have now performs brilliantly. A true hybrid offering great looks AND protection

Itus. 8.5 This years winter protection, the glow of a wax with hopefully the longevity of a sealant. Really nice to use though .

Phantom 9.5 My highest mark so far. Its genuinely a brilliant wax, spreads well removes easily but leaves a magnificent finish that has lasted well too. My car has never looked better.

Phaenna 9 A super glossy oily wax which definitely adds to the finish. Easy on/off and looked stunning on red.

Obsession Wax
Zeal 8.5 Obsessions new "budget" wax. Maybe in price but not in the quality. As with all the other Obsession waxes I have its a pleasure to use. Nice fragrance, hefty glass jar, good finish and quality beading. For sub £25 its a bargain really.

Taranis (wheel wax) 9.5 I'm currently recovering from major knee surgery and as such car cleaning isn't really high on my list of priorities at the moment, that said the jet wash got an airing yesterday and the alloys came up spotless. 2 coats were applied 7 weeks ago and the wheels have been cleaned just once in that time. Taranis is holding up brilliantly. V impressed and I'm not one for wheel waxes.

Swiss Vax

Crystal Rock. 8.5 Gorgeous to use, smells incredible but so so so expensive.

Smart parts 
P21s. 9 Cheap for the finish it gives lovely to use, if only it lasted!

Blackfire

Midnight Sun. 8.5 really like this not that expensive, easy on/off and looks great.

Def wax
Number One. 9 Lovely to use but again its mightily expensive. Very high quality though.

0stend0 Glaze 8.5 Premium quality show wax that delivers. Bit expensive but good stuff.

3xempler Glaze 7 Decent enough but nothing special. Easy on/off though.

Duru5 Glaze 7 As with 3xempler I thought it was ok but nothing more.

Synthatic Edition 7 Nice and sharp on silver, hoped it would last longer than it did.

Pre Production M4gnum 0pus 8 Similar to synthetic but with a glossier finish.

Mitchell and king
Griffin. 9 Quality beading sheeting and usage, expensive though for 100ml.

Phillip 8 Great on light colours. Nice to use, can't really justify its price though.

*Pioneer* 8.5 A good quality wax this. Quite oily and spreads very well, the small jar I got will last a considerable amount of time. Rich finish that comes off easily and beads nicely but sheeting isn't amazing. Still a good wax that I rate highly.

*Sweden*7.5 Having bought a Volvo it seemed rude not to try this wax. Its quite firm but spreads very well, removal wasn't great though so I may have to work harder on finding the right curing time for it. Its reflective rather than glossy IMO but it suits my light grey well. Smells lovely as all M&K do tbh. Not the cheapest but if I can get the sweet spot for removal I'd add another point as it does look good.

Artdeshine
Obsidian wax 7 I couldn't get on with it on my car but worked great on my dads. Can see why people love it but its not a favourite.

Sicko N/A Looking forward to using this once the weather settles.

Ogle wax
Custom Reveal Not used yet
Custom Element 8 Really impressed with this for the money. Spreads for miles but don't leave it to dry or it can be difficult to remove leaves a good finish though.

Sonax
Protect and shine. 8.5 Application takes some getting used to but a great product when you get it right.

Polymer net shield 9 The best sealant I've used. Will be my winter protection from now on, doesn't have the glow of wax though and can look "sterile"

Menzerna
Power lock. 3 My first foray into sealants left me totally unimpressed.

Prima
Epic. 6 Nice and glossy but didn't seem to last too well.

Gtechniq
C2V3 8.5 So easy to apply and remove, like the idea of using it as a qd for top ups. Not sure of claimed 8 month durability.

Optimum
Opti seal 6.5 Too easy to use! Didn't add any noticeable gloss and was gone after a month. Cheap though or would have scored lower.

Gyeon
Wetcoat 8 Good value and so easy to use, spray on jetwash off, don't leave it too long to remove though or you will get streaks.

Cancoat 9 The easiest sealant I've ever used. Spray onto a microfiber and then do a panel at a time with it. Water behaviour afterwards is epic.

Polish Angel

Esoteric V2 8.5 I've never really been one for liquid waxes but this is a quality product. Spreads forever and can be left on the car for hours rather than minutes after application. Sheeting and beading is first rate, very impressed. Durability could see my mark raised in the future.

Jubilee 8.5 As with Esoteric Jubilee spreads like crazy, a delight to use in every way. The finish is more reflective I feel than a warm carnauba glow but this is a wax I look forward to using much more during the summer. Sheets incredibly well for a wax, similar to Glasur in that respect.

Connoisseur Rapid wax 9 The first spray wax I've used and its brilliant. Leaves a warm glow on my black paint with extreme gloss. Beads well, is a doddle to use (spray and wipe) and as with all Polish Angel products a little goes a long way. A great topper over a base wax.

Valet pro
Beading Marvellous 7.5 Bought on a whim as a sample pot. Its very easy to use, spreads very well and removes with ease if you don't allow it to set solid. Impressed for the price and will use again although is more glassy than glossy imo.

Swissvax 
Onyx 7.5 Another recent sample purchase. Lovely and oily a pleasure to apply as it spreads so far, very little cure time, straight on/off and it beads and sheets better than I thought it would. I like the finish it gave, very rich and dark. Look forward to using this again.

Obsession wax
Zenith. (not giving a rating as not really fair) Special to me in so much I was involved in its development and branding. As a custom creation wax it is all I could wish for really, glossy in the extreme and delightful to use.

Chemical Guys
Petes 53 9.5 Every once in a while you try something and just think WOW I like this. I had one of those moments with this wax. Smells great. Nice sized but light jar. Wax firm but oily I knew before I applied it I was going to like it a lot. Wasn't disappointed either. Apply/ remove a panel at a time to leave a wonderful rich dark glow. I'm not expecting it to last very well but so what? Best bit? £24 for a jar and that my friends is a BARGAIN it could easily be £100 wax and for the finish it gives you wouldn't be upset at that price.

Adams
Patriot 8.5 massive tin compared to other waxes. Smells delightful too. spreads for miles and is a doddle to remove. Do a panel then remove almost instantly. The finish it leaves is truly concourse but it is let down slightly by average beading and longevity but for overall looks its a stunner.

ODK/Fourthwax
Curiosity 8.5 bought a sample pot ridiculously cheap and was very pleasantly surprised just how good it is. Application is as easy as could be really, same goes for removal and the beading it had in heavy rain was tight and uniform. Very impressed to be honest and may well buy a full sized pot in the future. Well worth a try.

Infinity Wax
Purple shimmer 2 I had real problems with removal of this, literally couldn't get it off the car. I'd looked for info regarding curing times with no success so did the usual swipe test to gauge. Even when cured it wouldn't wipe off, is this an instant removal wax? well tried that too and just ended up smearing it around. I don't like to leave negative reviews in general but this was a pita to use.

Artdeshine
Sicko 9. First time ive used a genuine coating and I was more than a little apprehensive about it. No need to worry in that respect at all. Spreads and cures at a nice rate and is easy to remove. Looks stunning and glossy once applied. Lovely product.

Repel coat 8. Very easy to use product that beads nicely and leaves a sharp crisp finish. Point lost as I had to replace the spray head on mine as it didn't work at all. Seems to be a common issue with various brands having products that don't want to leave the can!

Tac
Shinee Wax 7.5 .The names misleading I feel as its a spray sealant. As with most of the tac products its a doddle to use. Spray, wipe flip your cloth buff and done. Used over the top of a previously waxed car it did add to the gloss and beaded nicely when it rained. Cheap and easy to use. You don't need much so it will last a while.

Quartz Max 9. Quartz Max - Hydrophobic Silica Spray Sealant. Now this is a good product and one that I would recommend to use for top up protection through out winter as it can be used as a drying aid. Ive used it over wax and on bare paint and the results are identical more or less except for one incident of streaking on my bonnet but that was down to too much product. Use a TINY amount when spraying this. Its crazy slick and sheets well. If you've used gyeon cure its VERY similar just slightly nicer to use.

Ceramic coat 8.5 . The names misleading again as its actually a polymer sealant. Now im a waxer and sealant generally don't do it for me at all. This ones different though as it has the glow of a wax rather than the glassy sterile look I've suffered with in the past. Easy on exceptionally easy off. Lovely glossy finish. Its on my dads car at the moment and depending on how it lasts the score may rise. Its definitely helping the car stay clean longer though.

*Moonlight* 8.5 A spray sealant containing over 20% Sio2. A couple of squirts per panel, spread then buff off. Its that simple just don't miss any bits as they will set hard! Designed as a topper for a coating but I used it as a stand alone. Its good too once you nail the application and removal. Water behaviour is excellent as to be expected with a high Sio2 content and leaves a good sharp reflective finish. Well worth a try.

Autosmart
Topaz 9. I jumped on the band wagon a year behind everyone else with this it seems, a friend gave me a bottle to try recently and said you know your stuff report back. What can I say? Great product. So easy to use. I'd describe it as AF triple with the cleaning side turned down and the protection side increased greatly. It does cleanse slightly and as such is more an aio rather than lsp but the finish it leaves for the price is special indeed. I will be buying a lot more of this its great! Good around the house too.

Wax Addict

Vitreo. 7 Bought as a sample set so only a small pot. It applies ok, removes ok, beads/sheets ok, looks ok. I guess I'd say its pretty average overall. I'd hoped it would have convinced me to buy a full sized pot but sadly it hasn't. A decent enough wax but nothing special.

Edition 21. 8 Bought as a 1/2 price bargain in the black Friday sale. It applies beautifully, its quite oily so spreads far. Removal though is slightly tougher than comparatively priced waxes but the finish it gives is excellent. Very glossy and the sheeting is superb. I will be using this again to see if I got the curing time wrong previously but overall pleased I bought it.

Zymol

Titanium. 9 This wasn't originally something I'd bought but rather leant to me from a good friend. As with the higher priced zymols I've used previously its a delight to use. Spreads forever, doesn't really have a cure time although I left it on slightly longer than I had done done with glasur. The finish is crisp and reflective. The beading and sheeting are as good as you could possibly wish for in a wax. Its simply a great wax. After using this I've since bought my own jar and that doesn't happen that often these days.

Victoria Wax
Concours 9.5 Well after resisting Vics red for so long I finally picked up a jar cheap recently. My car's black and its as if this wax was made for it. The wetness of finish is ridiculous to be honest. Easy on easy off, smells nice, spreads well comes off easy. For looks and ease of use it is very good indeed. I shouldn't have waited as long as I did to get some in hindsight.

Victoria Wax
Mayhem. 9. A very good value wax that reminds me a lot of one of my favourite waxes in smell, consistency, application and finish but costs barely anything in price comparison. I really rate this wax and look forward to using it more. It spreads exceptionally well and removes with ease 5-10 minutes later. Very glossy finish.

Car-chem
Connoisseur 9 This came as part of a bundle I purchased on ebay and as carchem don't really have a pedigree for waxes I wasn't expecting much at all with regards to this wax, in fact I wasn't planning on using it at all if i'm honest. The packaging isn't the best and a facelift could work wonders for it as its actually very good. Its firm but still spreads well, cures quite quickly and is probably a 2-3 panel wax at most. It removes well though with no residue or second buff needed. I really like this tbh, its only £30 for 250ml too so good value. Beading and sheeting are good I just wish it didn't smell of bubble gum, that's probably its only negative. Just shows you should keep an open mind and there are some hidden gems out there for not mega money.

Sonus
Acrylic Glanz Spray 9.5 I didn't know if I should include this or not as I wasn't intending it to be an lsp. That said the finish it gives over Carlack NSC is incredible. I've been using NSC more and more until recently and after having a read on cyc they recommended this over the top. Great recommendation tbh and a seriously shiny acrylic finish. Would look awesome on solid colours.

*Angelwax*
Fifth Element 8 Another recent sample purchase, I've finally learnt to stop buying full jars. Quite an expensive wax this. The sample was £20 for 30 ml or at least that was the cheapest I could find it at. That said I've coated my Insignia and you cant actually tell I've used any at all. It spreads an unbelievable amount and I can get another 7 maybe 8 layers from this sample. It goes on really well, removes pretty well too, not a doddle but not a real pain either. It was quite warm when I used it and a couple of panels and then removal worked for me. Its quite a reflective finish but it did look really well on black. The following day it rained hard and the beading was excellent, strangely it didn't want to sheet off when driving though. Still a nice product and one I'd be happy to recommend but its price loses it half a mark.

Bilt Hamber
*Double Speed Wax*9 I've put off trying this for ages and I'm not sure why, maybe the bland packaging doesn't draw me in but after reading lots of positive reviews I thought I'd give it go. Well what a pleasant surprise, its mega easy to work with, easy on/off and the beading/sheeting it leaves behind is outstanding for a wax. This stuff hates water!! The only thing I'm not sure of is the finish, it dulled my paintwork slightly but this is the only negative I can find with it. Its a no nonsense wax that's not fragranced at all, in basic packaging that comes in at less than £15 for a massive tin. Its a great buy and if the finish was richer it may get the magical 10 mark!

*Nanolex*
Si3d Coating. 9.
Having recently bought a fresh car I wanted something durable to see me through winter so went with this after a lot of research.

Unlike a wax where you can prep polish and seal in a day this took my nearly two days as its unforgiving if you make mistakes.(same as all coatings really). Having taken my time with it and finding perfect application and removal for me I'm extremely happy with it. It protects brilliantly, the sheeting is excellent and beading is more than adequate. It lacks the richness of a wax though if I'm honest. I've tried to wax over it but that's been pointless as its made no difference to the protection imo. Overall a top product that if used correctly will last ages.

*Zymol*
Concours 7.5. I'm maybe being a little harsh with that score due to recently having used the higher end Zymols. Its a lovely wax in its own right, quite oily but still firm and spreads really well. Doesn't remove quite as easily as other Z's but still easy enough. The real question is it worth almost double the price of Glassur and to be honest I don't think it is.

Destiny.9. A true boutique wax that I could never justify or afford paying for a full sized jar. As part of the sampler kit though I think its reasonable value. Its a stunning wax to use, without wishing to repeat myself too much it spreads forever and its effortless to remove. A couple of panels at a time, on and then off. Just a delight tbh. It seems a lot more durable than the other Z's too, I've tested this on my own car recently and there has been very little drop off in looks or performance even after a dozen or so washes. It gives a warm glow finish too that really suits my red car. As an overall package I'd love to give it a 10 but the only reason it was a 9 is that I think its a fair price as part of the sampler kit or it would have been lower. Its price simply makes it prohibitive to most people.

Atlantique ?? I honestly don't know how to mark this. It is without doubt the easiest wax to apply and remove that I have ever used. IT almost melts into the paint after application and after a 5 minute cure time wipes away easier than most QD's!! Its a ridiculous wax for all the right reasons but its more than 1100 quid for a full jar. So how do you rate something this good but so expensive? Simply I can't. Its performance for sheeting, beading and durability are outstanding and as with Destiny as part of the sampler kit its good value. I love this wax, literally love it and will have to buy another sampler when I've run out of it.

*OCD Waxes*
Alien 51 8. A good honest wax this. Doesn't make extravagant claims about durability or gloss levels its just a genuinely good wax. Easy to use, goes on and comes off without issue. Beads well and lasts ok too, what's not to like? Cheap as chips in the grand scheme of things too.

Nebula 9. Extremely glossy show wax. It reminds me A LOT of Petes 53, its a little firmer maybe but with the scent as it is and the overall finish and durability it gives it is very similar. Another great wax from OCD though and one that will be terribly difficult to better. Good luck with that lol. Seriously good value and a wax I'm glad I own and one OCD should be proud of.

*Raceglaze*

Hybrid Blue *9.5* Well here's a shock of a wax from a manufacturer that doesn't get the airtime it probably deserves. I've fancied trying this for ages but have always been trialling something or other so never got around to it. Anyways I got a pot this week with a few Zymol bits so combining postage seemed like the time to buy.

I had little knowledge of this wax as there are few reviews about it. Seems I struck lucky though as this is a belter! It has a similar texture and scent to the other RG waxes (bar Black Label) maybe a little firmer but not massively so. Its lovely to apply spreading very well with little product used. 
Removal is its strong point though, after leaving it to cure for 8 minutes in relatively cold temps it was effortless to remove. I'm not sure how to describe the finish, its not a rich deep gloss or a sharp reflective finish either I think the word I'd use is radiant on my red car. It looks fabulous, I've 2 layers on at the moment and beading and sheeting are first rate. I'm delighted I bought this and if you're after a hidden gem that's not mega money its definitely worth a look!!!

So I think that's about it :doublesho . These are only my opinions and will no doubt vary greatly from others, so what have you used guys and gals and how would YOU rate them?


----------



## Sheep

Good Idea!! This needs a sticky! I have always felt the real reviews on this site are far to buried or non existent.

*Auto Glym*

*HD Wax*: Roughly $50 CAD, excellent durability and water behavior, comes with 2 applicators and MF towel (nothing special but better then nothing). Fairly easy to apply and remove but easy to over apply which caused both application and removal to become harder (IMO).

8/10

*Collinite*

*476s*: Excellent value at $20 CAD. Durability and Water behavior are very good, and you get a large amount of product. Application instructions are very specific, and if followed it's easy to apply and remove. If not, you will be in for a harder waxing experience.

*8/10*

*Finish Kare*

*FK1000P*: Another Excellent value at $20 CAD. Also a large tin, the main comparison to Collinites 476S. The high heat rating makes it very versatile and the Durability and Water behaviors is very good. Those who saw my test should know, if you don't wash it every week it will last VERY well. Just washed a friends car that had it applied before winter and was not washed since and it still beads and sheets well, far better then my 2 test sections that have been running since January. Application is a breeze as well as removal, however there is a fairly strong smell.

*8/10*

*Bilt Hamber*

*Finis Wax*: Price unknown since it was a small sample that was sent to me by a very generous member. That said, paying $100 CAD would not be out of line for this product. FANTASTIC durability and water Behavior, lasting 3 plus months being washed every week through winter. Easy application and removal. A brilliant wax, and something everyone should have in their arsenal.

*10/10*

*Poorboys*

*EX Sealant*: Roughly $15 - $20 for 16 oz. Good liquid sealant with ZERO fuss application and removal, either by machine or hand. Sunlight or shade, this sealant has a pleasing smell and effortless removal, being one of my favorite for ease of use. Durability was good from my very distant memory, but I haven't used it in since I picked up AG HD Wax. I'll be revisiting this soon.

*7.5/10*

I will be adding to this soon. I have more products I'd like to test.


----------



## stonejedi

I would be here all day Lol,are we going to get paid for doing this?.SJ.


----------



## Sheep

stonejedi said:


> I would be here all day Lol,are we going to get paid for doing this?.SJ.


Your posts will be deleted if you get paid


----------



## stonejedi

Sheep said:


> Your posts will be deleted if you get paid


No sense of humour in Canada eh?did you really think that I was expecting to get paid:lol:.SJ.


----------



## Sheep

stonejedi said:


> No sense of humour in Canada eh?did you really think that I was expecting to get paid:lol:.SJ.


That was an inside joke. Sorry, eh.


----------



## Kimo

Auto glym hd - everyone raves about it but to me it is grabby to apply however removal and the looks make up for it. 7.5

Auto finesse illusion - outstanding looks, so easy to use and the price isn't that bad when you can compare it to bos which is twice the price ... 9

Auto finesse desire - really nice looks, easy to apply and remove though quite expensive. 8

Auto finesse temptation - nice budget wax, easy to use and good finish. 7

Angel wax desireable - a bit grabby to apply and remove, nice looks but prefer contenders, not a bad price though. 7

Bouncers salute the fruit - looks amazing, though application I like to do a car then remove and this one you have to do a panel at a time or it's very hard to remove. If done right though it's easy as pie. 7.5

Fk1000p - good durability, easy to apply, very cheap. 8

Poorboys natty wax - easy on, easy off. A bit easy to over apply but if you're careful it's fine. Like the fact you can apply in the sun. Looks very nice at a very cheap price. 8


----------



## Blueberry

Going to have to come back to this thread, it will take some time 😜


----------



## pinch

Blimey Wilco! Cor blimey, how much?

The usual suspect of victoria concours is strangely absent from your collection.

CG XXX wax. Bought for cheapness. Very easy on and off, curious fragrance, doesn't last at all well. 6

DJ BV. Panel pot, tough going on, but you can do the whole car before buffing off nice smell, good durability. Picks out the metallic flake well. 7

DJ PH. easy on and off, can do the whole car. Less durable than BV. good smell, less flake pop on my car than BV. 7

DJ RB juiced. Goes on easy, presently on my motorbike, easy off too. Unnoticeable scent. Can't comment on longevity but it seems thin. 7

Angelwax desirable, panel pot in a waxybox. Spreads well enough and I find okay to buff off, softish consistency, looks good and reasonably durable. 7

Autofinesse soul, bought 2ndhand. Did not get on with it, difficult to put on and spread around, grabby when buffing off, not keen on the fragrance, looked okay and lasted well enough but sold on. 6

Victoria collectors. Took me some time to get used to applying this, pot now finished (3oz). Really good looking when done and reasonable durability. Cost vs looks makes this 8

BMD Taurus, sample pot. Very nice, easy to go on, spreads forever and thinly too. Easy to buff off, good flake pop. Only just put on so can't comment on durability. 9

Bouncer's sherbet fizz, easy on, but don't leave too long or it's not easy off. Great smell, really makes metallic flake stand out. Only just used but buffing off gave the impression it will last a good while. 9


----------



## greymda

subscribed to this thread


----------



## Trip tdi

Subscribed as well Very interesting


----------



## Wilco

Trip tdi said:


> Subscribed as well Very interesting


Will be interested in your views trip :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Okay lets see.

Bouncers Moonshine 8/10 nice smell, easy on and off

Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub 9/10 easy to apply by hand, smells divine

Autobright Grape 6/10 cheap and cheerful, easy to apply but difficult to buff off

Bilt Hamber Finis 8/10 easy on and off, very dusty residue but is very very easy to use

Obsession sample ?/10 left the mark out as it is a sample i am trialling, the first one was soft and spreads easily but thickly if not careful, the second one is harder and spreads just as easily. So far so good i like this wax.


----------



## Kimo

Just keep reeling more and more off :lol:

I'll have another list soon


----------



## Flakey

Excellent idea for a thread Wilco.

Dodo Juice Blue Velvet - 7. Easy to use, decent price nice finish
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub - 6. Found it a bit of work compared to Blue Velvet and less gloss.

Collinite 476 - 4. Did not enjoy using it at all. Nothing great about the looks and smells lousy.

Optimum Car Wax - 8. Easiest wax I have ever used on dry paint. Fantastic looks of a wax. Loses a point for attracting dust in very dusty environment. Boasts of being the only wax with a patent for UV protection.

Bilt Hamber
Finis Wax - 6. easy to apply, easy to remove. No smell or color but smells rather manly. Love the aluminum tub. Looks decent and last well for the price.
Hydra Wax - 6. Very easy to spread liquid wax, looks more glossy than Finis. Does not last as long.
Auto Balm - 7. Not the easiest LSP to use but fills very well, looks fantastic and surprisingly has depth despite being a sealant. Something special about this one.

AutoGlym Aqua Wax - 6. Dead easy to use as a drying aid, add to looks but doesn't last long.

Sonax Xtreme Carnuba Wax - 8. It is a budget wax from a big brand but the closest I have ever come to a show car wax look. Dead easy to apply, soft as butter in a big jar and with a fantastic applicator that comes with it. Only been there 3 weeks so can't say much about durability yet but isn't showing any signs of degradation after 3 washes so far. Killer gloss.

Sonax Polymer Netshield - 9. Insane water Behavior. Easy on, easy off. Nice gloss and some depth develops after 2-3 days. 

Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine - 8. Same as PNS but rather oily and some guesswork involved in when to buff off.

Sonax Nano Paint Protect - 7. It is a one year coating. Application is very similar to PNS. Looks rather sterile and I doubt it offers any traits of a typical coating like prevention of wash marring. But can be topped with PNS and makes a very good combination then.

Duragloss 105 - 9. Dead easy to apply, you can throw the "Less is more" rule in the trash and use the entire 500 ml bottle on one car and you won't struggle to remove it. It is by far the most wet looking LSP that I have ever used. It darkens the paint considerably and it looks dripping wet. Only the Sonax Xtreme Carnuba seems to be competing with it in my book.


----------



## greymda

is it this one you like: Amazon.com: Duragloss Total Performance Polish (TPP) # 105: Automotive

what about durability?


----------



## Wilco

Kimo73 said:


> Just keep reeling more and more off :lol:
> 
> I'll have another list soon


I've thought of a few more too. Now added to the OP.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Come on Blueberry and Maxi-Milan, get your lists done, should be good reads.


----------



## millns84

Great idea for a thread :thumb:

Think I'll rate everything I've used quite highly as I've never been disappointed :lol:

So...

Optimum Optiseal 7 - Very easy to use, versatile and a nice reflective finish. Let down by average water behaviour and durability of around 2 months IME.

Natty's Red 9 - One of my favourites, incredibly easy to use for a paste wax and isn't fussy in any shape or form. Great water behaviour, incredibly slick and an amazing finish. Marked down as durability could be slightly better although not terrible and it attracts a bit of dust.

Autoglym HD Wax 7 - Fairly nice to use and leaves a good finish with good water behaviour and impressive durability. Marked down as it doesn't justify its price and there are better out there for less money.

3m Show Car Paste Wax 8 - Similar to HD wax but spreads a bit more like butter and leaves a wetter finish. Durability of around 4-5 months and decent water behaviour.

Turtle Wax Ice Paste 8 - Durable, looks good, smells nice. A Jack of all trades but a master of none. Only let down is difficult removal if left on too long or over applied. One of the most underrated LSP's on the market IMO.

FK1000p 7 - Found it easy to work with, durable and good water behaviour. The look was a little too glassy for me on a dark car but would obviously suit a lighter vehicle much better. Avoid plastics at all costs! 

Collinite 845 8 - Love it, couldn't be easier to apply and removal is hardly difficult. Water behaviour is great as is durability. Finish is also surprising given that this is a hybrid aimed primarily at durability. Marked down as you've got to be careful around plastics more so than others IME and you have to warm the bottle up as it clumps a bit.

Auto Finesse Tough Coat 8 - Hard to criticise this product, it's one of the easiest LSP's I've used, provided a great finish with excellent water behaviour. Only real let down is that it seems to need layering to get the most out of it.

Gtechniq C2V2 8.5 - Too easy, practically a QD in application. Blingly looks, durability of 6 months in my own experience, water slides off like nothing else I've tried. Marked down as it does need topping with a weaker dilution occasionally and lacks the wetness of a proper wax which is something I look for in an LSP.

Soft 99 Mirror Shine 8.5 - Extremely easy to apply, water behaviour matches the best I've got and the finish is exactly what it says on the tin! I never tested durability but have no reason to suggest it wouldn't live up to its 3 month claim. Possibly a 9 if it does last 3 months.

Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Carnauba Wax 7.5 - Applies like a QD or a proper spray wax if you like. If the latter, it can be a bit sticky to remove. Finish is lovely, seems too good for very little effort. Water behaviour is only average and it did drop off a bit after a few weeks but isn't meant to be durable...

Dodo Juice Skull Candy 8 - Shame it's only a panel pot. The finish it gave was dripping wet and very deep. Decent water behaviour and a couple of months durability wise. I resist using it as once it's gone, it's gone 

Einszett Spray Wax 6 - Good for top ups but lacks any real durability. Adds decent gloss and refreshes the finish but won't last more than a couple of washes. More of a hyped up QD.

Think that's it but I'll edit if I think of something else.


----------



## Flakey

greymda said:


> is it this one you like: Amazon.com: Duragloss Total Performance Polish (TPP) # 105: Automotive
> 
> what about durability?


Yes, it is their best sealant. Depending on where you are, it will last you 2-4 months. If you like sealants, this is bloody good. It does not have the water behavior of Sonax PNS but the looks are worth dying for. Especially on dark colors. If you use the DG601 underneath, it will bond even better.


----------



## greymda

interesting. at the price in US it would be nice to get.

i'm in for a DEEP WET look, so...


----------



## sm81

My thoughts: 

Colly476: Durable but too hard to use and smell isn't good 6/10

Colly845: Almost as durable but easier to use 7/10

Powerlock: Very nice to use but not durable enough. Leaves very deep blingy look 6/10

BH Finis-wax: One of my all-time favorites. Very durable and easy to use. I just hope that it would attract less dust. Epic water behavior. 9/10

ADS 2K coating: Very glossy deep "glow" and easy to use 9/10

ADS Sicko: Very easy to use and leaves very nice looks. Hydrophillic 8/10

C2v3: One of the easiest product to use but I prefer Reload or BSD. Not so durable than manufacturer claims 6/10

Reload: Lovely sealant and good smell also. Very economical but could last longer 8/10

BSD: Best water behavior together with finis-wax but isn't easiest product to use 8/10

Sonax PNS: Little grabby application but darkens paint very nicely and last and sheets very nicely. 8,5/10

BH Double Speed-wax: Easier to apply than finis-wax and leaves glossier finish with similar water behavior. 9/10

Fk pink wax: Very nice to spread. Wet looking finish especially good when using dark cars. 8,5/10


----------



## mdgrwl

Waxes - meh longevity and dust and dirt stick to them more. I will no longer use waxes.
Sealants - better longevity, look good (shiny) if your into that.
Coatings - best longevity. LOVE the glassy look and depth of CQUK. Car stays cleaner longer and makes washing a breeze. Ive never had drying towels glide so easily over the paint.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Great post


----------



## big-saxo-guy

beaver professional c wax , 9, cheap wax spreads well , nice beading 

poorboys nattys blue , 7, smells lovely and spreads well

poorboys natty red , 8 , mainly the smell but is nice to use

dodo juice rainforest rub, orange crush, light , 7 seem very similar for ease of use and all smell nice 

dodo juice banana armour , 6 , easy to apply but felt finish was poor 

dodo juice cream egg , 7 , love the idea and nice to use but durability wasn't great

dodojuice SNH , 8 , good finish but can only apply by hand 

bouncers moonshine , 8 , lovely wax but don't use it as it was limited 

soft 99 fusso , 8 , easy to use , lasts well , but hyped up too much 

ADS Obsidain wax , 10!!!, absolutely brilliant wax spreads miles , last very well lovely beading 

I have loads more waxes but cant think of them right now


----------



## marc147

Dodo juice rainforest rub : 8/10 very first proper wax i ever owned, good for the price, easy to use and lasts well

Reflection perfection : 5/10 leaves a nice gloss look but is quite oily to work with

Beaver pro c : 7/10 nice wax but have to warm it ip a little bit 

Dodo juice SNH : 8/10 easy to use with a good durability


----------



## greymda

Flakey said:


> *Sonax Xtreme Carnuba Wax - 8*. It is a budget wax from a big brand but the closest I have ever come to a show car wax look. Dead easy to apply, soft as butter in a big jar and with a fantastic applicator that comes with it. Only been there 3 weeks so can't say much about durability yet but isn't showing any signs of degradation after 3 washes so far. Killer gloss.


i would really like to get some more feedback on this wax, durability and looks.


----------



## Coopertim

Petes 53 great cheapeish entry wax, great beading and lovely to work with 7.5

Af illusion another great one to work with easy on and easier off, like butter, adds a really silky feel and a lovely warm look, a show wax so not expecting great durability. Looks and ease it's an 8

Af desire - pig to work with, didn't think it added anything looks wise, durability also didn't live upto expectation, for me not worth the 120£, for me personally this gets a 5.5 maybe my prep back when I used it needed to be better perhaps, I know others have raved about it


----------



## Dannbodge

Collinite 476 - Good durability and cheap. Can be a ***** to remove if you put it on slightly too thick. Not very user friendly. 5/10

Dodo juice Supernatural - Nit very durable. I loved the smell but the secondary curing was annoying 6/10

Dodo juice supernatural hybrid - Smells odd. Easy to apply abd remove and has good durability 7/10

Autobrite black magic - smelt like chocolate. Was easy to apply and remove and had good durability and was a lovely wax 8/10

Autoglym HD - By far one of my favourite. So easy to apply and remove. Lasts ages and has a cracking finish. 9/10

Fk1000p - Amazing product. Much the same as the above but even easier to apply and remove and lasts for ages. 9/10

Soft 99 Fusso Dark - just like Fk1000p and needs no prep before. Has amazing water characteristics and leaves a cracking finish 9/10

Got loads more to do


----------



## Trip tdi

Sonax Xtreme Carnuba Wax - 8. It is a budget wax from a big brand but the closest I have ever come to a show car wax look. Dead easy to apply, soft as butter in a big jar and with a fantastic applicator that comes with it. Only been there 3 weeks so can't say much about durability yet but isn't showing any signs of degradation after 3 washes so far. Killer gloss.

I totally agree here a very underrated wax and product, did you find the looks are very identical to p21s by any chance only if tried and compared but Sonax does last longer and cheaper as well.


----------



## Flakey

Sorry haven't tried P21s yet mate but in the looks area it beat some very big names from all over the world, in my experience. What kind of durability did you get from it? I am deliberately not topping it up with BSD to check how long does it last.


----------



## jassi_hayre

Wow. You guys have to be ex bankers :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

*P21s Concours Wax :* 9/10 
+ Very very shiny and reflective , extremely easy to apply and remove , nice package with free applicator pad .
_ Durability 3-6 weeks .

*P21s 100% Carnuba Wax :* 7.5/10
+ Easy to apply , very easy to remove , Warm Finish , good durability last longer than Concours .
_ P21s dual-density 'hand grip' closed-cell applicator pad makes work harder .

*Britemax Vantage wax :* 7.5/10 
+ Very easy to apply and remove , nice glow like hazel colour reflection , fresh coconut smell 
_ None (need to test durability)

*Auto Finesse Illusion :* 7/10 
+ Very easy to apply , easy removal , very nice smell , nice package 
_ Expensive , attracts dust like magnet , amplify orange peel but after 3coats it improves clarity and gives more glossiness

*ChemicalGuys 50/50 V1 :* 7/10
+ Extremely easy to apply and remove , very nice wax when use it over sealant only.
_ Doesn't add anything when use it without sealant , it just gives more clarity with minimum richness because of that it looks very good wax over sealant.

*ChemicalGuys E-Zyme :* 7/10
+ Easy to apply and remove (depend the weather conditon) , nice smell , warm glow , nice darkening effect , very good sheeting , very good durability .
_ Expensive , bad package , difficult to remove if there any humidity , must apply very thin .

*Werkstat Carnuba Jett :* 8/10 
+ Easy to apply and remove , my #1 choice on solid red , nice smell , very warm finish , extra darkening effect ,richness , glossiness , good durability .
_ None

*Blackfire Midnight Wax :* 7.5/10
+ Very easy to apply and remove , warm wet finish , I prefer use it directly without 
Sealant underneath to see real depth and wettness . 
_ Price .

*Swissvax Best of Show :* 7.5/10
+ Very easy to apply and remove , very warm finish , extra wet- look , nice smell , good durability .
_ Price , amplify orange peel and defects on some cars .

*Swissvax Onyx :* 7/10 
+ Very easy to apply and remove , warm finish , nice smell , very good sheeting 
_ Price , durability .

*RaceGlaze 55* : 8.5/10
+ Very easy to apply , easy remove , smell nice , warm wet finish , honey wet reflection , second coat gives unbelievable finish , great sheeting , very good durability.
_ Package , quality of jar , I have problem in RG55 jar can't open and close easily looks the pot extend .

*RaceGlaze BlackLabel :* 8/10
+ Extremely easy to apply and remove , nice package , durable wax , warm finish , clarity , very good sheeting .
_ Very expensive .

*Wolfgang Fuzion :* 7.5/10 
+ Extremely easy to apply and remove , nice smell , nice glow like hazel colour golden shimmer reflection 
_ Expencive , Expected more durability .

*Dodo Juice Rain Forest :* 9/10
+ Very nice wax to use , very nice smell , as any lsp from DJ it gives nice clarity like sealant and nice carnuba-look , very good Price .
_ None

*Dodo Juice Purple Haze :* 8/10
+ Very easy to apply and remove , very nice wax to use , very nice smell , golden shimmer reflection , with extra depth and clarity .
_ Durability , I'm not sure but after 3-4 weeks the paint looks cloudy hazey and need to refresh again by QD and Prewax .

*Dodo Juice Supernatual Hybrid : *8.5/10 
+ Easy to apply and remove (nothing special) , very durable , enhance richness depth and clarity .
_ Smells like jet fuel .

*Dodo Juice Supernatural :* 9.5/10
+ Very easy to remove , purest reflicton , best clarity , clean clear finish without darkening or silvery effect , suitable for all colours , very good durability , good sheeting .
_ Application hard to apply , Wooden pot , I feel the wax in wooden pot comes harder in texture and dry up day after day while it looks softer easier to use in plastic pot .

*Zymol Carbon :* 9/10 
+ Very easy to apply and remove , Warm finish as carnuba should be , best natural smell like any Zymol wax natural magic ingredient , very good sheeting .
_ Can get better finish from other brand in same price.

*Zymol Concours* 8.5/10
+ Very Easy to apply , easy to remove , very good depth and reflection , smells very nice , durable wax , best sheeting last longer than any Zymol wax in my collection .
_ Expensive

*Zymol Glasur :* 7.5/10 
+ Very easy to apply and remove , slightly different in texture very soft and oily , nice glow .
_ Durability

*Zymol Destiny *: 8.5/10
+ Very Very shiny and reflective , mirror finish , clarity , nice smell .
_ Very expencive .

*Bouncer 22 Wax :* 7.5/10 
+ Very easy to apply , easy remove , very reflective , mirror finish .
_ Strong Smell , I give 7.5 because I can't comment in durability (test soon).

*Miglorie Original :* 5/10 
+ Very easy to apply , nice depth and reflective , sheeting behavior like sealant.
_ Very hard to remove you need extra towels , weak durability .

*Victoria Concours Red Wax :* 10/10 
+ Extremely easy to apply and remove , quality package thick plastic jars almost like glass , nice jar size 3oz , very nice smell , richness, glossiness , super wet look and nice reflections too , suitable for all colours because it give extra wet-look , very good durability 
_None

*Victoria Collectors Yellow Wax :* 9.5/10 
+Extremely easy to apply and remove , quality package , wet look as Concours but more reflectivity and clarity , very good durability .
_ Heavey banana smell ( if the smell is lighter like Concours I will give Collectors 10/10)

*Victoria Hybrid Wax :* 8.5/10 
+ Easy to apply and remove , nice depth and reflection with touch wet-look the result of Hybrid like you apply wax over sealant , great durability .
_ smell

*Victoria Chaos Wax :* 9/10 
+ Extremely easy to apply and remove , traditonal sealant look with good depth, clean clear reflection , clarity , mirror finish and flake pop , best result when use it on metallic paint .
_ None

*Victoria Mayhem Wax :* 9/10 
+ Extremely easy to apply and remove , clean warm finish , nice clarity (for how love the original look without any flavour of silvery or heavy darkening effect ) 
_ None

Criteria: 
1- Looks
2- Application
3- Smell
4- Price
5- Durability


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Top man Maxi-Milan, a great read as always mate.


----------



## greymda

what a post!


----------



## deegan1979

Im beginning to find that the more waxes and sealants I try, it makes me like spray sealants in particular reload more.
The ease of application, gloss and water behavior in my view beat everything I've so far tried


----------



## greymda

if there is a sealant providing wet look, i'm in &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Wilco

Thanks maxi, perfect mate. Made me think of a few new products to try reading that:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Nice Maxi!
I'm loving this thread 

I think I did read somewhere that the SN wooden pot is a slightly different formula than the plastic pot ( I think the plastic had slightly higher Nuba content, but not sure)


----------



## Wilco

Look forward to seeing your list Adam when you get chance:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

*Waxes tried*

Ok, I think I will rattle off some, can always come back and add more..:thumb:

_Please note-I am a wax freak and usually only keep a wax on for a couple months (or one) before I'm on to something new. I can only truly comment about durability with Concours waxes or waxes I have used for winter._

*DDJ Diamond White- 8/10*. This was the first wax that got me into the Dodo, led me to here and eventually everything else:lol: Leaves a deep gloss on silver, solid three months on two coats.

*DDJ Light Fantastic- 7/10*. Not a bad topper, but never really added the wetness I was after. Not as durable as the diamond white.

*DDJ Hard Candy- 8.5/10*. A great all-around wax. Pleasure to use, with one of my favorite dodo scents! Leaves a warm, but solid finish- decent beading and sheeting.

*DDJ ORANGE CRUSH- 8/10*- left a nice, wet finish. Fantastic smell! Never really fell in love though

*DDJ RAINFOREST RUB-8/10* Lovely wax, that gives a very wet finish, but just little more partial to hard waxes.

*Rubbishboy's Original- 9.0/10*. Love this wax. Incredibly hard, yet nice and oily wax that a pot lasts for ages. Great summer wax-giving a nice combo of gloss and shine. Incredible citrus scent too!

*DDJ Rubbishboys Juiced Edition- 8/10*. This was a great summer time wax. First tried it a few years ago. Left a very wet look on the curves, and smelled of pineapples. Only kept it on for a couple weeks before moving on.

*DDJ Rubbishboys Juiced Edition Redux- 8.5/1*0. Commemorated the end of last summer with this one. Notoriously wet glossy look, got a couple months out of it.

*DDJ BLUE VELVET-8.0/10*. I really love this wax on dark blue and bluish gray colored cars. Even gotten great results on black! I like the deep, shell-like look it gives. Have used it alone and as a base for PH. Smells very yummy also!

*DDJ BLUE VELVET PRO-8.5/10*. Same as above, except lasts longer. Only drawback to this when compared to BV is the scent. The Pro editions tend not to be as sweet smelling due to the sealant properties added.

*DDJ PURPLE HAZE-8/10*. Love the smell of this wax, a calming lavender. Much like most of the Dodo line- ultra easy on,I easy off. Left a beautiful sparkle on black. Have mainly used this wax as a topper (second coat over another wax or a hybrid)

*DDJ PURPLE HAZE PRO-7.5/10*. One of my only Dodos that I have had a relatively minor bad experience with. The Dreaded Holograms maybe it was my application, idk, but I used two coats of this one time, after black hole, and at first it looked great. A couple weeks later, the light hit it in a certain way and I was shocked! To my relief, it cleaned up easy with some QD, and was gone after the next wash and wipe down. Since then, we have worked things out, and I only use her first before her sister :lol: ( Base coat only!)

*DDJ SUPERNATURAL- 9/10*. O boy, good stuff. Very sharp, reflective finish. Like any wax, prep is key, but especially with this one:thumb: Dream to use, might be a bit grabby if cold out. Love it solo, but I am known to throw some on a base coat of SNH for the best of both worlds

*DDJ SUPERNATURAL HYBRID-9.5/10*. A champ. A must for any wax enthusiast, and don't hide it with the winter waxes, it likes summer too! Has never let me down, and I have never had any oil issues with it. A good rest and wipe down with fresh MF between coats and you are golden. One of the few that I can say will last you over four months through a tough winter.

*DDJ ENGEL-9/10*. Does what it's designed for! Nordic conditionS development=great winter product. A very hard wax that applies very thinly, dries/ hazes very lightly and buffs off with ease. Produces tight little beads and some of the best sheeting I've ever seen from the Dodo.

*BOUNCER'S FORTIFY. 8.0/10*. I gave this a go on two trucks for this past winter. Never followed up with any durability testing, but was very easy to use. Even has a nice, pleasant tropical smell for a hybrid.

*BOUNCER'S 22 8.5/10.* I used this wax a lot this past year. Wipe on/wipe off, like the majority of Bouncers waxes. Great reflections and shine from this wax.

*BOUNCER'S VANILLA ICE 8.5/10*. Used this a few times, most notably on a black Mini. Very impressive wax, two coats left a visible layer of slick protection. I remember when the guy picked it up, he title his head and said "o yea!" Very soft and oily, spread for miles.

*BOUNCER'S Satsuma Rock- 8.5/10*. Very soft, spread very nicely. I remember fearing removal, but it really was not bad at all. I put this on the wife's black SUV for the winter and was going to test durability. That was November, and I still haven't washed it yet. long story, but I was very impressed initially. Held up very nicely visually for the first 8 weeks!

*VICTORIA CONCOURS WAX(red) 9/10*. Much like its texture, I felt. It left a very creamy, glossy sexy finish. Super easy to remove after a few minutes and stunning on black. Never did any real testing, but I felt this held up longer than other "concours" style waxes.

*POORBOY'S NATTY PASTE WAX (red) 8/10*. Very similar to above in many ways, maybe a bit softer than Vic's. A little cheaper, price wise and a touch in the looks department. A very good, dependable, no-fuss wax that is also sun friendly:thumb:

*AUTO FINESSE Temptation wax. 7.5/10*. Tried this recently on a dark blue Subaru that was being returned from a lease. Definitely did the trick for me. Was also used in and after ideal conditions/ decon/prep. I found it to give a nice wet look and even helped fill/hide the massive amount do dings, Knicks and scratches :0 If I remember correctly it was a bit grabby for removal.

*CHEMICAL GUYS Lava wax. 7.5/10*. A very pleasant smelling easy to use wax. Extremely soft wax that can easily be over applied. I found that unpolished paint really gobbles this stuff, so try and polish or pre-wax clean before and it will spread further. This is a creamy wax has decent filling ability, and provides a nice glossy finish---but durability was very poor.

*SWISSVAX SHIELD 9.5/10*. My most recent test, which has just about complete. Gave a great 5.5-6 months through a brutally harsh winter. A great combination of gloss and shine from a distance and stunning reflections up close. I was given a sample of this wax and must say that if I were to cough up the dough for a new jar of SV, Shield would be my choice.

*JayR8 Custom tester. 7.5/10*. This was my first sample from Jay, before he ascended to becoming Obsession Wax. It was a yellow, soft, oily yet creamy show wax. It left a ridiculously wet finish and I believe this formula had a few more tweaks before it became Obsession's show wax. Durability was only a few weeks, as it is a concours style wax. Still one of the best smelling waxes I own.(Pineapples)

*OBSESSION WAX Pre production tester "Turkish delight". 8.0/10*. This was a harder wax with a grainy texture at first. Hard to spread at first, but gets going nicely once the applicator is loaded. Hazed up a lot as it cured, but buffed off very nicely and easily. Left great shine and reflections. Only drawback was the scent on this one, as I wasn't a fan- like flowers and old ladies 

*ANGELWAX DESIRABLE 8.5/10*. Just used this last week on a silver A4. Very uniform shine, held up nicely after a couple days of rain as well. No, I haven't had a chance to use the "rival version", so can't compare there. I did notice that this was a softer wax than I had expected. Had to lighten the hand on the dip if you know what I mean.

*BMD TAURUS- 8.5/10*. As above, used this recently, but on a newer A4 wagon. This was used on bare paint( after a good decon) and I was happily impressed. Noticed a little filling and darkening ability and left a very nice slick surface. Great scent, and got on nice with a sample pot and waxmate. Also held up nicely through a couple days of rain, practically during application:devil:

*SONIC WAX Protowax #38. 8.0/10*
*Meguires NXT wax (paste + liquid) 7.0/10*- prefer this one over ultimate. Decent filling ability and liked the finish a little better. Also a stainer! Durability was also ugh. Definitely prefer the paste over the liquid, but the liquid would be a better filler if applied by DA.

*Meguires Ultimate Paste wax*- 6.5/10. Ok, but very easy to over apply, stains trim and durability was ugh.

*Mother's Carnauba cleaner wax-8.0/10.* This is probably one of first waxes I've used, going back about 16 years! I have developed a more sophisticated palate since then! . But seriously, if you need an AIO wax, two Coates of this has made severely neglected cars look good. So if paint conditions are real bad and when I need a quick, low steps solution, this is it.

*Mother's Pure Carnauba Wax- 7.5/10*- more of a straight wax developed as the third step in a three step process ( cleaner, glaze/sealant, wax). Not bad results, but never fell in love with this one either. I've always been happy with most Mother's products, with the exception of BTB 

My eyes and hands hurt, and my IPad is now gonna die 
I will finish up later:thumb:


----------



## Flakey

MAXI-MILAN said:


> *Victoria Concours Red Wax :* 10/10
> + Extremely easy to apply and remove , quality package thick plastic jars almost like glass , nice jar size 3oz , very nice smell , richness, glossiness , super wet look and nice reflections too , suitable for all colours because it give extra wet-look , very good durability
> _None
> 
> *Victoria Collectors Yellow Wax :* 9.5/10
> +Extremely easy to apply and remove , quality package , wet look as Concours but more reflectivity and clarity , very good durability .
> _ Heavey banana smell ( if the smell is lighter like Concours I will give Collectors 10/10)
> 
> *Victoria Hybrid Wax :* 8.5/10
> + Easy to apply and remove , nice depth and reflection with touch wet-look the result of Hybrid like you apply wax over sealant , great durability .
> _ smell
> 
> *Victoria Chaos Wax :* 9/10
> + Extremely easy to apply and remove , traditonal sealant look with good depth, clean clear reflection , clarity , mirror finish and flake pop , best result when use it on metallic paint .
> _ None
> 
> *Victoria Mayhem Wax :* 9/10
> + Extremely easy to apply and remove , clean warm finish , nice clarity (for how love the original look without any flavour of silvery or heavy darkening effect )
> _ None


Very well captured. Thank you for the detail on other Vic's waxes as only the Red gets mentioned here. I was wondering about the others for a while.


----------



## Guru

Okay, my list is minuscule compared to many on here, but let's have it -

Collinite 845 - 8. Great wax 9or whatever it is). Easy to apply once you put a spray head on the bottle, and easy to get off provided you do panels. Great beading and nice finish. Durability good too.

Ultima Paint Guard Plus - 7. Absolutely a breeze to apply, and no need to remove. Amazing gloss and slickness initially, but it wears off sooner than you would like.

Carpro Reload - 5. Easy to apply and remove. Looks are okay too, but durability is ****.

Gtechniq C2V3 - 7. Again easy to apply and remove. Nice finish, and reasonable durability, though nowhere near the claimed 8 months.

Optimum Car Wax - 7. Super easy to apply and remove. Nice finish. Durability much poorer than claimed. Quite VFM though.

DDJ Diamond White - 7. Super hard to apply, and even to remove, but the finish is pretty good, and durability is excellent.

Angelwax Guardian - 8. Easy to apply, spreads like butter, but can be a little tricky to remove if you don't take it off after spreading. Looks are awesome - adds amazing wetness and makes the flake pop at the same time. Durability is reaasonable, though again not as good as claimed.

CG Butter wet wax - Not used yet.

Soft 99 Fusso Coat - Just received, not used yet.


----------



## BobsRX8GT

greymda said:


> if there is a sealant providing wet look, i'm in 😊


HD Nitroseal.


----------



## Testor VTS

Dodo Juice Hard Candy - 8.0/10. Really easy to use, lovely scent. Leaves a nice finish. Don't really like the small pink particles it leaves in the hidden places which might not get buffed off (or even in the edge of small stone chips) so you have to be careful when buffing off. Used to have 9/10 rating from myself, but lately I got a bit disappointed as the depth is not as good on my lighter yellow car then it used to be on the darker yellow. 


Chemical Guys XXX Wax - 6.5/10 Easy to use, lovely smell, nice finish, but somehow lacks the depth and wetness of other waxes, but the price is awsome! Unfortunately durabilitiy is not too good.

Migliore Primo (Glass Jar) - 6.0/10 Smell is not bad, but it is a real mission to remove if you apllied a bit more than necessary... Could leave an oily finish if not done properly. On the other hand if it is applied well than it looks really nice and wet. 


On a side note, preparation is key to achieving a good finish. What is the best method for getting a nice wet, deep look? This is what I will try next time: 2BM, clay, machine polish in stages, glaze (Clearkote glaze), wax (Vic's Concours Red)


----------



## -Raven-

deegan1979 said:


> Im beginning to find that the more waxes and sealants I try, it makes me like spray sealants in particular reload more.
> The ease of application, gloss and water behavior in my view beat everything I've so far tried


you got to try the ADS Nano Gloss Paint Sealant then! Love the Reload, but NGPS looks better IMO! :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979

-Raven- said:


> you got to try the ADS Nano Gloss Paint Sealant then! Love the Reload, but NGPS looks better IMO! :thumb:


Agreed raven ngps looks a lot more glossy but im not getting as good beading with it as I do with reload. Probly my error in application or something tho


----------



## CodHead

deegan1979 said:


> Agreed raven ngps looks a lot more glossy but im not getting as good beading with it as I do with reload. Probly my error in application or something tho


NGPS is more about the gloss than beading, combine it with Obsidian and it makes a killer combo!:thumb:


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> you got to try the ADS Nano Gloss Paint Sealant then! Love the Reload, but NGPS looks better IMO! :thumb:


How well it last? 1-2 months? Better than Reload?


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> How well it last? 1-2 months? Better than Reload?


I find they last about the same, but hard to resist giving the car a spray when drying it off after a wash!


----------



## -Raven-

deegan1979 said:


> Agreed raven ngps looks a lot more glossy but im not getting as good beading with it as I do with reload. Probly my error in application or something tho


nah, I don't really find it a beader either. The Hydrophobic Water Repellant is the one to go for if you're into that, and it does mix well with the NGPS too!


----------



## yetizone

Hi all,

My LSP history so far and all are marked out of 10. I've used a modest number of paste waxes and liquid sealants, but on balance I think I prefer the liquid type LSP's rather than the paste format. Recently experimented with the Nano Tech sealants by Gtechniq and has proven successful despite the apprehension with regard to prep, application and curing time. So far I've been very impressed with their products. Which LSP's have I re-bought? Collinite, Menzerna, Autoglym SRP and Zaino - and likely Gtechniq as well !


COLLINITE 845: Pretty easy to use, robust healthy longevity and tight water beading that last months. Could be a touch better at dirt repellency though. Very reasonably priced. 8 /10.

FK 1000P: Very nice to use, and I do like the solvent smell! goes on very easily but can be hard to buff if too much is applied. Along with Collinite, one of the best value for money LSP's going. Durability is good, but I've found its not as good as Collinite. Very reasonably priced. 7/10.

ZAINO (system inc Z2, Z3, Z5, Z8 and Clear Seal): One of my favourite LSP's. Durable, very slick mirror like glossy finish. Excellent dirt repellcnecy and good water sheeting, but average to poor bird bomb protection. 8 /10.

MENZERNA POWER GLOSS: If this had greater durability I would consider it a near perfect LSP. A dream to use - easy on and off, giving a carnauba wax like finish with good dirt and water repellency - superb. 9/10.

GTECHNIQC1: Newly applied so can't comment about durability as yet, but I'm expecting good longevity. Used in my case for swirl resistance on solid paint. Pretty easy to use as long as the instructions are followed and preparation is meticulous. Expensive per volume. 8/10.

GTECHNIQ C2V3: Quite easy to use, although I did get some smearing when using at colder temperatures. Superb hydrophobic qualities, tight water beading and very good water shedding capabilities, excellent dirt repellency too. Good longevity so far. 8/10

ZYMOL GLASUR: A lovely wax to use, but durability average to poor. Very good initial water repellency that tailed off quite quickly and seemed to attract dirt and dust. Expensive. 6/10.

ZYMOL TATANIUM: Again, a lovely wax to use. Durability quite good. Very good water repellency but attracted dirt and dust. 6/10.

SWISSVAX ONYX: The best smelling LSP I've used to date! Lovely to apply and added a slight rich darkness to the finish, beautiful deep wet refections but utterly hopeless durability. Nice boutique wax for a garage queen. 6/10.

CHEMICAL GUYS XXX PASTE WAX: A really pleasant wax to use but poor durability, four to six weeks at most. Smells good, Nice finish and reasonably priced. 5/10.

AUTOGLYM SUPER RESIN POLISH: The new formula is just superb. A pretty good LSP in its own right, never mind the correction / filling abilities. 8/10.

AUTOGLYM EXTRA GLOSS PROTECTION: Easy to use, good durability up to about 3-4 months, decent water shedding abilities and dirt repellency. 8/10.

DODO JUICE PURPLE HAZE: Nice easy wax to use, smells good, average durability at about three months. Tight initial water beading but tailed off quite quickly. 6/10.

DODO JUICE SUPERNATURAL V2: Nice and easy to use and when used with Lime Prime Lite gave a stunning finish with a deep wet gloss, average to poor durability of approximately two months, but a good show wax. Usual tight carnauba wax like water beading and poor dirt repellency. 7/10 (when used with Lime Prime Lite).

DODO JUICE SUPERNATURAL HYBRID: Nice and easy to use and gave a stunning finish, slightly darkening the paint in the process, pretty good durability of approximately three to four months. Very good water beading action and decent dirt repellence. My fav Dodo LSP. 7/10

VICTORIA CONCOURSE WAX: My favorite carnauba wax my a significant margin. Gave a rich dripping wet carnauba look, but only average durability. Lovely wax to use. 9/10.

CHEMICAL GUYS BLACKLIGHT: Intriguing glaze / sealant hybrid type LSP, pleasant to use but average durability, but leaves a very nice glossy mirror like finish. 7/10.


----------



## Wilco

BMD Taurus and Ogle Wax Elements now added to the OP.


----------



## -Raven-

Some very nice lists there people! I might have to sit down and write my list, but it'll take 3 pages and about a week to do! I'm guessing this is why a lot of others aren't posting too!


----------



## Wilco

Yeah i thought that too and it does take a while to do but I like others appreciate everyone who has posted so far. Hearing the views of the more "senior" detailers ( experience not age) would be greatly appreciated too. I'd love this to become a very comprehensive list.


----------



## greymda

totally agree


----------



## -Raven-

Wilco said:


> Yeah i thought that too and it does take a while to do but I like others appreciate everyone who has posted so far. Hearing the views of the more "senior" detailers ( experience not age) would be greatly appreciated too. I'd love this to become a very comprehensive list.


Just a rough count for me, over 30 coatings alone, let alone the tons of waxes and sealants! And I know there's guys out there that have used a lot more than me! I'm certain Maxi-Milan has only listed about 1/2 his stuff too haha! :lol:

Nice reading other people's thoughts though, and you can pick what they prefer in an LSP. :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Maybe pick out the less common ones then Raven that the majority of people wont have used?


----------



## greymda

just read for the second time all 6 pages. very nice thread, so keep updating, please!


----------



## sm81

Wilco said:


> Maybe pick out the less common ones then Raven that the majority of people wont have used?


We are waiting Raven:thumb:


----------



## pinch

If you don't want the full comprehensive list, why not write out best 7, explain your top three, then justify one as to why it is the top of your list ( teacher techniques coming out here, can't help it)


----------



## Wilco

A few more to add from me, I REALLY need to stop buying so many waxes.

Scholl Vintage. 7.5 never have I been so confused as to whether I liked a product or not. Its a very dry wax that's a pig to apply and remove but leaves an absolutely fantastic finish. Beading could have been better but oh the finish.

Ogle wax Reveal. 7.5 Cheap by most standards but don't let that put you off. Its nice to use cures quickly and leaves a lovely finish. Not bad at all especially for the GB price.

Zymol Vintage 8 Another top quality wax from Zymol. So easy to apply and remove, leaving behind a lovely crisp finish with incredible beading and sheeting. Totally out of my price range for a full sized jar and looses a mark accordingly. So pleased I got to try it though.

Mitchell and King Aztec 2 I'll try to say something positive here so the marble jar and flight case are quite nice. Other than that just no.

I'm trialling an obsession wax currently and that will be added in due course.


----------



## Rayaan

FK1000p on white - white never looked better.

Meguiars #16. Pretty simple to use if you apply in micrometer thin layers. Does everything any other wax can do and can pretty much outlast everything on the market

Collinite 476s. Again pretty simple to use if applied in thin layers. Durability is awesome. Dont really see the point in buying boutique waxes because of this one.

Simoniz Diamond hard liquid wax - Smells nasty but does the job, beading is insane but only lasts about a month!


----------



## Flakey

Wilco said:


> A few more to add from me, I REALLY need to top buying so many waxes.
> 
> Scholl Vintage. 7.5 never have I been so confused as to whether I liked a product or not. Its a very dry wax that's a pig to apply and remove but leaves an absolutely fantastic finish. Beading could have been better but oh the finish.
> 
> Ogle wax Reveal. 7.5 Cheap by most standards but don't let that put you off. Its nice to use cures quickly and leaves a lovely finish. Not bad at all especially for the GB price.
> 
> Zymol Vintage 8 Another top quality wax from Zymol. So easy to apply and remove, leaving behind a lovely crisp finish with incredible beading and sheeting. Totally out of my price range for a full sized jar and looses a mark accordingly. So pleased I got to try it though.
> 
> Mitchell and King Aztec 2 I'll try to say something positive here so the marble jar and flight case are quite nice. Other than that just no.
> 
> I'm trialling an obsession wax currently and that will be added in due course.


Any pictures of the Scholl Vintage?


----------



## Wilco

Here you go Flakey









Just kidding


----------



## Flakey

Fantastic finish. I see what you mean. I gotta try this one.


----------



## Wilco

Get a sample pot, its hard work to use but as you can see worth it. Looked better in the flesh.


----------



## linuxmanju

Wilco said:


>


If that doesn't make me buy it, what would :thumb:. Looks lovely mate. How long does it last?.


----------



## Wilco

Generally I don't keep waxes on that long so its hard to judge. I'd say a few months realistically but as I said the beading is pretty average, sheets ok though. Strangely from the sarky picture I put up above of the pot the wax in that is yellow where as mine was white. Wonder if it had dried out somewhat as I've never used one with the consistency of this before.


----------



## Flakey

Wilco said:


> Strangely from the sarky picture I put up above of the pot the wax in that is yellow where as mine was white. Wonder if it had dried out somewhat as I've never used one with the consistency of this before.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:doublesho Wilco, i think you've pulled mate:lol:


----------



## Wilco

DJ X-Ray said:


> :doublesho Wilco, i think you've pulled mate:lol:


I might be being a bit thick but wasnt sure of the reference tbh lol

Pennys just dropped lol


----------



## Flakey

DJ X-Ray said:


> :doublesho Wilco, i think you've pulled mate:lol:


Hahaha that was for giving me grief with pics of the pot when I asked for the car


----------



## Wilco

Flakey said:


> Hahaha that was for giving me grief with pics of the pot when I asked for the car





Flakey said:


> Any pictures of the Scholl Vintage?


Err :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alxg

Here goes (listed in order of when I got/used them):

*Dodo Juice:*
Purple Haze - Loved the finish it gave to Phantom Black Audi paint, with LP as a pre wax cleanser. Smell was a bit much but I like this wax - 7
SN V1 - My first "Expensive" wax, which I applied too thickly and got holo's because of it. When used right I do like the look, and curiously the smell too - 8
Rainforest Rub - Not as good as PH in terms of finish, but smells fantastic! - 6

*ValetPro:*
Artemis wax Seal - A really good product that sadly isn't available anymore, nice to use and gave great results for the price - 8

*Collinite:*
746 - I wasn't amazed by this, and yes it lasts but overall it didn't make me want to keep it. So I didn't - 6
915 - Again, like 746, I wasn't impressed enough with this to want to use it over and over. - 6
845 - Now in contrast to the hard Colli's I really rate this wax. So it doesn't last _as long_ but it is far easier to use and I think it gives a better finish. I still have this, and will always keep some in the kit - 8

*Swissvax:*
Best of Show - Too expensive to really consider now, but I got it when it was better priced. As per SV, a joy to work with and the smell......:argie: I liked the looks and even if it isn't the most durable I will maybe get more of this if it comes up in a sale thread - 8
Shield - This wax seriously impressed me; it had the looks and the durability and add this to the useability/smell it is a great option - 9
Zuffenhausen - Again, another super easy to use wax but I don't think it was as good as my two previous SV waxes - 6

*Chemical Guys:*
Pete's 53 - For the money it's a no brainer. Nice and easy to work with, and smells great. Durability wasn't massive, but then this is so quick to use it didn't matter and gave a good finish. I'd buy it again - 7
Celeste V1 - A bit too hard to work with for me, but it lasted well and looked okay. Smells like old people though - 7

*Blackfire:*
Midnight Sun - Very nice, but I feel you have to use the whole system to really get the best from it - 7

*Zymol:*
Concourse - Wasn't a fan of this, and the smell put me off. But as with most Z waxes the water behaviour was good - 6
Glasur - I wasn't blown away with this as much as I'd hoped to be, but maybe that's because I used Destiny before it? Nice looks and great WB - 7
Destiny - I love this wax, one of my top rated in fact. Nice to work with, smells GRRRREEEAAAT :argie: and gives a nice finish which lasted well - 9
Vintage - Very nice, sharp finish and lasted really well. Just so damn expensive - 8

*Victoria Wax:*
Concours/Red - As to be expected, this is another one of my top waxes. The finish this gave on uncorrected paint was awesome :thumb:
Lots of people comment on the "Usual high praise for this wax" but if you haven't tried it - especially on dark paint - then you need to! - 9

*Raceglaze:*
55 - A bit too mushy for my liking, but it was only a sample so maybe I never gave it a fair go - 6
Black Label - Just LOVE this stuff. A bit on the soft side, but so nice to use and it gives an awesome finish. My top wax, and although not cheap it is better value than other more expensive stuff - 9

I can't really remember any others, tho I'm sure I have missed some :wall: I'm yet to try my ADS wax, and I have a ltd. edition DefWax I probably won't use either.

Shocking to see how much you can spend isn't it???!! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Wilco

Thanks Alex some quality waxes on there mate and very varied too.


----------



## Wilco

Latest update from me as I've been trialling a new wax.

Obsession wax
Phantom. 9.5 My highest mark so far. Its genuinely a brilliant wax, spreads well removes easily but leaves a magnificent finish that has lasted well too. My car has never looked better.


----------



## James_R

Not a massive list, just a few thoughts…

Autoglym EGP - 7/10 - Simple enough to apply, takes some buffing off and a lot of pressure if its left on too long, which going by the instructions is difficult to gauge. Gloss levels dependant on application/buffing. Durability reasonable for the price.

Raceglaze '55' - 9.5/10 - An amazing wax, nice fragrance, easy to apply by bare hand, reasonably easy to buff to a beautiful warm glossy finish. Two coats is king. Pot is poor quality and lid difficult to remove after time. Water behaviour is good, dirt repellence is great, particularly after a downpour, when the car has seemingly been washed!! Durability is good. Consistency of wax can feel a bit gritty.
If you have the time to wax and buff panel by panel, as opposed to the faster, sealant route, then this is one hell of a wax.

Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer - 8/10 - Really? you ask? A quick detailer? Yes. Fantastic water behaviour on the right prep and right paintwork. I get a good 5-6 weeks durability on my daily driver doing 250 miles per week. Only downside is the relatively poor slickness of feel to it. It seems squeaky, almost rough to the touch, but it leaves the car very glossy. Beading is great. Seems better after its first wash after application. Washing is very easy.

Victoria Red Concours Wax - 8/10 - I had good results and decent application/buffing experiences with this. But maybe I didn't quite realise how good it was. I'm going to have to revisit this and see if I missed something the first time round - I appear to have replaced it with Raceglaze, but I've still got nearly a full tub if anyones interested in trying it.

Werkstatt Acrylic Jett - 8/10 - Wow, one of the easiest sealants to literally apply and buff. Can be a little too fast to dry in warmer weather. Leaves a phenomenally slick surface. Great for popping that flake on metallics, esp. silvers. Durability not as long as I had hoped. Though for what it takes, just add another coat. Note: goes well x3 layers with RG 55 on top ;-) 

To be tried, waiting for delivery:
Gtechniq C1.5v2 Silo Seal - quite excited about this one for durability and slickness
Gtechniq C2v3 - Rob encouraged me to top C1.5 with this, and I caved in  Looking forward to the enhanced water behaviour and durability on top of above


----------



## Wilco

A couple more lsps added to my original post.

Obsession wax
Phaenna. 9 Super glossy oily summer wax, looks fantastic and dead easy to use. Stunning on red

Gyeon
Wetcoat 8 Spray on jetwash off. ridiculously easy to use but don't leave it on too long or it will streak badly.

Cancoat. 9 Spray onto a microfiber and cover a panel at a time. Flip you mf and remove. Cracking product this and beads/sheets REALLY well.


----------



## chewy_

alxg said:


> Here goes (listed in order of when I got/used them)
> *Dodo Juice:*
> Purple Haze - Loved the finish it gave to Phantom Black Audi paint, with LP as a pre wax cleanser. *Smell was a bit much but I like this wax - 7*


Really? personally I really like the smell that said though, I've read that dodo do update the recipes on their waxes so it might just be the case that mine smells different to yours?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

chewy_ said:


> Really? personally I really like the smell that said though, I've read that dodo do update the recipes on their waxes so it might just be the case that mine smells different to yours?


Really hope you two are talking about waxes


----------



## Wilco

Polish angel waxes now added to the original post.

Polish Angel

Esoteric V2 8.5 I've never really been one for liquid waxes but this is a quality product. Spreads forever and can be left on the car for hours rather than minutes after application. Sheeting and beading is first rate, very impressed. Durability could see my mark raised in the future.

Jubilee 8.5 As with Esoteric Jubilee spreads like crazy, a delight to use in every way. The finish is more reflective I feel than a warm carnauba glow but this is a wax I look forward to using much more during the summer. Sheets incredibly well for a wax, similar to Glasur in that respect.

Connoisseur Rapid wax 9 The first spray wax I've used and its brilliant. Leaves a warm glow on my black paint with extreme gloss. Beads well, is a doddle to use (spray and wipe) and as with all Polish Angel products a little goes a long way. A great topper over a base wax.


----------



## greymda

had some reading of this mega-thread.

very informative, indeed.


----------



## Wilco

Would love some more opinions. Come on guys don't be shy!!


----------



## After_Shock

Waxes:

P21s Carnauba Wax - 6/10 - Cheap, easy to use, gives a good finish but doesn't last very long at all, plus I find it very greasy but its easy to wipe on/off.

Smartwax Liquid Wax - 4/10 - not a fan of liquid waxes but its cheap enough, gives a half decent finish but is awful to work with, really must be machined applied.

Meguiars Liquid Wax - 4/10 - as above really for it being liquid, gives average results, doesn't seem to last too long but is easier to use than the smartwax.

Autoglym HD Wax - 7/10 - one of my favourites to use, extremely easy to apply and remove, gives a great finish, durability isn't fantastic, however if its used on solid red it gets an extra point as it works wonders on that colour.

Autofinesse Temptation - 7/10 - Easy to use and a good price, gives a nice reflective finish but the surface must be prepared very well, the AG HD wax seems to smooth out faults in the prep work this doesn't. I cant comment on durability yet as only tried it a few weeks back but impressed so far for the price.

Chem Guys 50/50 Conn Paste Wax V2 - 9/10 - My favourite all round wax that I use, gives a great finish, a very little goes a very long way, durability is by no means the best but it does last a lot better than some others. Works well on pretty much all paint finishes.

Sealants:

Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine - 6/10 - Ok not strictly a sealant, bit of a hybrid polish/sealant but does an o.k job at both, SRP is better as a polish and Extra Gloss Protection better as a sealant. However its easy to work with, lasts an o.k length of time, gives a good finish, and if your in a rush and don't have time/or need to do both has its place.

Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection - 7/10 - Very easy to use, gives a good finish however doesn't last, but gets extra points for ease of use, price and the finish.

Chem Guys Wet Mirror Finish - 8/10 - Bit like AG UDS bit of a hybrid product, more a glaze than a sealant but does both jobs, loses out on lack of durability but the finish it gives is exceptional, easy to use to boot. Really needs to be topped off with an actual sealant though. 

Chem Guys Jet Seal 109 - 9/10 - My must use sealant, lasts a very very long time, a little goes a very long way so is good value, gives a very good finish albeit not quite as a good as the wet mirror finish otherwise it would get 10/10, also great for stuff around the house for anything you don't want water to stick too!


----------



## Goodylax

I will be updating my post soon buddy- loads more to add


----------



## LuckyStrike

*AutoGlym HD Wax*
*Auto Finesse Desire*
*Auto Finesse Power Seal*
*Bilt-Hamber Finis-Wax*
- One of my all time favorites. Easy to use and most durable wax i`ve ever used. Price is pretty decent at under £30. Good filling ability as a bonus.

*Bilt-Hamber Auto-Balm*
*Britemax Vantage*
*Britemax Extreme Elements*
*CarPro Reload*
*Collinite 476s*
- One of the long lasting LSP`s around and nice water behaviour. Good value for money.
Solvent smell, not so user-friendly and gives glossy, but kind of "plastic" look? I don`t like it at all..

*Collinite 845*
*Chemical Guys Jetseal109*
- Is easy to use and gives nice darkening effect at least to black paint, but durability is huge disappointment. Durability at finnish winter conditions is around 1-2 months.

*Definitiv3 Wax Duru5 Glaze*
*Definitiv3 Wax 0stendo Glaze*
*Definitiv3 Wax 3xemplar Glaze*
*Definitiv3 Wax Club Edition*
*Dodo Juice Supernatural*
*Finish Kare 1000p*
*Finish Kare #2685 Pink Wax*
- One of the easiest waxes i`ve used and gives nice warm wetlook for paint (black). Great value for money and would recommend this as a wax for summer time. Durability around 2-3 months.

*Gtechniq C2v3*
*Nanolex Nanowax*
*Naviwax Ultimate*
*Optimum Car Wax*
*Optimum Opti-Seal*
*RaceGlaze 55*
*Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Care*
*Ultima Paint Guard Plus*
*Victoria Concours Wax*

I`ll add my experiences later..


----------



## camerashy

As quick as you can, Luckystrike, looks interesting


----------



## suds

Auto Glym HD - good all rounder 
AF Desire - Better
Race Glaze Black Label - Best/Better again- will be my wax of choice for some time I think


----------



## ronwash

Esoteric V2 is a true stunner of a wax,i love it.

Zymol ital is zymols most underrated wax,it a warm,glowy,shiny,fantastic wax,durability is around 3 month,application is fairly easy,a must have wax with every wax lover to my opinion.

M&K Octane-my best surprise from a wax,i didnt expected much at first,but boy..i was really surprise from the results,its oily,wet,very wet,application is a breeze,i love this one on dark and spaciel metalic colors,its a flake poper..

I also love Kamikaze coatings,both Ism&Miyabi are great LSPs,follow up layers {Miyabi on top} is so smooth,both on paint texture and looks.

Gyeon Mohs+ is also a great allround coating.


----------



## Wilco

Maybe a few more from me lol

Valet pro
Beading Marvellous 7.5 Bought on a whim as a sample pot. Its very easy to use, spreads very well and removes with ease if you don't allow it to set solid. Impressed for the price and will use again although is more glassy than glossy imo.

Swissvax
Onyx 7.5 Another recent sample purchase. Lovely and oily a pleasure to apply as it spreads so far, very little cure time, straight on/off and it beads and sheets better than I thought it would. I like the finish it gave, very rich and dark. Look forward to using this again.

Obsession wax
Zenith. (not giving a rating as not really fair) Special to me in so much I was involved in its development and branding. As a custom creation wax it is all I could wish for really, glossy in the extreme and delightful to use.

Chemical Guys
Petes 53 9.5 Every once in a while you try something and just think WOW I like this. I had one of those moments with this wax. Smells great. Nice sized but light jar. Wax firm but oily I knew before I applied it I was going to like it a lot. Wasn't disappointed either. Apply/ remove a panel at a time to leave a wonderful rich dark glow. I'm not expecting it to last very well but so what? Best bit? £24 for a jar and that my friends is a BARGAIN it could easily be £100 wax and for the finish it gives you wouldn't be upset at that price.

Just to add this threads a year old today. Time really does fly and no matter how much I've told myself to stop buying waxes I just cant lol. Long may it continue!!


----------



## Blueberry

I discovered that I had never posted my thoughts in this thread so here goes. It only includes waxes and includes all waxes in my collection although some I haven't used yet but will update this as I do.

LSP List

BMD Morpheus (piston pot with red colour and Bubblegum scent) 9/10
Like most of the BMD waxes very easy to use. Spreads well, smells great (well my bespoke version does) and buffs off with ease. I applied this to my brother's car which does not really get looked after. Durability was around 2 months before I removed it and applied something else. For me it's a show wax with added durability. 


BMD Miura 8.5/10 
A harder wax than the majority of BMD waxes but it still spreads well and buffs off with ease. Gives a very reflective look. Looked great on my metallic red paintwork.

BMD Sirius Show wax 9.5/10
One of my very favourite waxes. Smells delicious and fills the air when using it. So so easy to spread and buff to leave a great wet look. Really like this wax. Can look a bit gritty in texture but don't let that put you off as it does not interfere with application or performance.

BMD Helios 8.5/10
Another great BMD wax which left a great glow to the metallic red paintwork. Not a wet look but the paint "glowed". Again easy on easy off.

BMD Taurus 8/10
Easy on and easy off. Darkened the red paintwork of the Honda Civic really nicely and provided good durability on my brother's car. Sheeting was very good and did seem to keep the car cleaner that little bit longer.

BMD Genesis (not used yet)

BMD Origins (not used yet)

BMD Revolutions (wheel wax) 7/10
Very easy to use and remove. Lasted about 2 months on the wheels. Only reason it doesn't score higher with me is I prefer coatings on my alloys.

D£finitive Wax S H O W Edition 8 / 10
Very well presented wax and applies very nicely and removes with ease. Sheets water well and beading was ok I seem to remember. Didn't leave me wowed as a show wax however durability was around 2.5 months which wasn't bad for a show wax in the middle of winter.

D£finitive Wax E X E M P L A R 6/10
My first experience of ********** waxes. Went on easy and simple to remove. Can't really remember much about this wax and haven't used it since (which was about 3 years ago) so can't have wowed me. Can't comment on durability.

D£finitive Wax E D I T I O N 89 (pot 89 of 89) (not used)

D£finitive Wax 2013 1st Anniversary wax (30 worldwide - pot 29 of 30) billet pot 9/10
This is like Show Edition with added durability so spreads very well and buffs off with ease. A nice wax to use with good sheeting/beading/durability.

D£finitive Wax B E A D O L O G Y Pot 3 of 20 7.5/ 10
Spreads really well and buffs off with incredible ease. Beading wasn't as good as I expected it to be - given it's name. Maybe I expected too much?

D£finitive Wax N U M B E R One 6.5/10
I found this easy to apply but harder to buff off than the other Def waxes I've used. This has put me off using it again. Didn't wow me but maybe I need to give it another whirl.

D£finitive D U R U S Wax ***** Wax 7/10
Again I was left a little disappointed by this wax. Durability didn't wow me and again was not as easy to buff off. A very important aspect for me having soft paint.

Dodo Juice Orange Crush (glass jar) 8.5/10
The first pate wax I bought along with BA. I love the smell of OC and always found it easy to apply and buff off. Looks great over BA and Lime Prime.
Durability not all that but who cares when you enjoy waxing?

Dodo Juice Banana Armour (glass jar) 7/10
A hard wax which is not my favourite thing but still goes on and buffs off easily enough. I always applied BA and OC with my bare hands. Didn't use it as often as OC but still a nice wax to use. Again durability not that great but who really cares?

Dodo Juice Purpe Haze Pro 4/10
Again a harder wax with supposed better durability but I really didn't like this wax. Left holograms on the black paintwork and was a real pain to buff off. Haven't used it since that day (probably about 5 years ago).

Dodo Juice Skull Candy (not used) 

Dodo Juice Supernatural v2 9/10
A harder wax from Dodo but leaves an incredible finish. Combined with Lime Prime it's phenomenal. Yes it requires a secondary buff because of the oils gassing but that's not to it's detriment. Leaves a flawless reflective finish. I remember I applied this to one of my cars the day before taking it to get a price for a trade in. The salesman just stood admiring the car and wouldn't open the doors because he didn't want to spoil the paintwork. I had to open the doors and engine bay etc. I got an excellent trade in price!

Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub (not used yet)

Zymol Concours 9/10
One of my favourite waxes. Smells lovely and so easy to apply and remove. Beads well and leaves a great wet look. Is it worth paying the extra price for? I think so.

Zymol Titanium (not used yet)

Zymol Carbon (not used yet)

Zymol Glasur 6/10
I read a lot about this wax but when I bought a sample pot I was not wowed by it. Easy to use but not wowed by the finish.

Victoria Concours 8.5/10
Very easy to spread and buff off but I wasn't keen on the darkened finish it left to my metallic red paint. Looked better on solid red paint. Lovely smell of strawberries when using it.

Waxamomo Rugged Rhubarb (not yet used) 

Bouncers Capture the Rapture 9/10
A really lovely wax to use which is very oily so spreads really really well. It requires a second buffing but again that's no great deal. Leaves a great deep wet look. Smells gorgeous.

Bouncers Sherbert Fizz (not used yet)

Bouncer's Check the Fleck 8.5/10
If you want to enhance the flake in your metallic paint, this is the wax or you. Leaves a very reflective, almost sealant like finish with real bling from the flake. Easy on and off. Very underrated in my opinion.

Bouncer's Vanilla Ice (not yet used)

Bouncer's Satsuma Rock (not yet used)

Bouncers's Spellbound (not yet used)

Bouncer's Moonshine (not yet used)

Bouncer's 22 (not yet used)

Rubbish Boys Original Edition (not yet used)

Auto Finesse Illusion 8.5/10
A very easy to use wax, smells really good and such a pleasure to use. I felt that it didn't leave quite the finish of some of my other show waxes but that is being very picky.

Auto Finesse Spirit 8.5/10
Another good wax to use from AF and brings out the flake in metallic paint. Durability is good too although not sure of its full potential as it didn't stay on the car long enough before another wax was applied (as you do). 

Swissvax Best of Show (50 ml pot) 9.5/10
This is one of those waxes which really took me by surprise. I'd always dismissed Swissvax waxes (without using them). I then won a 50ml pot and tried it. It's now become one, if not my favourite wax. I love the smell of it first of all. The scent fills the air when you use it - Gorgeous. Then when you apply it it just keeps spreading. A pot of this would last years and years as you use so little. Buffing off is incredibly easy leaving a very wet look finish and the beading is the best of any show wax that I have used. Marked down slightly because of the price but is it justifiable? Well buy a 50ml pot it will still last ages and ages.

R222 Concours Wax 7/10
Spreads well and buffed off with ease. Smells chemically which I'm not keen on. 
For me didn't give the deep looks of other show waxes but for the money is not to be sniffed at.

Wolfgang Fuzion 9.5/10
This is another wax that really took me by surprise. I used it not expecting much and was then blown away. Smells of strawberry and is a lovely soft wax. Spreads incredibly and buffs very very easily. I used this as part of a 4 car show wax test that I was carrying out and was a leader of the test. It sheets water really well and beading is impressive. Durability is excellent as it lasted 2.5 months in the middle of winter without any top ups, etc. A bit more expensive than some show waxes although it can be obtained in a smaller pot for a cheaper price. Another wax which is very under rated and under mentioned on DW.

Angel Wax Desirable 4/10
I bought this wax after reading great things about it. Boy was I disappointed. It was a bit of a pig to remove and didn't seem to spread that well either. The ONLY wax that I've bought and then sold on.

Car Chem English Oak 7/10
A wax that really was a joy to use and again does not get much air time on DW. So easy to use and spreads really really well and left a great finish. Should be used more often and maybe needs a make-over to make people sit up and take notice. Can't recall what durability was like but does that matter ?

Ogle Car Wax Reveal (not used yet)

Ogle Car Wax Element (not used yet)

Chemical Guys XXX wax 8.5/10
A member on here sent me this wax and have to say an incredibly easy wax to use, spreads far and almost nothing to buff off as it appears to evaporate into the paint. For less than £15 it's a real bargain and beads really quite well with 2 coats. Gives a very reflective finish which I liked and really one that I will and do use regularly. This isn't a wax you would buy for durability but as ou have probably guessed, that's not important to me. 

ODK Glamour 5/10
This wax smells fantastic but I'm afraid that was really the best thing about it for me. I found it quite difficult to buff off and didn't spread that well. Wasn't impressed by the finish either.

Waxaddict Vitreo 9/10
This wax is a lovely oily wax that smells deliciously of fruit. It has to be the best spreading wax that I've used. It just keeps on going. Buffs off with incredible ease and leaves a great gloss on my white paintwork. It beads well and sheets incredibly quickly. A very well priced wax that really does perform. Can't comment on durability yet.

Waxaddict Candygloss whipped 7.5 /10
A very creamy wax in texture which just helps it spread easily and removes easily too. Finish it leaves is good but not the wettest but again beads well. A wax which takes some getting used to.

Waxaddict Development wax #blackbox 8/10
One of THE easiest waxes I've ever used. As usual Waxaddict waxes spread well and buff up well. It also leaves a very glossy finish. Hopefully this wax will go into production soon. 

My preference is for good spreading waxes which are very easy to remove. I don't like to be rubbing hard on my soft paint. Durability doesn't mean a lot to me as I like to wax regularly. I use coatings in the winter months with the occasional layer of wax added.


----------



## Steampunk

Excellent post, Kerry! Thank you for sharing your observations... :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## Hufty

Wow that's some list of waxes used and owned. I'd concur on Morpheus which is my latest acquisition, also looks a bit gritty but isn't. Good post


----------



## k9vnd

AndyA4TDI said:


> Top man Maxi-Milan, a great read as always mate.


Take it am not the only one that pm's maxi-milan before a wax purchace

Great thread and good comparison of other's thought's:thumb:


----------



## rallye666

Here is my list in chronological order of use. I probably need to revisit some of my early sealants, as I think newbie schoolboy errors could have crept in on application!

*Meguiars ultimate liquid sealant:* Bought when I thought Halfords was the only place for car cleaning gear! Lovely smell, and I mean fantastic. I've not used it in 3 years but sill give the bottle a sniff occasionally! Beads really well, can be hard to buff in hot conditions, but that is probably my error in application. Lasted 3 months 7/10

*Victoria Concours wax:* Not much more to add, nice smell but not fantastic, feels like you applying something special even though its a plastic jar. Must be all the hype! 8/10

*BH finnis wax:* Bought this to use as a winter wax but it didn't quite live up to the durability claims. Although I was using AF citrus power as a prewash which I've since discovered ruins most waxes and sealants durability. Pleasant smell, not at all 'chemically' as i suspected it would. 7/10 Need to try this one again

*Polish Angel Master Sealant:* Expensive for the amount you get, bought as a combo with escalate lotion pre wax cleaner and I've since learned escalate needs to cure for 30 mins to provide the best base for the Master Sealant. Durability was therefor compromised but still lasted 2.5 months. Chemical smell but oh-so-lovely to use, smooth as you like to both apply and remove. 7/10

*Polish Angel Blue Xilion:* Expensive, bought as a quick detailer bought could easily be used as a sealant if needed. No smell that I could discern. Stains your microfibres to buggery! 7/10

*Artdeshine Sicko:* In a word brilliant. My Estoril Blue M135 never looked better than with 2 coats of this wonder-in-a-bottle. Lasted 4 months before I applied something else but was just starting to drop off. For a coating it is remarkably easy to apply. I do not have a garage so was a bit concerned about leaving it to cure - I made sure I had a cloudy warm but not hot day, otherwise I'd use this every time I detail the car. 8/10

*Artdeshine NGPS V1:* Brilliant again, smells pleasant but not great. Effortless to use and the quickest by a country mile. I usually applied 3 layers for added wow factor. Superb value for money and the only LSP I've actually finished. Need to try the NGPS V2 as the thing that let this down was the lack of beading to let me know when it was dropping off. Lasts 4 weeks as LSP by itself. 9/10

*BMD Sirius Dark:* Sample pot size. I think the full size pot would maybe add to the specialness factor I felt this lacked. I also wasn't a fan of its gritty texture - I like my waxes smooth! Lovely finish though and easy to apply and remove. Not sure a full size pot would be worth the money when I still have an 75% full pot of Vics red to use. 6/10

*Pinnacle Black Label Diamond Paint Sealant:* Need to try this again as I wasn't particularity wowed by it, nice finish but not spectacular. Lasted 3 months. Easy to use, both application and removal were reasonably effortless. Can be used on glass and chrome as well which is useful for a sealant. Smells faintly of cheap aftershave! 6/10.

All my detailing is done of my driveway so weather variables when applying probably make comparing my LSP's largely irrelevant, but hopefully some good info for the masses.

On my to try list:
Zymol Glasur
PA esoteric V2
PA Famous
AF spirit

Just need to start saving as none are cheap!

James


----------



## Wilco

Epic Kerry thanks for the in depth reviews, most appreciated. That goes for all contributors, keep em coming folks.


----------



## SPARTAN

Really comprehensive reviews there Kerry, thanks for sharing.

Would seem most of your Bouncer's waxes got pushed to the back of the cupboard.


----------



## Blueberry

SPARTAN said:


> Really comprehensive reviews there Kerry, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Would seem most of your Bouncer's waxes got pushed to the back of the cupboard.


It's my intention to use every wax this year that I'm yet to use. It's not intentional that I haven't used the Bouncer's waxes. I am half way to achieving my goal too. Currently my car has 5 different waxes on different panels.


----------



## SPARTAN

Blueberry said:


> It's my intention to use every wax this year that I'm yet to use. It's not intentional that I haven't used the Bouncer's waxes. I am half way to achieving my goal too. Currently my car has 5 different waxes on different panels.


Will look forward to hearing your thoughts on the rest, once you've tried them.


----------



## SPARTAN

Wilco said:


> Maybe a few more from me lol
> 
> Valet pro
> Beading Marvellous 7.5 Bought on a whim as a sample pot. Its very easy to use, spreads very well and removes with ease if you don't allow it to set solid. Impressed for the price and will use again although is more glassy than glossy imo.
> 
> Swissvax
> Onyx 7.5 Another recent sample purchase. Lovely and oily a pleasure to apply as it spreads so far, very little cure time, straight on/off and it beads and sheets better than I thought it would. I like the finish it gave, very rich and dark. Look forward to using this again.
> 
> Obsession wax
> Zenith. (not giving a rating as not really fair) Special to me in so much I was involved in its development and branding. As a custom creation wax it is all I could wish for really, glossy in the extreme and delightful to use.
> 
> Chemical Guys
> Petes 53 9.5 Every once in a while you try something and just think WOW I like this. I had one of those moments with this wax. Smells great. Nice sized but light jar. Wax firm but oily I knew before I applied it I was going to like it a lot. Wasn't disappointed either. Apply/ remove a panel at a time to leave a wonderful rich dark glow. I'm not expecting it to last very well but so what? Best bit? £24 for a jar and that my friends is a BARGAIN it could easily be £100 wax and for the finish it gives you wouldn't be upset at that price.
> 
> Just to add this threads a year old today. Time really does fly and no matter how much I've told myself to stop buying waxes I just cant lol. Long may it continue!!


Couldn't agree more with your comments regarding Petes 53.

It is truly an epic wax.


----------



## sm81

Would be nice to see Raven list. It's opposite from Blueberry...


----------



## Wilco

Adams
Patriot 8.5 massive tin compared to other waxes. Smells delightful too. spreads for miles and is a doddle to remove. Do a panel then remove almost instantly. The finish it leaves is truly concourse but it is let down slightly by average beading and longevity but for overall looks its a stunner.

ODK/Fourthwax
Curiosity 8.5 bought a sample pot ridiculously cheap and was very pleasantly surprised just how good it is. Application is as easy as could be really, same goes for removal and the beading it had in heavy rain was tight and uniform. Very impressed to be honest and may well buy a full sized pot in the future. Well worth a try.

Obsession Wax
Zeal 8.5 Obsessions new "budget" wax. Maybe in price but not in the quality. As with all the other Obsession waxes I have its a pleasure to use. Nice fragrance, hefty glass jar, good finish and quality beading. For sub £25 its a bargain really.

Infinity Wax
Purple shimmer 2 I had real problems with removal of this, literally couldn't get it off the car. I'd looked for info regarding curing times with no success so did the usual swipe test to gauge. Even when cured it wouldn't wipe off, is this an instant removal wax? well tried that too and just ended up smearing it around. I don't like to leave negative reviews in general but this was a pita to use.


----------



## Wilco

Yay more updates lol.

Artdeshine
Sicko 9. First time ive used a genuine coating and I was more than a little apprehensive about it. No need to worry in that respect at all. Spreads and cures at a nice rate and is easy to remove. Looks stunning and glossy once applied. Lovely product.

Repel coat 8. Very easy to use product that beads nicely and leaves a sharp crisp finish. Point lost as I had to replace the spray head on mine as it didn't work at all. Seems to be a common issue with various brands having products that don't want to leave the can!

Tac
Shinee Wax 7.5. The name's misleading I feel as its a spray sealant. As with most of the tac products its a doddle to use. Spray, wipe flip your cloth buff and done. Used over the top of a previously waxed car it did add to the gloss and beaded nicely when it rained. Cheap and easy to use. You don't need much so it will last a while.

Quartz Max 9. Quartz Max - Hydrophobic Silica Spray Sealant. Now this is a good product and one that I would recommend to use for top up protection through out winter as it can be used as a drying aid. Ive used it over wax and on bare paint and the results are identical more or less except for one incident of streaking on my bonnet but that was down to too much product. Use a TINY amount when spraying this. Its crazy slick and sheets well. If you've used gyeon cure its VERY similar just slightly nicer to use.

Ceramic coat 8.5. The name's misleading again as its actually a polymer sealant. Now im a waxer and sealant generally don't do it for me at all. This ones different though as it has the glow of a wax rather than the glassy sterile look I've suffered with in the past. Easy on exceptionally easy off. Lovely glossy finish. Its on my dads car at the moment and depending on how it lasts the score may rise. Its definitely helping the car stay clean longer though.

Autosmart
Topaz 9. I jumped on the band wagon a year behind everyone else with this it seems, a friend gave me a bottle to try recently and said you know your stuff report back. What can I say? Great product. So easy to use. I'd describe it as AF triple with the cleaning side turned down and the protection side increased greatly. It does cleanse slightly and as such is more an aio rather than lsp but the finish it leaves for the price is special indeed. I will be buying a lot more of this its great! Good around the house too.


----------



## TomG

Wilco said:


> A few more to add from me, I REALLY need to stop buying so many waxes.
> 
> Scholl Vintage. 7.5 never have I been so confused as to whether I liked a product or not. Its a very dry wax that's a pig to apply and remove but leaves an absolutely fantastic finish. Beading could have been better but oh the finish.


Wilco - you absolutely nailed it with your comments on Scholl Vintage Wax.

I had almost identical experience. It certainly is an enigma.

But as you say - "Oh the finish"!


----------



## Wilco

When you're used to using waxes that spread forever and are easy to remove Vintage comes as a bit of a shock. It looks fabulous though but is it worth the extra work involved? I only had a sample and I'm glad I tried it but i think having and using a full sized jar of it would have eventually become a chore.

Few more waxes to add soon too, thanks for reminding me lol.


----------



## Kimo

Lol never did finish my list did I -.-

Not even a tenth in fact :lol:

I might do it tonight


----------



## chongo

Kimo said:


> Lol never did finish my list did I -.-
> 
> Not even a tenth in fact :lol:
> 
> I might do it tonight


This should be interesting. :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

Only actually used one LSP to date, have a few more on the shelf (birthday presents ) to test when the weather improves.

Auto Finesse Tough Coat - recommended to me by Rich at Polished Bliss when I was first getting into "proper" car care. 

Pros: Easier than falling off a log to apply & buff off. Shine is fantastic. Sheets like a trooper and keeps doing it for a long time. Lasts well (still going after a couple of months and no sign of fading). A bottle goes a long way. Layers easily. Works really well on glass as well (not your windscreen, but everywhere else including win mirrors).

Cons: A bit of a "glassy" look, so not a great choice on "rich" colours. Does not hide paint imperfections - in fact it highlights them, especially on dark colours. Doesn't smell all that great, if that bothers you (I'm not fussed personally, but I know it matters to some folks!)

(I found that I was getting rather patchy coverage - I ended up really slapping the stuff on, which meant it took about an hour to be ready to buff off but this seems to have given me a much more even, robust coat, even where I'd only applied a single layer).

To try:
Bilt Hamber Auto Balm
Bilt Hamber Finis Wax
Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish


----------



## Wilco

Kimo said:


> Lol never did finish my list did I -.-
> 
> Not even a tenth in fact :lol:
> 
> I might do it tonight


----------



## mayhem85

Ill join the fun.

Dj snh. My first wax. Good durability, can be a pita to remove. 7.5

Dj rainforest rub. Good all rounder smells lovely. 7.5

Af tough coat. My go to sealant for the last few years. Very hard to fault. 9

Obsession wax phantom. Brought due to recommendations from this site. Absolutly stunning, my personal favourite. 9.5

Blackfire midnight sun. Fantastic wax to use, wish it lasted a bit longer. 8

Af spirit. I really didnt get on with this wax, found it difficult to work with and not massivly impressed with the finish. 6.5

Valet pro banana wax. Not great to use, very dusty but durability suprised me. 6

Colinite 845. Can be a pita to use sometimes, found it dulled the finish of my car a bit, cannot argue with durability tho. My current winter wax. 7.5

Carpro hydo 2. I have never really believed the spray on jet off products, but how wrong i was. So so so easy to use really good beading, very good clarity. A joy to use 8.5.

Chemical guys jetseal 109. Really nice product. Gave quite a warm glow for a sealant. Didnt last the year as quoted but just over 6 months is plenty for me. 8

Korea fireball ultimate coating. Nice and easy to use, is quite difficult to see where you have been with it as mine didnt haze too much at all. Ultimately didnt last that long tho, only got 3 months of durability with a fortnightly maintenence wash. 7


----------



## Kimo

There's a few waxes I've rated as being very similar to other waxes but rated less or more. This reflects the price etc so say there are two exact same waxes and one is £30 and one is £200 then the £30 would be marked better as its better value for money 


First lot of what I can remember, feel free to make recommendations of waxes to try or that I may have missed  :

Auto finesse

Temptation - weird scent but strangely addictive. easy to apply, when left for the right amount of time it's easily removed. Really reflective and imo great for the price 6/10

Essence - this one let me down a little. Looked alright, applied alright, lasted ok just not as long as I expected and was a fairly average wax imo. 5/10

Spirit - great reflective and sharp looks with a pleasant scent, easy to apply and lasts very well. Overall a great wax - 8/10

Illusion - one of my favourite waxes. So so easy to use, though being soft it can go a little liquidy if left in very hot places, popping it in a fridge can get over this however I've never experienced it. Even way over applying and leaving for hours (by mistake) it still came off a breeze. 9/10

Desire - great wax! Nice scent, very easy to apply and very easy to remove. Lovely soft and warm looks and feels special to use. 8/10


Autoglym - hd wax - good beginners wax. Nice natural smell, easy to apply and remove. Nice looks and alright durability. 7/10

Bouncers

Satsuma rock - another contender for a favourite of mine. Epic smell, incredible gloss level. So easy to use and the water behaviour is mad! 9/10

Salute the fruit - I wasn't keen on the scent, easy to apply and when times right it's easy to remove but took me a bit of playing to get along with it. Looked great actually and was worth playing with. 6.5/10

Capture the rapture - weird but nice smell, applies easily and looks great as far as a show wax goes. 8/10

Black magic detail

Sirius - really liked this one actually. Nice scent, easy to apply and remove and looked good too. 7.5/10

Miura (best of show) - sorry but got to be one of the worst waxes I've ever used! Rock hard, doesn't like going on the applicator and only done the bonnet as I wasn't impressed at all. Weird smell too. Average looking so wasn't worth the hassle of compromising the hard application. 1/10

Helios, 
Genesis, 
Taurus - to me these 3 all were pretty average so don't want to say the same review 3 times. None wowed me as such and we're just 'ah they'll do' imo. 6/10 for each 


Bilt hamber

Finis wax - looks great, applies easily and lasts the longest I've seen from a wax. Fills good too. Water behaviour is awesome and tbh the very low price of any BH wax is well worth trying as they'll really surprise you - 8.5/10


Chemical guys

Petes53 and xxx - Again, a bit like bmd I don't see much difference between Chem guys waxes. Look alright and easy to us, good for the price and ok durability. Nowt special but not the worst either - 6/10

Dodo juice

Supernatural hybrid - I don't know what it is but I've just never enjoyed this wax. It's not the easiest to apply I've found and just don't enjoy the experience. It does however look pretty good, especially on light cars and has good water behaviour and fairly good durability. 6.5/10

Coloured waxes - blue velvet. Just going to write about this as they're all pretty much the same but different colours. All smell great. Very easy to use so ideal for a beginner especially in a panel pot which will last a long time itself. Great looks and great protection at a decent price. 7.5/10

Fk1000p - is it a wax? Is it a sealant? Who cares, it's great and a very cheap price. You'll never use it all, it's easy to use, looks alright, lasts ages and can be used on wheels and glass to great effect too. Smells chemically. 7.5/10

Odk

Sterling - so so under rated. Spreads far, smells gorgeous, looks amazing especially in light cars and lasts a few months. Great wax for the price imo - 8/10

Glamour - wow, this wax. It was virtually a wax that fitted my dream requirements and turned into a firm favourite. A show wax that was more of a hard wax rather than a sloppy show wax. Incredible gloss, amazing scent, lasts longer than you'd expect from a show wax too - 9/10

Concours - this is a really special wax. It's like glamour on steroids. Takes a bit longer to cure, great looks and longer lasting than glamour. 8/10

Revere hybrid - this will be a really nice wax. Effortless to use and looks incredible on white especially. Nice beading and lasting well at the minute though still in testing - 8/10


Poorboys natty wax - my first few waxes were the different coloured natty wax. All smell great and fantastic price point. Easy to use, lasts okl, look good and can't go wrong for the pennies it costs. - 7.5/10


Swissvax 

Onyx - this has got to be one of the easiest waxes to use ever. Smells divine, looks amazing, ridiculously easy to use and spreads very far. Actually my favourite swissvax wax though it's the cheapest. 9/10

Shield - hmm, this is a toughie. A pleasure to use, looks reaaaallly nice on any colour, smells nice but the durability really let me down. I expected a lot longer. 6.5/10

Crystal rock - haha here we go. Look good? yup. Smell good? Yup. Easy to apply? Yup. Bead good? Meh, it's average. Worth the price? Not a chance, I'd rather use onyx, yes honestly. 6/10

Best of show - easy to use, smells great, looks great. Though imo there's not much separate it from onyx - 7/10

Zymol Glasur - this wax is incredible! 2 dabs in the pot and the whole car was waxed. Never seen a wax spread so well in my life. Looks are amazing too and it's a pleasant scented wax. Beading is epic too. Overall a great wax and worth the money - 9/10


----------



## Kimo

I'll carry on adding as I remember lol


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

all the lsp's ive used so far..
also have been topped up when using wax safe snow foam etc. with quick detailiers

ODK Sterling was my first ever wax, spread really far and seemed a bit oily, easy to use and buff off with great looks on my black metallic paintwork which brought out the flake. durability i honestly cant remember, say at least 2 months from 1 layer ? smells of tropical fruits 7/10

Autofinesse Spirit was my next wax, i bought this because it has better durability than sterling and also seemed to bring out the flake more..maybe because it was on top of ultra glaze? it has always been a right pain for me to buff off, ive tried different techniques but still cant get it right but to be honest its worth it as i love the finish! durability is at least 4 months with 1 layer and smells of apple. 8/10

BMD Morpheus will be next when i wax again in febuary/march time i will update.


----------



## Wilco

Wax Addict

Vitreo. 7 Bought as a sample set so only a small pot. It applies ok, removes ok, beads/sheets ok, looks ok. I guess I'd say its pretty average overall. I'd hoped it would have convinced me to buy a full sized pot but sadly it hasn't. A decent enough wax but nothing special.

Edition 21. 8 Bought as a 1/2 price bargain in the black Friday sale. It applies beautifully, its quite oily so spreads far. Removal though is slightly tougher than comparatively priced waxes but the finish it gives is excellent. Very glossy and the sheeting is superb. I will be using this again to see if I got the curing time wrong previously but overall pleased I bought it.

Zymol

Titanium. 9 This wasn't originally something I'd bought but rather leant to me from a good friend. As with the higher priced zymols I've used previously its a delight to use. Spreads forever, doesn't really have a cure time although I left it on slightly longer than I had done done with glasur. The finish is crisp and reflective. The beading and sheeting are as good as you could possibly wish for in a wax. Its simply a great wax. After using this I've since bought my own jar and that doesn't happen that often these days.


----------



## A&J

Does anyone have any experience with Wolfs chemicals wolf moon carnauba wax?

Thank you
A&J


----------



## Car Key

Dannbodge said:


> Dodo juice Supernatural - Nit very durable. I loved the smell but the secondary curing was annoying 6/10





MAXI-MILAN said:


> *Dodo Juice Supernatural :* 9.5/10
> + Very easy to remove , purest reflicton , best clarity , clean clear finish without darkening or silvery effect , suitable for all colours , very good durability , good sheeting .
> _ Application hard to apply , Wooden pot , I feel the wax in wooden pot comes harder in texture and dry up day after day while it looks softer easier to use in plastic pot .





Goodylax said:


> *DDJ SUPERNATURAL- 9/10*. O boy, good stuff. Very sharp, reflective finish. Like any wax, prep is key, but especially with this one:thumb: Dream to use, might be a bit grabby if cold out. Love it solo, but I am known to throw some on a base coat of SNH for the best of both worlds


Guys, were these V1 or V2?


----------



## Dannbodge

Mine was the original one and about 5 years ago.


----------



## Goodylax

I believe I have only tried V2, but there a variations of the blend depending on the enclosure as someone already hinted


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I think SN V2


----------



## Trip tdi

Wilco said:


> Will be interested in your views trip :thumb:


Here goes :thumb: All in alphabetical order cannot list all the waxes I have used as there has been to many plus will take me a age to type.

*Autofinesse *

Illusion :- For a show wax it's defiantly up there within the price bracket given the price, it's very smooth and a soft wax to use spreads far and is not fussy on removal, infact you can leave the wax for a day and easily buff off the remains the next day, leaves a clear reflective finish.
The negatives are it attracts to much static dust in the summer, would prefer if the beading was more rounded with some sheeting ability due to the dust setting, but it's a show wax so these indications are not key, have to say illusion and swissvax best of show are very similar.

Spirit :- A harder wax than illusion, I tested this wax on the flake magnification basis only, have to admit spirit does magnify the flakes but left a sterile finish, personal preference is more of warm glow to the paint for me.

Desire :- Now I used this one alot, smells nice of berries has greater durability than spirit but lacks on certain paints the warm glow and lustre often found in waxes in the same price bracket, ie : zymol glasur to me ticks all the boxes for desire should be like. It would be nice if desire could magnify the flakes like spirit does and offer and wetter finish overall.

*BMD*

Helios :- I was itching to try this one when it got first got released, the UV inhibitors really intrigued me. Have to say it's very easy to use, not hard buffing required but the durability and finish was a serious let down for me, the finish did not look rewarding at all especially when the car took me 45 minutes to wax, needs re developing to get the durability that is stated from the manufacturer plus the over all looks after removal.

Genesis :- This one spreads nice, has a very faint smell but you just smell it, but again the finish that was gained was on par to helious, I had high hopes it would keep my car cleaner longer due to the surface felt slicker, but this feature was not rewarded, good beading and sheeting but it's not on the maximum mark comparing too a few on the market that have the same make up.

Muiru :- Muira I found very harder in texture, the applicator had trouble transferring wax to the applicator, when applied to the surface there was drag and resistance, alot harder to buff off comparing to thee others in the range, only done the bonnet as I knew this wax will take me double time buffing off plus the over all finish was sterile, I would vouch it needs to be alot softer so the users find the wax easy to use.

*Bouncers*

22:- Now with 22 I had to find my feet, by meaning it's a wax you wax on and wax off don't do the whole car and come back it will take some time buffing off first mistake I made when I applied this, but once you do a panel at a time you immediately notice the panel has been lsp;ed, it's slicker to the feel, slight darkening effect, but the finish is very clear and reflective great on solid dark paint including silvers. Good beading but sheeting could be improved but this where satsuma rock fits in it's what 22 should of been.

Satsuma Rock :- Love the smell of this wax, best smelling wax ever in my books, alot easier to use than 22 removal is easier but the finish that is left is dark, wet, reflective and glossy.
The sheeting behavior is where this wax excels it sheets like no bodys business, and what did surprise me was the durability after 4 months it was still protecting, this ones a golden gem in the detailing field.

*Obession wax:-*

Aura:- This one did smell strange turkish delight but was growing on me when I using it, very easy to apply and remove what did stun me was the finish left, it's wet glossy reflective a finish very similar to zymol concours, I tested the first proto type and was blown away.
There is no static charge on this one which was grand for a show wax not to have one.

Itus :- Now I Spoke to jay in the past on this one he commented this was built from the ground up to aid with future cleaning and limit the dreaded white lines from the british road salt that is often seen in cars in the british uk weather, he said you should notice the car will be cleaner longer, and you will see less white lines from the road salt, I thought ok some marketing hike here but I was taken back, this one works epic on the reduced white lines often found from the road salt, my car was cleaner for longer and the removal and application was a breeze, I enjoyed applying this one as I chose a red rustic colour along with a smell of mulled wine and a hint of cinnamon as it fits the winter lsp bracket well for the scent and colour.
Anther thing that did surprise me was the feel of the paint afterwards, it felt slick but slightly more then slicker just like the paint had a oil film on it, it was different never experienced the same slickness from any other wax, total different experience, this film must aid future cleaning and it does.

*Blackfire 
*
MNS :- Now this one has to be the most refined out of all, not a bad word against it, very easy to use and buff off, gives a clear radiant warm finish with decent enough durability, though aided on top of their sealant the finish is alot slicker, good beading and sheeting properties.
This is a wax that ooozesss class I always enjoy using this one, very similar to wolfgang fuzion but fuzion I find gives a slight wetter finish.


----------



## A&J

Great writeup trip tdi :thumb: thank you


----------



## Blueberry

Some interesting thoughts there Trip. Some differ to my own thoughts but interesting all the same


----------



## chewy_

I'll give this a go, but waiting to get my hands on Z ital to compare with carbon, titanium, glasur & vintage. Would love to try Destiny as well, but unfortunetely a bit out of my price range so will have to settle for Ital if that's ok with you Wilco

Edit: Typo


----------



## Wilco

Doesn't matter to me if something costs £1 or £1000 reviews and opinions are what this thread was all about. It serves its purpose well in so much as what one person loves another might loathe so in essence makes all the "what wax" threads redundant. We're all different after all and look for different things from lsps.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

can this be stickied please mods.


----------



## Stinus

* Collinite 476S - 7/10*
Cheap, durable wax. Doesn't add much in the looks department, but beads well.

*Dodo Juice Black Widow - 9,5/10*
An easy to use hybrid wax, with a nice gloss & beading.
The scent isn't great, but this has quickly become one of my favourite waxes.

*Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Nano - 7/10*
A very hard wax, which made it difficult to apply.
Nice gloss, sharp reflections & durable - but a little pricey.

*Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax - 6,5/10*
Easy to use with a nice gloss, average on price and beading but good durability.

*Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax - 8/10* 
Every time this spray wax manages to impress me: doesn't stain in the sun or on trim, just spray and wipe for an instant shine & water repellency (durability is of course shorter than a 'real' wax). 
I even use this for the interior...

*Obsession Wax Evolution - 9/10*
This wax is easier to spread than butter and gives an immense gloss. Sheeting/beading is also good, the only trade-off here is durability, unless you compare it to show waxes (which you should).

*Obsession Wax Arethusa - 9,5*
A custom creation based on _Evolution_, with extra hydrophobic properties and better durability.

*Obsession Wax Phantom - 9,5/10*
Easiest carnauba wax I've worked with, superb finish, good beading and durability.
Smells like mango (lovely!) and can be customized.

*Obsession Wax Phaenna - 8/10*
A show wax that really brings out the flake pop and seems to add more depth & gloss. 
Durability is of course limited, but beading & sheeting are good.

*Obsession Wax Dynasty - 10/10*
Easier to apply than other SiO2 waxes, ultra water repellent and not as "cold" looking as some other nano products.

*Soft99 Authentic Premium - 7,5/10*
Great finish, good beading and average durability, not expensive, but not the easiest wax to spread.

*Soft99 Kiwami White - 7/10*
Cheap, great initial beading with a transparent gloss finish and goodish durability.

*Sonax Polymer Netshield - 8,5/10*
Easy to use (spray on, buff off), incredible water beading and quite durable.
Certainly not expensive either, but you have to like the more 'glassy' look.

*Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer - 8/10*
The same insane beading as _Polymer Netshield_, but in the form of a quick detailer. 
Durability is a bit less, but you could certainly use this as a spray wax.

*Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard - 6/10*
On it's own, durability and looks failed to impress me.
*Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard + Nano Glaze - 8/10*
Combined with their Nano Glaze, though, it has good looks (glossy) and better durability.


----------



## TomG

Stinus said:


> * Collinite 476S - 7/10*
> Cheap, durable wax. Doesn't add much in the looks department, but beads well.
> 
> *Sonax Polymer Netshield - 8,5/10*
> Easy to use (spray on, buff off), incredible water beading and quite durable.
> Certainly not expensive either, but you have to like the more 'glassy' look.
> 
> *Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard - 6/10*
> On it's own, durability and looks failed to impress me.
> *Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard + Nano Glaze - 8/10*
> Combined with their Nano Glaze, though, it has good looks (glossy) and better durability.
> 
> I just obtained samples of these products, will add my opinion on them later:
> *Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax
> Soft99 Kiwami White
> Soft99 Authentic Premium
> Obsession Wax Phantom*


Will be interested to hear your thoughts on the Soft99 Authentic Premium.

I have used it in recent months. It is lovely to work with, and boy does it make my car bling.

A gorgeous carnauba glow


----------



## Stinus

@TomG: I didn't find it that easy to work with, to be honest, but I could've been spoiled by Obsession Wax


----------



## dave-g

Very interesting views in this thread, nice to get opinions this varied!


----------



## Wilco

*Victoria Wax*
Mayhem. 9. A very good value wax that reminds me a lot of one of my favourite waxes in smell, consistency, application and finish but costs barely anything in price comparison. I really rate this wax and look forward to using it more. It spreads exceptionally well and removes with ease 5-10 minutes later. Very glossy finish.

*Obsession Wax*
Taranis (wheel wax) 9.5 I'm currently recovering from major knee surgery and as such car cleaning isn't really high on my list of priorities at the moment, that said the jet wash got an airing yesterday and the alloys came up spotless. 2 coats were applied 7 weeks ago and the wheels have been cleaned just once in that time. Taranis is holding up brilliantly. V impressed and I'm not one for wheel waxes.

*Sonus*
Acrylic Glanz Spray 9.5 I didn't know if I should include this or not as I wasn't intending it to be an lsp. That said the finish it gives over Carlack NSC is incredible. I've been using NSC more and more until recently and after having a read on cyc they recommended this over the top. Great recommendation tbh and a seriously shiny acrylic finish. Would look awesome on solid colours.


----------



## Ian 1971

Subscribed! And I've only got auto balm &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Chris79100

Acrylic glantz is really good on top of nsc and lls ( try polycharging the 3 it's even better, it make lls easier to buff )
First try some years ago and always come back to them.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

BMD Morpheus, did 1 layer yesterday on top of af rejuvenate and ultra glaze. was hard to get on the applicator (sprayed with qd) until the pot warmed up in the sun, seemed to be a bit gritty and oily, spread far, its a hard wax wax with melon sorbet smell and melon color. gave a very deep dark carnuba gloss on my black metallic paint and you could see the flake pop, buffed off with ease and cured quite quick
compared to af spirit it wasnt as sealant looking and the flake, well, im not sure if Morpheus amplifies it like spirit does but you can still see it, it certainly doesnt mute it! buffs off a lot easier too!
not sure on durability yet but stevie reckons 4-6 months so we will see. cant give a number out of 10 yet as i havnt made my mind up and want to see the durability first

edit. i have made my mind up now and the car really sparkles in the sun! as the best wax i have used so far im going for 9/10


----------



## Stinus

I've added _Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax_ and _Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer_ to my post.

These fall under the category 'spray wax' and 'quick detailler', but they deserve a mention based on their performance...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

post updated above with my rating for BMD Morpheus


----------



## Blueberry

OvEr_KiLL said:


> post updated above with my rating for BMD Morpheus


Excellent glad you liked it. It's a great wax.


----------



## Wilco

*Victoria Wax*
Concours 9.5 Well after resisting Vics red for so long I finally picked up a jar cheap recently. My car's black and its as if this wax was made for it. The wetness of finish is ridiculous to be honest. Easy on easy off, smells nice, spreads well comes off easy. For looks and ease of use it is very good indeed. I shouldn't have waited as long as I did to get some in hindsight.

*Car-chem*
Connoisseur 9 This came as part of a bundle I purchased on ebay and as carchem don't really have a pedigree for waxes I wasn't expecting much at all with regards to this wax, in fact I wasn't planning on using it at all if i'm honest. The packaging isn't the best and a facelift could work wonders for it as its actually very good. Its firm but still spreads well, cures quite quickly and is probably a 2-3 panel wax at most. It removes well though with no residue or second buff needed. I really like this tbh, its only £30 for 250ml too so good value. Beading and sheeting are good I just wish it didn't smell of bubble gum, that's probably its only negative. Just shows you should keep an open mind and there are some hidden gems out there for not mega money.


----------



## Blueberry

I found exactly the same with Car Chem English Oak. Wasn't really expecting much but it was really an eye opener.


----------



## Wilco

Blueberry said:


> I found exactly the same with Car Chem English Oak. Wasn't really expecting much but it was really an eye opener.


I'm tempted to get a small pot of English oak now after using connoisseur to see if theres much difference but as you say it came as a pleasant surprise :thumb: Always nice when you find something a little different that's actually very good.


----------



## Wilco

*Angelwax*
Fifth Element 8 Another recent sample purchase, I've finally learnt to stop buying full jars. Quite an expensive wax this. The sample was £20 for 30 ml or at least that was the cheapest I could find it at. That said I've coated my Insignia and you cant actually tell I've used any at all. It spreads an unbelievable amount and I can get another 7 maybe 8 layers from this sample. It goes on really well, removes pretty well too, not a doddle but not a real pain either. It was quite warm when I used it and a couple of panels and then removal worked for me. Its quite a reflective finish but it did look really well on black. The following day it rained hard and the beading was excellent, strangely it didn't want to sheet off when driving though. Still a nice product and one I'd be happy to recommend but its price loses it half a mark.


----------



## Sa1

Used a number of car waxes and still got alit more to use from my inventory however some thoughts on stuff i've used:
-Meguiars Ultimate Paste Wax: Was disappointed, Durability was just okay and look was just decent nothing substantial to be honest, Was reflective a bit and that is it, Had good beading and sheeting while it lasted. 5/10

-Meguiars NXT: This is one fantastic wax, Very wet look, Specially on silver and white cars, Looks rich, reflective and wet, leaving a sublime finish, Lasted just about as long as Ultimate however the look is praise worthy also gives an immaculate flake pop. Use it with Meguiars #7 to reap greater rewards over look. 8.5/10

-Meguiars #16: Decent wax, durability is okay, Has good reflective abd fluid finish. Price wise is pretty good as well though melts out in very hot summers. Looks good on almost all paints and has decent gloss. Overall a decent package. 7/10

-Chemical Guys XXX: This was has good beading and pretty good sheeting, Lasted very well which is great, Gives very nice reflection and a decent finish, Gloss is good though lags on wet or richer look, More on reflective side with good durability. Price factor is also very much on its favor making it good economy item, Used it over CG White Light and the combo lasted very long. 7.5/10

-Pinnacle Signature Series II: Very fine wax, Price is decent for a mid range wax, On the look and finisg, Its warm and gives a wet reflection, Its definitely deep and rich looking wax. Smells pretty good as well imo. Durability is pretty decent as well, Also what i notice is warmth, richness and flake pop are major characteristics of the finish this wax provides. Love using it over metallics. 8.5/10

-Pinnacle Liquid Souveran: This wax takes time to cook as its not WOWO generally. Application and removal was good, Gives a bright and wet look, Gives more flake pop than the Signature Series II even, Very fine liquid wax that makes lighter shades brighter, Durability is nothing special, But look and finish atlre wet, bright and rich. Also priced very much reasonably. 8/10

- WolfGang Fuzion Wax: Now this is a wax for which i would even pay a 195$ to have it in my collection, Magical item really, Made out of carnauba and german polymers, This is the wettest wax i have used so far, Made my silver dripping wet and oily that i was out of words to describe the finish for the moment i saw my car evenly, Durability is also very good, Its a pleasure to use it, Very easy ON and OFF. Sheeting is good and beading is equally decent, Reflection and gloss is also good but the Show Car Wetness it gives has been unmatchable thus far. Perfect Product. 10/10

-Dodo Juice Buncers 22: Disappointing experience tbh, Lasts fine, It is decently reflective but nothing special in this wax. Price is also higher for what it offers. Didnt look good after using tbh, And terrible experience in ease of use, Made me cry while buffing off the wax. 4/10

-Obsessions Phaenna: Ease of use was fine, Did nit get a chance to inspect durability as used another wax a week later, However on the finish, It was decent, Wet look was fine as well as richness. Flake pop was highlighting factor though. 8.5/10

Will also put a bit of my view over Dodo Light Fantastic, 3M Perfect It Paste Wax, and Collinite 476s later on.


----------



## Wilco

Been a little while so a few more additions now.

Mitchell & King
*Pioneer* 8.5 A good quality wax this. Quite oily and spreads very well, the small jar I got will last a considerable amount of time. Rich finish that comes off easily and beads nicely but sheeting isn't amazing. Still a good wax that I rate highly.

*Sweden*7.5 Having bought a Volvo it seemed rude not to try this wax. Its quite firm but spreads very well, removal wasn't great though so I may have to work harder on finding the right curing time for it. Its reflective rather than glossy IMO but it suits my light grey well. Smells lovely as all M&K do tbh. Not the cheapest but if I can get the sweet spot for removal I'd add another point as it does look good.

Bilt Hamber
*Double Speed Wax*9 I've put off trying this for ages and I'm not sure why, maybe the bland packaging doesn't draw me in but after reading lots of positive reviews I thought I'd give it go. Well what a pleasant surprise, its mega easy to work with, easy on/off and the beading/sheeting it leaves behind is outstanding for a wax. This stuff hates water!! The only thing I'm not sure of is the finish, it dulled my paintwork slightly but this is the only negative I can find with it. Its a no nonsense wax that's not fragranced at all, in basic packaging that comes in at less than £15 for a massive tin. Its a great buy and if the finish was richer it may get the magical 10 mark!

Tac
*Moonlight* 8.5 A spray sealant containing over 20% Sio2. A couple of squirts per panel, spread then buff off. Its that simple just don't miss any bits as they will set hard! Designed as a topper for a coating but I used it as a stand alone. Its good too once you nail the application and removal. Water behaviour is excellent as to be expected with a high Sio2 content and leaves a good sharp reflective finish. Well worth a try.


----------



## Bulkhead

I'm not in the same league as most of you lot - I prefer to spend most of my spare cash on the other desirable 'w': wine!

However, my list goes like this in chronological order:

Megs NXT: 6/10. Very easy to apply, nice shin, cheap but little durability.

Dodo RBJE: 7.5/10. My first decent wax and a good all rounder. I found it a bit grabby on removal but a nice finish and reasonable durability.

Vic's Red: 8/10. A bit soft and hard to spread thinly, which is a must unless you want to spend all day removing the stuff. Timing also critical as the same thing applies if you leave it too long before buffing. However, nothing has made the Electric Orange glow as much as this wax.

FK1000p: 8/10. Used mainly on wheels but I have applied a couple of coats to the Land Cruiser and it looks great and lasts forever.

Dodo SNH: 9/10. My favorite wax at the moment. awesome finish and durability. Easy-ish to apply and remove, so long as it's thin. Still a bit grabby on the Ford paint but no problem on Toyota paint, which I found a bit strange!

Prima HydroMax: 8/10. Despite sharing a name with a dubious male organ enhancer (I'm not even joking!) this product is superb - easy as spray on and wipe a couple of times. Really good finish and durability is also great. Only down side is it's part of the hydro range so you're supposed to use the Hydro wash and detailer too. Not an issue really as they're all good.

Next on the list is either the new Dodo SNH and a good sealant. I'm also keen to try Bilt Hamber Finis Wax too. We're a bit limited as to what we can source over here but I'll be stocking up when I'm next in blighty for a visit.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

raceglaze 55

used on one panel on a silver metallic, looked nice but seemed to dull the paint and flake slightly, spreads very well and goes far, is very oily and easy to use and buffed off easily (cant remember the cure time though) smells nice too and is quite soft. lasted around 5 months from 1 layer 7/10

odk eclispse old version

used on my black metallic, dulled the flake but gave very very nice depth, would be perfect on a dark car without metallic flake, spread really far and easily, a soft wax, didnt get the cure time right and was hard to buff as i didnt leave it long enough, needs about 10 mins, smells like mints. lasted around 5 months from 1 layer 7/10

odk limited edition one

used on my black metallic and silver metallic, brings out the flake nicely, gives great warmth and very reflective nice finish, easy to use, spreads really far, little bit oily, not too hard or too soft wax and easy to get on the applicator, smells of sweets and brings out the flake nicely  cure time is around 10mins on this one and buffs off easily..my favorite wax so far and is on the car now and should give me around 6 months from 1 layer 9/10


----------



## great gonzo

Blueberry said:


> I found exactly the same with Car Chem English Oak. Wasn't really expecting much but it was really an eye opener.


I've found everything from Car Chem to be like this!!!
Great products

Gonz.


----------



## funkydunk

I've only used autoglym egp it was easy to use and I like the finish but the water beading is on its way out after a month. 
Keep this coming this thread is great for a newbie like me


----------



## Wilco

*Nanolex*
Si3d Coating. 9.
Having recently bought a fresh car I wanted something durable to see me through winter so went with this after a lot of research.

Unlike a wax where you can prep polish and seal in a day this took my nearly two days as its unforgiving if you make mistakes.(same as all coatings really). Having taken my time with it and finding perfect application and removal for me I'm extremely happy with it. It protects brilliantly, the sheeting is excellent and beading is more than adequate. It lacks the richness of a wax though if I'm honest. I've tried to wax over it but that's been pointless as its made no difference to the protection imo. Overall a top product that if used correctly will last ages.


----------



## mb1

what is a glaze please


----------



## Mulder

mb1 said:


> what is a glaze please


Internet blurb 

"Car Detailing Glazes, bring freshly polished paint to life. Glazes contain ultra fine or no polishing abrasives and are designed specifically to add gloss depth and wetness to the paint. This step isn't always regarded as necessary and one that is often skipped, however for a real award winning concours shine it is a must."


----------



## chongo

Car Detailing Glazes, bring freshly polished paint to life


No they don't you shouldn't have to use a glaze if the paint has been polished correctly


----------



## firehorse

mb1 said:


> what is a glaze please


Hi,

This helped me understand.


----------



## armufti

Wilco said:


> *Nanolex*
> Si3d Coating. 9.
> Having recently bought a fresh car I wanted something durable to see me through winter so went with this after a lot of research.
> 
> Unlike a wax where you can prep polish and seal in a day this took my nearly two days as its unforgiving if you make mistakes.(same as all coatings really). Having taken my time with it and finding perfect application and removal for me I'm extremely happy with it. It protects brilliantly, the sheeting is excellent and beading is more than adequate. It lacks the richness of a wax though if I'm honest. I've tried to wax over it but that's been pointless as its made no difference to the protection imo. Overall a top product that if used correctly will last ages.


Wilco, were you able to do this on your drive or did you need to do it in a garage?

I'm going to be doing this on mine soon but will probably wash and clean near a multi-storey and then coat it in the multi... I think!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

I did all the work on my drive yes. After application I left the car in the garage overnight to cure further before the chance of it getting wet though. I think coatings are pretty temperature sensitive so if you are planning to do this in the near future make sure you've a warm day or two to let it cure. Be thorough and don't miss bits by rushing, once its on its on!


----------



## Wilco

Can't believe I missed the threads birthday yesterday lol. Still onwards with the lsps!!

*Zymol*
Concours 7.5. I'm maybe being a little harsh with that score due to recently having used the higher end Zymols. Its a lovely wax in its own right, quite oily but still firm and spreads really well. Doesn't remove quite as easily as other Z's but still easy enough. The real question is it worth almost double the price of Glassur and to be honest I don't think it is.

Destiny.9. A true boutique wax that I could never justify or afford paying for a full sized jar. As part of the sampler kit though I think its reasonable value. Its a stunning wax to use, without wishing to repeat myself too much it spreads forever and its effortless to remove. A couple of panels at a time, on and then off. Just a delight tbh. It seems a lot more durable than the other Z's too, I've tested this on my own car recently and there has been very little drop off in looks or performance even after a dozen or so washes. It gives a warm glow finish too that really suits my red car. As an overall package I'd love to give it a 10 but the only reason it was a 9 is that I think its a fair price as part of the sampler kit or it would have been lower. Its price simply makes it prohibitive to most people.

Atlantique ?? I honestly don't know how to mark this. It is without doubt the easiest wax to apply and remove that I have ever used. IT almost melts into the paint after application and after a 5 minute cure time wipes away easier than most QD's!! Its a ridiculous wax for all the right reasons but its more than 1100 quid for a full jar. So how do you rate something this good but so expensive? Simply I can't. Its performance for sheeting, beading and durability are outstanding and as with Destiny as part of the sampler kit its good value. I love this wax, literally love it and will have to buy another sampler when I've run out of it.

*OCD Waxes*
Alien 51 8. A good honest wax this. Doesn't make extravagant claims about durability or gloss levels its just a genuinely good wax. Easy to use, goes on and comes off without issue. Beads well and lasts ok too, what's not to like? Cheap as chips in the grand scheme of things too.

Nebula 9. Extremely glossy show wax. It reminds me A LOT of Petes 53, its a little firmer maybe but with the scent as it is and the overall finish and durability it gives it is very similar. Another great wax from OCD though and one that will be terribly difficult to better. Good luck with that lol. Seriously good value and a wax I'm glad I own and one OCD should be proud of.


----------



## Bigpikle

hundreds of the damn things....

My favourite non-coatings are still:

1. Opti Seal as it can be used on every surface, interior plastics and is also a damn fine glass cleaner. Best of all is the fact you can do a huge estate car in about 3 mins 

2. Optimum Car Wax as its a spray product with an incredible wet gloss look and the best slickness I've come across in an LSP. Not the longest lasting but so easy to apply as a drying aid that it doesnt matter. Cheap as chips.....

3. FK1000 - Havent stopped using this since I started raving about it on here in about 2008 and its still the no 1 combination of easiest, best looking, super durable, best cleaning and cheap LSP when you need max protection.


----------



## sm81

What about Obsession waxes wilco?


----------



## Wilco

Read the original post SM they're mostly in there mate.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

blackfire black ice

soft and smells very chemically like black shoe polish. used on my black metallic and really makes the flake sparkle, certainly doesnt mute it! plus it gave great depth! easy to apply and buffed off very easily, cant remember the cure time though because i did the swipe test...say a few mins on a sunny day? really like this wax so far and it should give me 5-6 months with qd top ups, but we will see as its only been on for 1 and a half months now. 9/10 excellent wax!


----------



## todds

*wilco your thoughts?*

Wilco or anyone else who has used Waxtub "Raspberry" what are your ratings on it.
thanks
todds


----------



## Sa1

OvEr_KiLL said:


> blackfire black ice
> 
> soft and smells very chemically like black shoe polish. used on my black metallic and really makes the flake sparkle, certainly doesnt mute it! plus it gave great depth! easy to apply and buffed off very easily, cant remember the cure time though because i did the swipe test...say a few mins on a sunny day? really like this wax so far and it should give me 5-6 months with qd top ups, but we will see as its only been on for 1 and a half months now. 9/10 excellent wax!


I've used this wax on silver as well.

Absolutely fantastic stuff. Wet Gloss









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

*Raceglaze*

Hybrid Blue *9.5* Well here's a shock of a wax from a manufacturer that doesn't get the airtime it probably deserves. I've fancied trying this for ages but have always been trialling something or other so never got around to it. Anyways I got a pot this week with a few Zymol bits so combining postage seemed like the time to buy.

I had little knowledge of this wax as there are few reviews about it. Seems I struck lucky though as this is a belter! It has a similar texture and scent to the other RG waxes (bar Black Label) maybe a little firmer but not massively so. Its lovely to apply spreading very well with little product used. 
Removal is its strong point though, after leaving it to cure for 8 minutes in relatively cold temps it was effortless to remove. I'm not sure how to describe the finish, its not a rich deep gloss or a sharp reflective finish either I think the word I'd use is radiant on my red car. It looks fabulous, I've 2 layers on at the moment and beading and sheeting are first rate. I'm delighted I bought this and if you're after a hidden gem that's not mega money its definitely worth a look!!!


----------



## Wilco

todds said:


> Wilco or anyone else who has used Waxtub "Raspberry" what are your ratings on it.
> thanks
> todds


Sorry todds not one I've used. Yet!


----------



## Leebo310

*Obsession Wax*

*Phantom*
This wax was top of my wish list for a very long time. The descriptions of ease of application and removal coupled with show wax levels of gloss and great durability set this up (at least in my mind!) to be almost the perfect wax. Based on that I think it was probably hard for it to then live up to that hype but to be honest I was a little disappointed each time I've used it. Firstly I find the wax is quite hard to load up the applicator no matter what the ambient temperature is. Once on, it is then ridiculously easy to spread though - goes on for miles in a nice lovely even thin coat. Removal instantly is nice and easy too, however the couple of times I've applied to a whole car I've found it can be grabby to remove. I wouldn't like to leave it for the 5 hours it mentions on the website! It wasn't the grabbiest but I think I just expected absolutely effortless removal and this wasn't the case. Gloss levels after are lovely though. Very deep wet look with excellent reflections. Durability is too early to comment on really as none of the cars I've applied to are over a month yet. Beading is pretty good but not amazing, but the paint is definitely easy to clean and the dirt has a hard time sticking to the paint. It also doesn't seem to attract as much dust as some other waxes so that's a plus point. As mentioned I'm not sure if it's just my high expectations that have made me be a bit harsher on this wax than I should be but I still struggle to score it that highly given the main reason I bought it was so I could do the whole car and not worry about removal yet it doesn't seem to do this. 7.5/10

*Evo*
Incredibly impressed with this wax. Compared to the Phantom which I'd been after for ages, to be honest I wasn't that bothered about trying this. I managed to swap one on here and I am so glad I did. Applied it to an orange Focus ST and the paint literally looked like lava after. I performed a two stage correction first so the paint was in great condition anyway but after applying Evo, it genuinely looked noticeably deeper and wetter. Applied a coat, left a while then applied a second straight away before then buffing off both another 15 mins later and it was absolutely effortless to remove. The fact you can get two layers of such a great wax on in such a quick time is another massive bonus. Similar to Phantom the initial beading was decent but not amazing but the depth and gloss on the actual finish was staggering. Durability was fairly short (but matches the claims) but ease of application and removal means that's not really an issue, especially given the finish it leaves. Very impressed - 9.5/10. I'd have scored it a 10 if the beading was better but other than that, I cannot fault it.

*Dynasty*
It's a hard wax yet easily loads up an applicator with just a slight turn. Spreads effortlessly and consistently and a little goes a very long way. Most waxes like to say something similar however I don't think it's ever been truer than in this case. I was applying to twice the areas I'd normally do and the wax just kept on going. Removal was fairly easy for the first coat. 
After a couple of hours I applied a second coat which went on even easier (probably due to the slickness of the surface from the first coat). Again, very easy to remove even when I left a couple of panels for a bit longer. 
Used on silver and it left an excellent wet look finish. Luckily it rained only an hour after applying so I had chance to check out the beading and it was excellent. Driving along at relatively low speeds, even the fine mist of rain was collecting into tight small beads and shooting up the bonnet more effectively than any value wax I've tried previously.
This has now been on my own car for around 2 months (and being Feb - Apr those are harsh months!) and durability seems to be holding up fairly well. Beading is great immediately after a wash however I'm now finding that it tails off when the car gets even a little dirt on it. Saying that though, it is still effortless to wash - the dirt just flies off. Overall a very,very good wax - 9/10

*Zeal*
Really impressed with Zeal. For the price point, I really don't think there's a better wax out there in terms of the whole package. The glass jar feels quality and the smell of the wax is lovely, both making it feel worth way more than the meagre price tag! Quite a soft wax and I found it a little "bitty" when applying to the applicator - I generally prefer a hard wax for this reason. Saying that though, given the soft oily nature it spreads very easily and a little goes a long way. Buffs off pretty nicely too, with minimal effort required. Can also be applied to trims and plastic too with no issues and brings them up lovely. I applied a coat to our iCandy pram and it looks and beads lovely now  
I tried it on silver (car, not a pram...) and it really upped the reflectivity and gloss even on a slightly overcast day.
Durability I'm not sure on as the only car I've applied to was a hire car that went back. 8.5/10

*Hybrid 86*
I don't know if I have a slightly faulty pot but the consistency of this seems very strange to me. I picked it up from someone on here rather than buying new granted so obviously not trying to knock OW quality standards or anything like that. It feels almost rough to touch and very dry at first no matter what the temperature is. I find I have to wipe over the top several times with my finger to "smooth" out the wax and bring up some of the oils and even then it doesn't load up very easily. The cherry scent is nice though and then it is fairly easy to spread. Removal is also relatively straight forward and finish for what's labelled as a "durable" wax is actually pretty good. Gave the black metallic paint I applied it to a noticeable glossier finish. Has only been on the car a week or so now so far too early to comment on durability but water behaviour is excellent with the dirt absolutely flying off. 7.5/10 would score higher if anyone can confirm if the consistency is not supposed to be like this??

*Itus*
Mint smell of my limited edition is great, as is the bright pink colour! My 4 year old daughter particularly loves it : ) Nice firm texture but has enough oils that makes loading up easy. Smooth to apply too and no problems removing providing you leave it long enough. Leaves what I'd describe as a "subtle" finish but still looks impressive and water beading is pretty nice too. As with all the OW waxes, the glass jars really do add class to the whole experience. To me it just feels more special using a glass jar, rather than plastic or tin and the fact that OW do this at all price points is very impressive. 8/10

*Angelwax*

*Guardian*
A little dissapointed with this. Not the easiest to remove and durability wasn't anywhere near the claimed 6 months plus. I understand these are always over inflated but literally this stuff barely lasted one month on a machine polished and properly prepped panel. Finish it left was just "ok" but the beading was very good so will give it some credit for that.
Really not a fan of this wax and it's a shame given virtually every other AW product I have is brilliant. I was expecting big things and Guardian just failed to deliver on most of them. 
Given the price point of not that much cheaper than Desirable I would definitely recommend spending the small extra and getting Desirable which as per the review below, is a truly stunning wax in every sense! 
4/10

*Desirable*
Simply I love it. Short curing time as can become grabby if left too long (and like a rock to remove if left for a very long time!) but as long as you remove near enough straight away (1-2 mins tops) it is lovely. Durability is great on it's own with just one coat, however apply a couple and it lasts for ages. Finish it leaves is lovely too, very wet glossy look but I actually have found topping it with another more "showy" wax is like witchcraft and leaves an unbelievable combination of finish, durability and beading.
It seems to work stunningly as a base coat for other waxes. 
Out of all the waxes I've owned and combinations I've tested, the best so far has been two coats of Desirable topped with a coat of CSP T1.
Water flies off the car even after a couple of months and it stays cleaner for longer. I applied this combo in November from memory and it lasted through to February easily. Although 4 months doesn't sound anything to really shout about, given these are the 4 harshest months of the year, the cars daily driven down country lanes and it lives outside at all times this is a phenomenal achievement. Price is great for such a high quality wax too - 9.5/10 - would give it 10 if the application was a touch less fussy.

*OCD*

*Nebula*
I must be in a minority here as so many people rave about this wax but I just cannot nail the application and removal. No matter how long or short I leave it for, the removal is always very grabby. The thinnest layers possible still make no difference to it being an absolute pig to remove. On totally bare paint, pre wax cleaner or on top of a glaze makes no difference it's still a nightmare to remove. 
On a positive, once it is on and buffed, the gloss levels are great. It's one of the few waxes I actually said "wow" after applying when compared to a non coated panel. Beading is also great for a show wax and durability is much better than I thought too.
6/10 - stunning finish but for me the hard application and removal means the results just aren't worth the effort unfortunately.

*Auto Finesse*

*Spirit*
Love the stuff. Picked this up in a Slims discount promotion and I'm so glad I did. Short curing time but even if you extend this it's still relatively easy to remove. Application is effortless - easy to load up the applicator and the wax spreads easily in nice thin coats. Beautiful faint apple scent too which makes it even more pleasurable to work with. Finish left is sharp and crisp rather than dripping wet so I find it's more suited to whites/silvers than black although it still looks great on all. Beading and sheeting abilities are great too, as is durability - two coats on my brothers A3 is currently still going strong after a few months (and his car literally only sees a jet wash every 6 weeks!) 9.5/10 - I really cannot find anything to fault with this wax other than full price it is a bit steep to me.

*Desire*
Similar to Spirit, I am incredibly impressed by this wax. Again, very short curing time only without quite the forgiveness of Spirit should you exceed this. Easy to load, easy to spread and providing you don't leave it long it's easy to remove too. Gloss looks lovely, more than Spirit. Smell is also lovely! Beading is great, small and tight (although not as good as Dynasty). For the price, I'm not sure if it justifies another £30 over Spirit, especially given it's slightly more picky about removal times but all in all it's still a stunning wax and I'd probably have scored it higher if I didn't have Spirit to compare it to. 9/10

*Temptation*
This wax seems to get a lot of stick (and unjustly in my eyes). It's cheap as chips and the finish it leaves is genuinely stunning. Beading is top notch too. Will deduct points for being a bit tricky to remove but as long as you don't leave it too long to cure it's not too bad. Durability is ok to good but to be honest I actually use this as a "show wax" type on top of something more durable and the finish and beading is lovely. 8/10

*Illusion*
Very good show wax with surprisingly decent durability. Nice and simple to apply due to it's oily nature. I've done the whole car and it's still came off reasonably easy. You do need at least two cloths though as the oils can leave haze which require secondary buffing. Leaves as wet look finish so more noticeable on dark colours. Smells absolutely lovely too! 
Beading is great, like pretty much all AF waxes and doesn't seem to attract dust as much as others so that's a plus point. Downside is the soft nature of the wax means it can crumble a bit when loading up the applicator. I don't know why but I never think "wow" when using Illusion and I can't think why to be honest. It looks good, is easy to apply and remove and it should be a wax I reach for every time but it's just missing something that stops me! 8/10

*Essence*
A tad disappointed with this one to be honest. Very oily and spreads well but smears a lot when removing, no matter how thin it's applied. Doesn't look as good as Temptation and doesn't outlast it either (at least in my real world tests) so given it's almost twice the price I can't really see the point of it in the AF range. It's not necessarily a bad wax (although the smearing is annoying) but it's just not a wax I'd choose to use given the others that I have. Does smell nice though and is incredibly easy to load up an applicator and spread. 6/10

*Tough Coat *

Really, really impressed with this. Absolutely effortless to use, ridiculously easy to buff off no matter how long you leave it for. I even left a small panel overnight (although ashamed to say not actually deliberately!) and it still removed unbelievably easily. The slickness it leaves is stunning, and really made the silver paint look sharp. Even my wife noticed how much better the panels coated with it looked than the panels coated with Desire and even Illusion. I didn't tell her I'd used different lsps on different parts of the car (mainly because she wouldn't have known what lsp meant, or even really have cared ) only just asked which parts of the car she thought looked the best and all the parts she said were the ones coated in Tough Coat.
You get through hardly any either so even at full price of £20 for 250ml, it'll last a long time. 
Speed of use is another massive bonus, spreads so easily that it's very quick to do even a large car with a couple of coats.
The only downside is the beading. As you may have noticed from my other reviews, I am partial to some decent beading and Tough Coat although beads, can't compete with a wax for this, hence the docking of half a point. Saying that, it sheets well and cleans very easily so earns points for that.
Durability it is holding up well on my own car, but was only applied a month ago. The others I've applied it to were both pre-sales for friends so have no idea how those are holding up…

Cannot fault this really and would've scored 10 had it given me some better beads. It's so quick and easy to use with excellent results that if it had better beading, I could honestly say I'd pick it above any other lsp.

Tell a lie, I'd also perhaps like it to smell a bit better. A raspberry scent rather than the WD40 one it currently sports would be a welcome addition please AF….
9.5/10

*CSP *

*T1* 
Hands down the best water behaviour of any wax I've used. The beading and water run off is absolutely brilliant, rivalling Modesta BC03. Plain looking and chemical smelling wax, and also comes in an uninspiring (and slightly smaller than average 170ml) silver tin so loses a mark for that if I'm being really harsh but the performance more than makes up for it. Durability is excellent too, with virtually no degradation in beading. Application is straight forward - wax loads up easily and then spreads for miles. It requires removal virtually straight away (otherwise it can become difficult) so in most cases I apply to one panel at a time and then remove using two mf cloths. The oily nature of the wax which aids its spreading does mean that the second mf is required to remove any hazing but as long as you keep using fresh sides of both cloths, the results are stunning at the end. 9/10

*Swissvax* 

*Onyx*
Incredibly easy to apply and remove, no matter how long you leave it. Can easily do the whole car before buffing off, even in sunlight. If I need to apply a wax quickly then this (or Obsession Wax Evo) are the waxes that I go for. Smell is absolutely delightful.
Durability is limited but similar to Temptation the finish is lovely. The wax loses marks too for offering no protection against road salt and thus making it redundant in winter. It's also quite pricey for limited durability and restricted application times but it's huge plus point is the ease of use. 7/10

*Shield*
Quite disappointed with this. Nowhere near the type of durability that I expected. Have used several times and all have given similar results, whether applying on bare paint, pre wax cleanser or a glaze. Finish is ok but a little "flat" compared to others and the beading is average too - again I expected more considering it's durability base. Wax is a little soft and as such crumbles slightly meaning loading up the applicator can cause some to be wasted. 
Plus points are pretty easy to use and that it smells lovely. 6/10

*Nanolex*

*Si3d *
Have applied this to three cars now and have been blown away each time. The slickness this stuff leaves is unbelievable and the gloss continues to get better for the following several days after applying. I've applied to white, light blue and black paint and on black and even the blue to a degree, the paint is noticeably darker after application. The finish it leaves is like shimmering glass and in my opinion is better than any sort of wax. Two coats are definitely better than one although this can then make application a bit trickier as you need to apply the second within 15 mins of the first. This means you have to revisit panels as you go round the car, rather than being able to complete the first coat, and then go round a second time. Application itself is relatively straight forward providing the car is correctly prepped but you need to be careful on removal as any bits missed will need to be machined off afterwards once dry. 
Durability is excellent and going strong on my own car after 11 months now and on my friends Aventador it's up to 14 months (although granted that car sees less use than mine!) . The car still gets dirty and beading is affected by even the smallest amount of dirt/dust but it is ridiculously easy and quick to clean which then brings the beading back instantly. One thing I have found is that the beading returns better when using a "pure" shampoo rather than the actual Nanolex Reactivating one. Beading isn't as good as say Modesta BC03 but spray a hose on it and the water flies off! Price wise, compared to other similar coatings, I think it holds up well and is among the cheaper ones despite it's great performance. Shimmering glass like finish, excellent durability and decent water behaviour - what's not to like! 9.5/10 - would have scored a full 10 if it wasn't quite so tricky to apply two coats and the beading was a tad better.

*Ultra Matt*
Applied this to a Pirelli Edition Aventador which had a matt white body. Prep was done with just a full clean and then each panel wiped down with Ex (obviously no polishing or claying was performed) Application was easy, the product was actually easy to spot on the matt surface where it had been applied. The finish it left was invisible (the point on a matt surface) but incredibly slick. Beading was great (much better than Si3D) and even 9 months on the water behaviour was still amazing when washing. This was my first experience with Nanolex products and I was very impressed. 10/10 - cannot fault this.

*Modesta *

*BC03*
Simply stunning finish, pure liquid glass in a bottle. I bought this from someone on here a while back when you didn't have to be an accredited detailer to use. It was daunting at first (especially given the cost of such a small bottle) but it wasn't actually as tricky to apply as I thought. Application was via a damp applicator pad and then removal was within 2 mins from memory. This turned out to be absolutely critical as when I left one part for 2 mins 15 seconds, it became so much harder to remove! I couldn't believe such a small time difference made such a huge difference to removal. Also the product hardens on the applicator pads so you need to throw them away as you're going otherwise you are rubbing the car with hardening glass shards…. I went through 6 applicators on one car. 
Similar to the Si3D, the finish continues to get glossier for the days following application until it looks like glass. It's hard to describe without seeing it in the flesh but it is just unbelievable the gloss it gives. The water behaviour is stunning, with truly excellent beading too. Durability was amazing and still going strong when my friend sold the car 18 months later.
9.5/10 - with the only reduction being due to the high cost and critical removal times.

*Chemical Guys*

*Blacklight *

Underwhelmed by this, no matter how many times I give it "just one last chance". Big fan of Todd Cooperider so after reading his glowing reviews of it, I was very eager to give it a go. Yes, it's easy to apply and remove but fails to me on a lot of the things it's supposed to do. The surface is slick to a degree, but compared to Tough Coat above it's miles behind. The beading (I use that term loosely) is pretty awful, even immediately after application. The durability is poor, although quite hard to gauge as the beading is so bad to start with (I'm aware that beading isn't technically any indication of true protection but that's about all I have to work with).
Doesn't really give much of an increase in gloss either and there are much better filling products out there. 
The only thing I've found it's good at is as an all in one on a light polishing pad by machine. Soft black pillars etc where you want correction but also some protection left behind are pretty much the only time I'll use it now. 
3/10

*Migliore *

*Strata coating*

Expensive for what it is, but the gloss levels are absolutely brilliant. I applied to a red Aventador and the paint literally looked like liquid you could put your hand in. Ease of use is probably medium I'd say. The product video suggests it's a lot easier than it actually is, whereas I found that it definitely required more buffing than shown. Curing times are more forgiving than other similar style coatings so that's a bonus, but durability suffers because of this. Decent and only really started to trail off after 6 or so months but given certain waxes and spray sealants can get close to that, I didn't really think it was worth the extra effort of Strata coating. Saying that though, the finish cannot be faulted and is one of the best I've used. 
7/10

*Cima sealant*

Lovely to use and gives a nice wet finish. You can literally wipe on and walk away, although I always go for a second buff just to be sure. Beading is good for a spray sealant and durability is actually pretty decent too. A month or two realistically can be achieved, although I generally only use it as a stop gap between a proper protect, or on a sale car that only really needs to look nice and shiny for a few days. As per the Strata coating, it's expensive for what it is though, not to mention quite hard to get in the UK. 
7/10


----------



## Wilco

Awesome write up Lee.


----------



## Leebo310

Wilco said:


> Awesome write up Lee.


Thanks buddy, you'd already set the bar pretty high so figured I needed to at least come close! 

Also, what was the issue you had with Hybrid 86 by the way?


----------



## Wilco

It was one other the very first ones made as a custom wax. It became very mushy with the colouring and scent reacting against each other. Lessons learned and all that. Is your hybrid red by any chance?


----------



## Leebo310

Wilco said:


> It was one other the very first ones made as a custom wax. It became very mushy with the colouring and scent reacting against each other. Lessons learned and all that. Is your hybrid red by any chance?


Yep, it's red but in the glass jar so I assumed one of the later blends. It has no instructions on the jar either so I believed that also meant it was a more recent one?
Like I said, it's like it dries up and forms a layer of grit almost on top so literally the opposite of mushy! Will try to get a picture up when I get home tonight as I can't see that it's quite right and don't want to judge it unfairly!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Leebo310 said:


> Yep, it's red but in the glass jar so I assumed one of the later blends. It has no instructions on the jar either so I believed that also meant it was a more recent one?
> Like I said, it's like it dries up and forms a layer of grit almost on top so literally the opposite of mushy! Will try to get a picture up when I get home tonight as I can't see that it's quite right and don't want to judge it unfairly!


have you had chance to try the phaenna sample i sent you yet Lee?  still got mine to play with i've just too many waxes to work my way through


----------



## Leebo310

LewisChadwick7 said:


> have you had chance to try the phaenna sample i sent you yet Lee?  still got mine to play with i've just too many waxes to work my way through


I've used a tiny bit on one small panel but not enough that I feel I could write up a genuine opinion on it. Like you, I've got so many to use I just haven't got round to using it properly yet!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Leebo310 said:


> I've used a tiny bit on one small panel but not enough that I feel I could write up a genuine opinion on it. Like you, I've got so many to use I just haven't got round to using it properly yet!


i'll try get some used then, i've loved everything OW that i've tried so far just dynasty and pheanna to try now that i've got waiting


----------



## Leebo310

This is what my Hybrid 86 looks like. It's pretty much dry to touch and feels "gritty".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayOW

Leebo310 said:


> This is what my Hybrid 86 looks like. It's pretty much dry to touch and feels "gritty".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get in touch with us, if it's a problem with the wax then we will replace it for you.

Jay


----------



## mrbig1

OvEr_KiLL said:


> blackfire black ice
> 
> soft and smells very chemically like black shoe polish. used on my black metallic and really makes the flake sparkle, certainly doesnt mute it! plus it gave great depth! easy to apply and buffed off very easily, cant remember the cure time though because i did the swipe test...say a few mins on a sunny day? really like this wax so far and it should give me 5-6 months with qd top ups, but we will see as its only been on for 1 and a half months now. 9/10 excellent wax!


Good for you this wax worked charm with you.
For me however, I was pretty disappointed, I guess I was looking forward to it and expecting to perform well but the end result was little short of what I was expecting and plus this wax attract dust like crazy from creating massive static electricity. I will take another visit later sometime to see if any foul play was involved on the first time using the Black Ice.
:wall:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

mrbig1 said:


> Good for you this wax worked charm with you.
> For me however, I was pretty disappointed, I guess I was looking forward to it and expecting to perform well but the end result was little short of what I was expecting and plus this wax attract dust like crazy from creating massive static electricity. I will take another visit later sometime to see if any foul play was involved on the first time using the Black Ice.
> :wall:


what was wrong with it? its a great wax and gives very good depth and flake,, i used it on top of prima amigo glaze with no problems and top up with blackfire midnight sun instant detailer as a drying aid


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

got 3 months out of black ice on top of prima amigo before it started wearing off...it bonds better to blackfire stuff, gloss enhancing polish, wet diamond all finish paint protection from what ive read the polymer in blackfire stuff is fussy.
going to try gloss enhancing polish then wet diamond all finish paint protection then black ice around september time ready for winter


----------



## Wilco

*Britemax* Extreme Elemants 2.0 8.5 I'm not a massive sealant fan and maybe that's reflected in my rating. Its probably deserving of a higher mark. EE 2.0 is very very easy to use, its almost like applying a glaze and then leave it to cure for a decent amount of time. I left it for about an hour and then added a second coat later in the day. It leaves a very reflective sharp finish, it beads really well and sheets clean very quickly. The only reason I took it off my car was I wanted to apply a coating for winter. I'd be interested to know how long this would last as a stand alone.

Amethyst8.5 So this is my winter protection. It seems thicker than coatings I've used previously and spreads very well. Its a pleasure to work with or it was in the conditions I used it in. 10c with curing time of around 4-5 minutes. I like it, beading and sheeting are excellent as you'd expect with a freshly applied coating. Its not cheap though almost twice the price of some of the competitors for a similar 50ML. I was disappointed in the packaging too, just a loose bottle loose suede's and applicator pad thrown in with the rest of my order leading to the suede's being covered in bits. Just to compare I bought CQuartz at the same time. Half the price and everything neatly in a box. Shame the packaging is such a let down as the product is good and deserves better IMO.

Remax 8 I wont be using this as a stand alone but it will be going over the top of Amethyst post washing, Indeed I've three coats of the stuff on already. Very similar to competitors offerings in this section. If you use much of this it will streak, all sprays of this ilk do so I decanted into a 50ml mist sprayer and don't have that problem now. Great as a drying aid and beads/sheets well when applied sparingly over the coating. I think its good but I wish someone would bring out a game changer in this segment as they all seem so similar.


----------



## Deep blue pearl

What a fantastic read ! 
Will read again at some point


----------



## Leebo310

Few more added to my post -

*Auto Finesse *

*Tough Coat*

Really, really impressed with this. Absolutely effortless to use, ridiculously easy to buff off no matter how long you leave it for. I even left a small panel overnight (although ashamed to say not actually deliberately!) and it still removed unbelievably easily. The slickness it leaves is stunning, and really made the silver paint look sharp. Even my wife noticed how much better the panels coated with it looked than the panels coated with Desire and even Illusion. I didn'€™t tell her I'd used different lsps on different parts of the car (mainly because she wouldn'€™t have known what lsp meant, or even really have cared ) only just asked which parts of the car she thought looked the best and all the parts she said were the ones coated in Tough Coat.

You get through hardly any either so even at full price of £20 for 250ml, it'll last a long time.

Speed of use is another massive bonus, spreads so easily that it's very quick to do even a large car with a couple of coats.

The only downside is the beading. As you may have noticed from my other reviews, I am partial to some decent beading and Tough Coat although beads, can't compete with a wax for this, hence the docking of half a point. Saying that, it sheets well and cleans very easily so earns points for that.

Durability it is holding up well on my own car, but was only applied a month ago. The others I've applied it to were both pre-sales for friends so have no idea how those are holding up

Cannot fault this really and would've scored 10 had it given me some better beads. It's so quick and easy to use with excellent results that if it had better beading, I could honestly say I'd pick it above any other lsp.

Tell a lie, I'd also perhaps like it to smell a bit better. A raspberry scent rather than the WD40 one it currently sports would be a welcome addition please AF 
9.5/10

*CG *

*Blacklight *

Underwhelmed by this, no matter how many times I give it "just one last chance"�. Big fan of Todd Cooperider so after reading his glowing reviews of it, I was very eager to give it a go. Yes, it's easy to apply and remove but fails to me on a lot of the things it's supposed to do. The surface is slick to a degree, but compared to Tough Coat above it's miles behind. The beading (I use that term loosely) is pretty awful, even immediately after application. The durability is poor, although quite hard to gauge as the beading is so bad to start with (I'm aware that beading isn't technically any indication of true protection but that's about all I have to work with).

Doesn't really give much of an increase in gloss either and there are much better filling products out there.

The only thing I've found it's good at is as an all in one on a light polishing pad by machine. Soft black pillars etc where you want correction but also some protection left behind are pretty much the only time I'll use it now.

3/10

*Migliore *

*Strata coating*

Expensive for what it is, but the gloss levels are absolutely brilliant. I applied to a red Aventador and the paint literally looked like liquid you could put your hand in. Ease of use is probably medium I'd say. The product video suggests it's a lot easier than it actually is, whereas I found that it definitely required more buffing than shown. Curing times are more forgiving than other similar style coatings so that's a bonus, but durability suffers because of this. Decent and only really started to trail off after 6 or so months but given certain waxes and spray sealants can get close to that, I didn't really think it was worth the extra effort of Strata coating. Saying that though, the finish cannot be faulted and is one of the best I've used.

7/10

*Cima sealant*

Lovely to use and gives a nice wet finish. You can literally wipe on and walk away, although I always go for a second buff just to be sure. Beading is good for a spray sealant and durability is actually pretty decent too. A month or two realistically can be achieved, although I generally only use it as a stop gap between a proper protect, or on a sale car that only really needs to look nice and shiny for a few days. As per the Strata coating, it's expensive for what it is though, not to mention quite hard to get in the UK.

7/10


----------



## BradleeBennett

One of my favourite threads, thought I'd add my thoughts:
Auto Finesse Illusion - Easy to apply, even easier to buff off. The finish was good, beading was very good for a show wax as was the durability. I just felt the finish wasn't up to the standard of other show waxes I've used. 7.5/10
Auto Finesse Fusion - A very easy to spread wax with gave a glass like finish. The finish is more of a Sealant glassy look. I'm just not particularly a fan of this look. 7/10
Auto-glanz Synthseal - Does what is says on the tin - Its hard to describe just how easy this is to use and it certainly adds a glow to the paintwork whilst offering good water behaviour and decent enough durability. 7/10
Auto-glanz Aura - I received a sample pot of this when I placed an order. I love the scent and so was looking forward to using it. However I just wasn't that impressed, it spread ok and removed ok whilst leaving a decent enough finish, Synthseal for me is a much better offering from auto-glanz. 6/10
Blackfire Midnight Sun - A good honest wax, easy to apply leaves a nice enough finish and at a decent price point. I feel like I would benefit from investing in the whole blackfire system to get the best out of it as it just didn't wow me. 7/10
Bouncers Capture The Rapture - Very easy to use reminds me a lot of Illusion but for me leaves a better finish at a better price point 8/10
Bouncers Check The Fleck - One of my favourite waxes, ease of use is incredible and the clarity and metallic fleck it gives to the paint is unreal. For me the best bouncers wax I've used as the finish is perfect for my metallic paint. However I often use this in winter as well, I've found the water behaviour to be impressive and durability approx 2 months. 9/10
Bouncers Sherbet Fizz - Lovely Sherbet scent and very smooth soft wax which seems to spread forever. Leaves a nice enough finish not quite up to show wax standard and durability wasn't massively impressive. However that's not to say this isn't a great wax and I still really like this as it's just a pleasure to use. 8/10
Chemical Guys Jet Seal - Very easy to apply but that's where the positives end for me. Didn't last very long and water behaviour was poor at best. 3/10
Chemical Guys Petes 53 - Stupidly easy to use and leaves an incredible finish can't knock it for the price point as long as you don't expect it to last more than a month. 8/10
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet - Never got on with this wax and stopped me from buying any more dodo waxes. Found application and removal more difficult than any other wax I've ever used and the finish wasn't up to what I was expecting. 4/10
Mitchell and King Show Car Winter - I was expecting a lot more from this wax, applied ok and buffed off ok. The finish was decent enough but did nothing to wow me and durability wasn't particularly impressive either. 6/10
Swissvax Onyx - Very nice summer wax, picked up a 50ml pot and can't complain for the price. Finish is very warm and water behaviour is very impressive for the short time it lasts. 8/10
Swissvax Mirage - For me this is just a slight step up from Onyx and gives a better finish and better water behaviour with a bit of added durability. However I'm not sure it justifies the price increase. 7.5/10
Obsession Wax Ariana - Seemed to give my car a much deeper look, I wouldn't say a wet gloss but definitely darkened the paint a lot. This wax just feels special to use, spreads easily enough and water behaviour after is much better than I expected. 8.5/10
Obsession Wax Dynasty - Ridiculously easy to use, possibly the easiest wax I've ever used spreads for miles. Sheeting is great and durability is good lasted me 3 months combined with a show wax finish this is a winner for me. 9/10
Obsession Wax Icon - My go to winter wax. The sheeting and beading is the best of any wax I've ever used, application and removal is effortless, for me the most impressive obsession wax I've used. 9.5/10
Obsession Wax Zeal - For the price you really can't knock this wax 200ml glass jar at the price point as well as being effortless to use and leaving a nice finish. 7.5/10


----------



## BradleeBennett

Continued:
OCD Nebula - Ordered this wax wanting to see what all the fuss was about. The finish was certainly up there but the removal of this wax wasn't what I expected from a show wax. For me it was a strange one as application was effortless, I tried with many different cure times and different temperatures etc but just couldn't find the sweet spot, perhaps a bit of user error here but for me I prefer other show waxes. 7/10
OCD Alien 51 - Very easy to use leaving a nice warm glow but the finish didn't wow me however it's more of an all rounder so didn't expect it to be up there with the show waxes I've used i'd reach for it over Nebula simply for the ease of use. Overall a nice all rounder but doesn't get me reaching for it too often 7.5/10
OCD Halloween Wax - OCD hit the sweet spot with this wax, the finish of Nebula with the ease of use of alien 51, an all around great wax. Also one of the best presented pots of wax I've ever used. 9/10
ODK Glamour - My favourite scent of any wax I own. The finish is one of the only waxes that made me stand back and say that made a real difference. My go to summer wax, effortless application and removal whilst the wax is on the harder side. 9.5/10
ODK Momentum - Picked this up in march madness last year as I was in need of some protection for my wheels. I was only expecting this to last a couple of months at most but to my surprise it was almost 6 months before the beading finally dropped off, I was so impressed I haven't bought another product to seal my wheels since. 8/10
ODK Waxstock 2017 - Picked this up at waxstock last year only got round to using it recently and now I wish I used it earlier. The scent of the wax is orange and lemon and is extremely strong. The wax itself loads up beautifully on the applicator and spreads forever. Removal is effortless and the finish is up there with the best I've used. 8.5/10
Optimum Opti-Seal - Easy to apply and a little goes an extremely long way. I liked the versatility of this product but the water behaviour and durability was a massive let down. 5/10
Wax Planet Shield of Dreams - The beading and durability is impressive from this wax but application and removal wasn't the easiest. It's lasted over 3 months on my car and water behaviour was impressive during this time. If only application and removal was just that bit better this could have been a truly wonderful wax. 7/10
Wowo's Contact 121 - I bought this for this winter expecting incredible beading and I wasn't disappointed. Beading was even better than ceramic waxes I've used and application and removal was so easy. Finish was more glassy however in winter I'm just looking for protection and water behaviour and for me this wax hits the spot. Very impressed with my first Wowo's wax. 9/10
Wowo's Crystal Sealant - For the price the protection it offers is incredible, beading and sheeting are wonderful as is durability. My problem lies in application, I found a wet car much easier to apply to and this is how I got the best out of the product. On a dry car it seemed extremely difficult to buff off, whether I buffed instantly or let it cure as per the recommendation on the bottle. 8/10


----------



## Andyblue

@bradleebennett - that's a fantastic write up / summery of the wax / sealants you've used and some great tips / short explanations ...

I've not tried any bouncers wax, but certainly going to consider one now, as with the AG synth seal - was wondering what this was like compared to others as fancy trying it - did you apply by hand ?

Cheers


----------



## BradleeBennett

Andyblue said:


> @bradleebennett - that's a fantastic write up / summery of the wax / sealants you've used and some great tips / short explanations ...
> 
> I've not tried any bouncers wax, but certainly going to consider one now, as with the AG synth seal - was wondering what this was like compared to others as fancy trying it - did you apply by hand ?
> 
> Cheers


Bouncers waxes are some of my favourite waxes along with obsession wax, they're just so easy to use! Synth seal I used by hand and machine, it applied easily by both but for me I didn't see any benefit of using it by machine as the product spreads so thin by hand. I was shocked that I could be so impressed by a liquid product as I'm more of a paste wax man :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

BradleeBennett said:


> One of my favourite threads, thought I'd add my thoughts:
> Auto Finesse Illusion - Easy to apply, even easier to buff off. The finish was good, beading was very good for a show wax as was the durability. I just felt the finish wasn't up to the standard of other show waxes I've used. 7.5/10
> Auto Finesse Fusion - A very easy to spread wax with gave a glass like finish. The finish is more of a Sealant glassy look. I'm just not particularly a fan of this look. 7/10
> Auto-glanz Synthseal - Does what is says on the tin - Its hard to describe just how easy this is to use and it certainly adds a glow to the paintwork whilst offering good water behaviour and decent enough durability. 7/10
> Auto-glanz Aura - I received a sample pot of this when I placed an order. I love the scent and so was looking forward to using it. However I just wasn't that impressed, it spread ok and removed ok whilst leaving a decent enough finish, Synthseal for me is a much better offering from auto-glanz. 6/10
> Blackfire Midnight Sun - A good honest wax, easy to apply leaves a nice enough finish and at a decent price point. I feel like I would benefit from investing in the whole blackfire system to get the best out of it as it just didn't wow me. 7/10
> Bouncers Capture The Rapture - Very easy to use reminds me a lot of Illusion but for me leaves a better finish at a better price point 8/10
> Bouncers Check The Fleck - One of my favourite waxes, ease of use is incredible and the clarity and metallic fleck it gives to the paint is unreal. For me the best bouncers wax I've used as the finish is perfect for my metallic paint. However I often use this in winter as well, I've found the water behaviour to be impressive and durability approx 2 months. 9/10
> Bouncers Sherbet Fizz - Lovely Sherbet scent and very smooth soft wax which seems to spread forever. Leaves a nice enough finish not quite up to show wax standard and durability wasn't massively impressive. However that's not to say this isn't a great wax and I still really like this as it's just a pleasure to use. 8/10
> Chemical Guys Jet Seal - Very easy to apply but that's where the positives end for me. Didn't last very long and water behaviour was poor at best. 3/10
> Chemical Guys Petes 53 - Stupidly easy to use and leaves an incredible finish can't knock it for the price point as long as you don't expect it to last more than a month. 8/10
> Dodo Juice Blue Velvet - Never got on with this wax and stopped me from buying any more dodo waxes. Found application and removal more difficult than any other wax I've ever used and the finish wasn't up to what I was expecting. 4/10
> Mitchell and King Show Car Winter - I was expecting a lot more from this wax, applied ok and buffed off ok. The finish was decent enough but did nothing to wow me and durability wasn't particularly impressive either. 6/10
> Swissvax Onyx - Very nice summer wax, picked up a 50ml pot and can't complain for the price. Finish is very warm and water behaviour is very impressive for the short time it lasts. 8/10
> Swissvax Mirage - For me this is just a slight step up from Onyx and gives a better finish and better water behaviour with a bit of added durability. However I'm not sure it justifies the price increase. 7.5/10
> Obsession Wax Ariana - Seemed to give my car a much deeper look, I wouldn't say a wet gloss but definitely darkened the paint a lot. This wax just feels special to use, spreads easily enough and water behaviour after is much better than I expected. 8.5/10
> Obsession Wax Dynasty - Ridiculously easy to use, possibly the easiest wax I've ever used spreads for miles. Sheeting is great and durability is good lasted me 3 months combined with a show wax finish this is a winner for me. 9/10
> Obsession Wax Icon - My go to winter wax. The sheeting and beading is the best of any wax I've ever used, application and removal is effortless, for me the most impressive obsession wax I've used. 9.5/10
> Obsession Wax Zeal - For the price you really can't knock this wax 200ml glass jar at the price point as well as being effortless to use and leaving a nice finish. 7.5/10


Great write up buddy. Good to see I'm not the only one who struggled with Nebula too! We have some similar scores across the board, so that's good to know.
What's next on your list to try out of interest? I have a few more that I need to review once the weather picks up a bit - Wax Tub 141, RaceGlaze 42 (initial impressions of this are VERY good), Bouncers Fortify and ODK Sterling.
I've also got a custom wax coming from OW, but obviously that will score a 10/10 as it's exactly what I want in a wax


----------



## BradleeBennett

Leebo310 said:


> Great write up buddy. Good to see I'm not the only one who struggled with Nebula too! We have some similar scores across the board, so that's good to know.
> What's next on your list to try out of interest? I have a few more that I need to review once the weather picks up a bit - Wax Tub 141, RaceGlaze 42 (initial impressions of this are VERY good), Bouncers Fortify and ODK Sterling.
> I've also got a custom wax coming from OW, but obviously that will score a 10/10 as it's exactly what I want in a wax


I've just received delivery of mitchell and king Bavaria sealant, and am about to order bilt hamber dsw. I'm looking for something a bit longer lasting at the moment and will be applying both to my bonnet to see how they last over the next few months


----------



## matt525d

Carpro Cquartz U.K., can be a bit a grabby on levelling, but as a stand alone ceramic it’s better than its rivals and doesn’t need a topper like other coatings around

Tac Moonlight has to be one of my favs. It’s epic, I use it for topping ceramic coatings as a maintenance as it will fill and help repair them but as will out last things like reload, Gyeon Cure with ease
Application is dead easy, but like applying ceramics. Make sure you buff lager than the area you’ve applied. Very very forgiving as well

Carpro Gliss, as easy to apply as a wax, water behaviour is insane. Offers phenomenal protection, durability I don’t know as it’s only been on a few mnths but still beading like it did from day one

Carpro hydrophobic foam, couldn’t get anymore easier to apply. Really stands up against harsh conditions and for topping up LSP. You’ll struggle to beat it 

Fireball easycoat, fireball have nailed this. I’ve tried many many other which fall into the same catagory but none come close. As a spray and rinse sealant, it’s knocks the socks off anything else.


----------



## Andyblue

BradleeBennett said:


> Bouncers waxes are some of my favourite waxes along with obsession wax, they're just so easy to use! Synth seal I used by hand and machine, it applied easily by both but for me I didn't see any benefit of using it by machine as the product spreads so thin by hand. I was shocked that I could be so impressed by a liquid product as I'm more of a paste wax man :thumb:


Cheers mate, sorry, thought I'd replied...

Thanks for the information 

A few other bits on the list to try out now ...


----------



## Andyblue

BradleeBennett said:


> I've just received delivery of mitchell and king Bavaria sealant, and am about to order bilt hamber dsw. I'm looking for something a bit longer lasting at the moment and will be applying both to my bonnet to see how they last over the next few months


I got some BH DSW for Christmas - very impressed with it, easy to apply and remove (even in the rain. !) and gave a very nice gloss / glass finish and still beading / looking extremely well


----------



## Kyle_241

Angelwax Enigma - bought sample pot of this finally got around to using it.
I’ve read a lot about this wax and preparation is key so I gave the car full decontamination and stripped paint of any oil or residue to aid with the bonding, I’ve then applied ti-22 to all the panels and buffed off before I apply enigma which was suggested from angelwax.

The wax is blue in colour and scent is gorgeous smells of marshmallows which is a great start and flawlessly poured as is all of the waxes they pour.
The wax was very easy to load on to the applicator and it spreads really well, I’ve applied it one panel at time, being a fairly overcast day and rather cold it took roughly 10 minutes to cure fully and was clear to see when this was, upon removal I’ve used a 350gsm microfibre with light pressure and it came off very easy no effort required. Once all Car was done I had look on how much wax I’ve used and I’ve barely touched it no more than 5ml used. I’ve then left it overnight to fully cure and the results were superb dripping wet paint,very glossy finish with sharp reflections, slightly muted flake pop but nothing major.
Quick water test showed amazing beading and sheeting the best I’ve ever seen from a wax, the Ceramic ingredient they use in this wax certainly plays a major part in it. After all weather we’ve had lately with snow,salt and rain the wax is holding up really well, not had time or weather to wash the car, when it rains it practically cleans the car for me, seriously good cleaning ability.

Overall I would give this wax 9.5/10, the best wax I’ve ever used I would recommend anyone to give this wax a try, don’t know what your missing.
I know it £45 for 30ml or £180 for 250ml which is expensive, but don’t be put off by this, I’ve read in PVD magazine that the ceramic their using cost roughly £1000 upwards for 1 litre, it a serious ceramic not a cheap rip-off that some manufacturers use just to label their wax as containing ceramic.

Ive gone ahead and bought a full jar after using my sample. :thumb:
(Sorry for long write up thanks for reading my review)

Kyle


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Kyle_241 said:


> Angelwax Enigma - bought sample pot of this finally got around to using it.
> I've read a lot about this wax and preparation is key so I gave the car full decontamination and stripped paint of any oil or residue to aid with the bonding, I've then applied ti-22 to all the panels and buffed off before I apply enigma which was suggested from angelwax.
> 
> The wax is blue in colour and scent is gorgeous smells of marshmallows which is a great start and flawlessly poured as is all of the waxes they pour.
> The wax was very easy to load on to the applicator and it spreads really well, I've applied it one panel at time, being a fairly overcast day and rather cold it took roughly 10 minutes to cure fully and was clear to see when this was, upon removal I've used a 350gsm microfibre with light pressure and it came off very easy no effort required. Once all Car was done I had look on how much wax I've used and I've barely touched it no more than 5ml used. I've then left it overnight to fully cure and the results were superb dripping wet paint,very glossy finish with sharp reflections, slightly muted flake pop but nothing major.
> Quick water test showed amazing beading and sheeting the best I've ever seen from a wax, the Ceramic ingredient they use in this wax certainly plays a major part in it. After all weather we've had lately with snow,salt and rain the wax is holding up really well, not had time or weather to wash the car, when it rains it practically cleans the car for me, seriously good cleaning ability.
> 
> Overall I would give this wax 9.5/10, the best wax I've ever used I would recommend anyone to give this wax a try, don't know what your missing.
> I know it £45 for 30ml or £180 for 250ml which is expensive, but don't be put off by this, I've read in PVD magazine that the ceramic their using cost roughly £1000 upwards for 1 litre, it a serious ceramic not a cheap rip-off that some manufacturers use just to label their wax as containing ceramic.
> 
> Ive gone ahead and bought a full jar after using my sample. :thumb:
> (Sorry for long write up thanks for reading my review)
> 
> Kyle


Love that review mate :thumb: Keep looking at this but can't justify prjce


----------



## Kyle_241

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Love that review mate :thumb: Keep looking at this but can't justify prjce


Thanks Alex, I could send you my sample pot if you want to try it, I've bought full size pot now.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Kyle_241 said:


> Thanks Alex, I could send you my sample pot if you want to try it, I've bought full size pot now.


 Mate thanks for offer.I might order a pot after reviews and johns video.I miss Wilco posting.Going to get the raceglaze hybrid blue too try too :argie: :thumb:
Thanks for the offer mate


----------



## Wilco

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Mate thanks for offer.I might order a pot after reviews and johns video.I miss Wilco posting.Going to get the raceglaze hybrid blue too try too :argie: :thumb:
> Thanks for the offer mate


Careful what you wish for


----------



## Wilco

I cant add to my original post any more as its too long now so I'll just add as I'm going along.

*Zymol Vintage* 7.5 Probably the only Zymol I feel a little let down by. Don't get me wrong its a fabulous wax but with its price being as such it isn't significantly better than those lower down in the range. It is lovely to use and looks good but I found performance dropped off much quicker than others considerably cheaper.

*Zymol Royale*8.5 I love this wax, its too easy to use, looks incredibly glossy on well prepped paint and beads and sheets like crazy. Other than the price I cant think of any negatives but its lost a mark due to its ridiculous price tag. You can buy a car for what this costs lol. I don't believe there is an easier to remove wax in production.

*Obsession Wax Divine* 8.5 Glossy as hell, easy on easy off. Good beading. What's not to like? Well to be frank the fragrance isn't one I'd choose so its lost half a mark.

*Obsession Wax Chroma*? Strange one this and I haven't used it as a stand alone wax and until I have I'm not going to mark it. I layered this over the top of a coat of divine as I wanted to see what application was like. Simply brilliant to use( nice chocolate fragrance) but over the top of Divine it looked incredible. I had planned to use it on just one panel but ended up doing the whole car with it as there was a noticeable difference with the panel I'd applied it to. If you're looking for a "candy gloss" finish these two combined are staggering. This will be my summer combo assuming I still have a car by then

*Detailing Kingdom Hydra Spray Wax* 8.5 Not usually one for spray waxes but fancied trying something different recently so bought this. It can be used as a stand alone but I use it as a topper on previously applied wax. Its very good. Glossy as hell, very quick to use and effortless to remove. It beads pretty well too. Not bsd levels but impressive none the less. I really like the packaging on it although that's kinda irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. Will be ideal for a quick summer refresh of wax though. Good value imo.


----------



## todds

Huge work on your part wilco.There are 94 waxes so far on the list that you have reviewed,that's some collection.Thanks again for your thorough,honest and inciteful reviews that are very helpful to all the members on DW.
Regards
todds
PS you deserve a wax named in your honour "Wilcos Wax"


----------



## Wilco

Cheers Todds. Not sure wilcos wax sounds right though lol. How about a charity wax called knowledge with proceeds to mental health charities!? All things considered that's not a bad idea actually lol. 

I don't still own most of the ones I've reviewed, I've probably 20 or 30 from the ones on that list.


----------



## Kyle_241

Lovely reviews of recent waxes, I’ve bought divine and chroma with same intentions as you’ve done, thought it would be great with metallic grey, even better you’ve rated it yourself :thumb:

Love the idea of knowledge wax, wonder if Jay or Tony would get onboard  

Top bloke Wilco as previously stated, keep it up :thumb:

Kyle


----------



## Wilco

I'll speak to jay when he gets back from holiday. Devine and chroma will look epic on grey.


----------



## Kyle_241

I be sure to leave some reviews and pictures when I get around too it myself, looking at giving my paint a light correction before hand, Can’t wait for summer now hopefully get some decent sun this year :lol:


Jay does make some great waxes, hopefully he jumps onboard after he catches up with the Easter sales.


----------



## Wilco

Decent sun? It was snowing in Rochdale earlier lmao.


----------



## todds

Wilco said:


> Cheers Todds. Not sure wilcos wax sounds right though lol. How about a charity wax called knowledge with proceeds to mental health charities!? All things considered that's not a bad idea actually lol.
> 
> I don't still own most of the ones I've reviewed, I've probably 20 or 30 from the ones on that list.


Great idea i would buy a pot as it is for a good cause
regards
todds


----------



## Wilco

*Angelwax Enigma* 8 I had a strange experience with this wax. I'd been looking forward to using it for a while. As an overall experience it was positive, spreads pretty well and comes off reasonably well but does make you feel it's leaving protection behind. It beads very well but it seems to hold on to them too. Most waxes will sheet clear around 40+mph on my car, enigma held them up to 65mph. I did a thorough decon and cleanse prior to application so I know it wasn't poor prep affecting it. It does look good though and I'll no doubt use it in the future.

* Autoglym UHD wax* 9 What a lovely package. Very well presented, my only gripe would be does it really need to be in such a big box when we're supposed to be cutting down on packaging? The wax applicator is brilliant too and MUST be put for sale individualy. On to the wax. Very similar to Pete's 53 in appearance and fragrance. Spreads just as well but had a considerably longer cure time. Removal is effortless. No resediue or second buff needed. The finish which is always subjective is more reflective than glossy imo but nonetheless is very nice. It's rained today and the beading and sheeting is excellent too. Very impressed with this wax from a none boutique brand. Well done Autoglym it's excellent but please make the applicators available singularly asap.

Edit to add its the threads 4th birthday and in those 4 years life has been traumatic to say the least.


----------



## Wilco

*in2detailing ceramic wax* 9 I thought I'd reviewed this before but I cant find it if I have. I used this again today for the first time in a while. I love how it applies and better still how it removes. For £20 I doubt there's a better wax imo. It's similar to DSW in appearance and consistency but slightly nicer to use. The beading is brilliant too. A cracking wax for its price.


----------



## Kyle_241

Thread Bump

Love reading this thread when I want to refresh on lsp information :thumb:
Great effort by everyone and enjoy people’s opinions.

Kyle


----------



## Dazednconfused

Kyle_241 said:


> Thread Bump
> 
> Love reading this thread when I want to refresh on lsp information :thumb:
> Great effort by everyone and enjoy people's opinions.
> 
> Kyle


Totally agree, awesome thread :thumb:
A thread I'll be hoping to contribute to over the summer - got a load of panel pots to try out


----------



## Lexus-is250

Not sure if it's been mentioned as the thread is huge. 

Wowo's crystal sealant - tried it on mine a few weeks back and it's very good. It's the first time I've properly seen the flake on my car ( it's silver ). Water just runs straight off it but you do have to be careful with it as it flashes quite quickly 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_241

Another Bump for this fantastic thread :thumb:

Needs to be put at front of page permanently :thumb:

Kyle


----------



## Wilco

So here we go again lol

*Detailed Online PTFE Glaze* 8 Not actually an LSP as such but its water repellency for a glaze leads me to believe you could use it as such if you really wanted to. Apply very thinly and remove after a couple of minutes. It gives a sharp reflective finish that's a perfect base to wax over. Application is key here, less is more and down to my heavy handedness on first use I didn't like it. I like it a lot now I know how to use it correctly.

*Detailed Online Surreal Ceramic Wax* 9 Fruit scented (I get mango mainly) and very oily its goes on and off effortlessly. Apply sparingly to a full car and leave for around 15 minutes to cure. No smears, no residue issues or second buff required. The anticipated lifespan makes me nervous due to just how easy it is to use but time will tell on that front. Highly recommended.

*Tac Quartz Sparkle Plus* 9 An absolute beast of a coating with 90% silica content. Its considerably thicker than most ceramics I've used but still not daunting if you take your time and are very thorough on removal. Missed residue will not be coming off without machine polishing though. The finish is exceptionally rich for a coating almost wax like in that aspect. A deeply impressive product. Just a shame my car went a couple of months after I'd used it as it looked fantastic.


----------



## DetailedOnline

Wow, what a brilliant thread and great idea. I've just spent the best part of an hour reading through from the start. Some seriously good wax collections and some amazing detail in the write ups.


----------



## Leebo310

DetailedOnline said:


> Wow, what a brilliant thread and great idea. I've just spent the best part of an hour reading through from the start. Some seriously good wax collections and some amazing detail in the write ups.


Only an hour?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Leebo310 said:


> Only an hour?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Typical Yorkshireman, doesn't waste owt especially time lol


----------



## MBRuss

So, Wilco, what is your favourite LSP to date then? And what's the wettest/glossiest/best looking wax or LSP you've used?


----------



## Wilco

Favourite is probably the high end zymols. Sadly their price brings them down but as overall products it's those. 

Wettest look would probably be Vic's concourse but layered. One coat doesn't give you the gloss you expected, two coats plus makes a world of difference. It's more like a finishing glaze than a true wax IMO.

There's loads that I rate as you've seen but those are stand outs to those questions.


----------



## MBRuss

Wilco said:


> Favourite is probably the high end zymols. Sadly their price brings them down but as overall products it's those.
> 
> Wettest look would probably be Vic's concourse but layered. One coat doesn't give you the gloss you expected, two coats plus makes a world of difference. It's more like a finishing glaze than a true wax IMO.
> 
> There's loads that I rate as you've seen but those are stand outs to those questions.


Cool, thanks. Yeah, the scores only tell one story. As you say, you have your favourites even among ones with the same ratings.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Price can have a large bearing tbh. As said the zymol range can get ridiculously expensive but they're exceptionally easy to use and look and last great. 
I guess the hard bits finding the best product for you in a price you're comfortable to pay. That said everything is subjective anyway, I've had the same wax give different results on different cars. Reviews are useful, personal experience is priceless though.


----------



## MBRuss

True, but without a place you can go and try out all these different waxes you instead have to rely on the opinions of others (or buy them all).

I'm starting with the former, but quickly approaching the latter!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

MBRuss said:


> True, but without a place you can go and try out all these different waxes you instead have to rely on the opinions of others (or buy them all).
> 
> I'm starting with the former, but quickly approaching the latter!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Welcome to my world :lol:


----------



## MBRuss

That's why I asked. You seem to have plenty of experience of LSP's, so if anyone can pick a good one, it'd be you!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Thank you, I've gone through sufficient to know what I like and how it's to perform.


----------



## MBRuss

I think I just like buying them and having a shelf full of funky looking pots. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

See that's where you're going wrong, you need a dedicated wax fridge too. Lol


----------



## MBRuss

Wilco said:


> See that's where you're going wrong, you need a dedicated wax fridge too. Lol


I've just been researching that - not sure if I should be worried about the current cold temps. I store mine in a metal cupboard in the garage...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

*Artdeshine Graphene Crystal Wax* ? I'm not rating this yet until I've seen how it performs. In our circles "game changer" ""new technology" "easiest product to use" are terms that are banded about often. Seemingly in this case its justified though. This is a completely clear unscented wax with only a minimal chemical fragrance. Consistency of which is more akin to thick jelly than the traditional waxes we normally use.

Reading the blurb on in2detailings website gives only the merest hint of the experience to follow. The jar is only 50ml with a second seal under the screw top, I worried this wouldn't last that long. I've put a single coat on my V70 today and would estimate I've used 1-2ml!!

I dabbed the top of the wax with a new applicator and this was sufficient to coat three panels. This is the true definition of a wax that spreads for miles. It cures in 15 minutes and removal consists of skimming a mf gently to remove the product. Its so easy its ridiculous and the finish its left is absolutely immense. As I said earlier I'm not rating it until I see how it performs but for the sheer experience of trying something completely new it was worth every penny.:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

Wilco said:


> *Artdeshine Graphene Crystal Wax* ? I'm not rating this yet until I've seen how it performs. In our circles "game changer" ""new technology" "easiest product to use" are terms that are banded about often. Seemingly in this case its justified though. This is a completely clear unscented wax with only a minimal chemical fragrance. Consistency of which is more akin to thick jelly than the traditional waxes we normally use.
> 
> Reading the blurb on in2detailings website gives only the merest hint of the experience to follow. The jar is only 50ml with a second seal under the screw top, I worried this wouldn't last that long. I've put a single coat on my V70 today and would estimate I've used 1-2ml!!
> 
> I dabbed the top of the wax with a new applicator and this was sufficient to coat three panels. This is the true definition of a wax that spreads for miles. It cures in 15 minutes and removal consists of skimming a mf gently to remove the product. Its so easy its ridiculous and the finish its left is absolutely immense. As I said earlier I'm not rating it until I see how it performs but for the sheer experience of trying something completely new it was worth every penny.:thumb:


Any beading yet? And more importantly, any pics?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

MBRuss said:


> Any beading yet? And more importantly, any pics?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I only applied it earlier today, in fact from ordering from in2detailing to being on my car took less than 24 hours. Now thats impressive. (Thanks Imran)

Looks like rain tomorrow though so lets see what happens then.


----------



## MBRuss

Wilco said:


> I only applied it earlier today, in fact from ordering from in2detailing to being on my car took less than 24 hours. Now thats impressive. (Thanks Imran)
> 
> Looks like rain tomorrow though so lets see what happens then.


Yes, follow up with some pics and impressions. Could be another order going Imran's way!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Balls, couldn't wait! Ordered, plus some Bouncers CTR at the same time.

You're a bad influence Wilco!


----------



## Wilco

Lol I've been called a lot worse. 

CTR is a really good wax too, very oily with a great wet look.


----------



## MBRuss

Wilco said:


> Lol I've been called a lot worse.
> 
> CTR is a really good wax too, very oily with a great wet look.


Well I had it in my Amazon basket at £35 and then saw it on there cheaper (plus DW discount) so thought "eh, why not?!"

Since I last washed my car a couple of weeks ago I've bought countless waxes. I think I have a problem!

I'm legit looking at the Zymol holiday packs now. Shame Glasur isn't in either of them.

I was wondering how people were using Atlantique when it's £1200 a pot. I thought you were all nuts spending that much, then realised you can get it much cheaper in the holiday pack. (Why would anyone ever buy the full size pot?!)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Indeed, tbh the zymol sampler kits are good value all things considered. I've got numbers two and three. As you say I could never warrant buying full sized jars though.


----------



## MBRuss

What's in the third one then? CYC don't seem to have that one. Kit 1 isn't as good in terms of value, but gives you the chance to try 3 Zymol waxes for under £100.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

http://www.zymol.com/samplerkit.aspx


----------



## MBRuss

Ouch. The third one ain't cheap, huh?! (And yes, I understand that it still represents astonishing value vs full size pots.)

Tempted by the 2nd one though, maybe even the first. Shame that none contain Glasur though.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Well Imran doesn't hang about, does he? Ordered yesterday and it arrived at 8am this morning!























Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

MBRuss said:


> Well Imran doesn't hang about, does he? Ordered yesterday and it arrived at 8am this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


We need updates on the graphene wax and lots of photo's! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Brian1612 said:


> We need updates on the graphene wax and lots of photo's!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'll leave that to Wilco for now, as I'm not sure if I'll be able to get out there this weekend, and even then I'm not sure that I'll use this on my current DD. Maybe the wife's Focus will get a coat.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Hey Wilco, how did you find the Crystal Graphene Wax got on with the rain?

Any pics?


----------



## Wilco

Shifted it well. It sheets really well but the beading is a little large for my tastes. I'm planning on a machine polish on my mother's car this week and applying graphene on that afterwards, it'll give me a true idea of its performance as the prep prior to applying on mine wasn't ideal. I'll update in due course.


----------



## MBRuss

Wilco said:


> Shifted it well. It sheets really well but the beading is a little large for my tastes. I'm planning on a machine polish on my mother's car this week and applying graphene on that afterwards, it'll give me a true idea of its performance as the prep prior to applying on mine wasn't ideal. I'll update in due course.


Great stuff. Get us a beading shot if you can 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kreissieg

Stinus said:


> * Collinite 476S - 7/10*
> Cheap, durable wax. Doesn't add much in the looks department, but beads well.
> 
> *Dodo Juice Black Widow - 9,5/10*
> An easy to use hybrid wax, with a nice gloss & beading.
> The scent isn't great, but this has quickly become one of my favourite waxes.
> 
> *Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Nano - 7/10*
> A very hard wax, which made it difficult to apply.
> Nice gloss, sharp reflections & durable - but a little pricey.
> 
> *Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax - 6,5/10*
> Easy to use with a nice gloss, average on price and beading but good durability.
> 
> *Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax - 8/10*
> Every time this spray wax manages to impress me: doesn't stain in the sun or on trim, just spray and wipe for an instant shine & water repellency (durability is of course shorter than a 'real' wax).
> I even use this for the interior...
> 
> *Obsession Wax Evolution - 9/10*
> This wax is easier to spread than butter and gives an immense gloss. Sheeting/beading is also good, the only trade-off here is durability, unless you compare it to show waxes (which you should).
> 
> *Obsession Wax Arethusa - 9,5*
> A custom creation based on _Evolution_, with extra hydrophobic properties and better durability.
> 
> *Obsession Wax Phantom - 9,5/10*
> Easiest carnauba wax I've worked with, superb finish, good beading and durability.
> Smells like mango (lovely!) and can be customized.
> 
> *Obsession Wax Phaenna - 8/10*
> A show wax that really brings out the flake pop and seems to add more depth & gloss.
> Durability is of course limited, but beading & sheeting are good.
> 
> *Obsession Wax Dynasty - 10/10*
> Easier to apply than other SiO2 waxes, ultra water repellent and not as "cold" looking as some other nano products.
> 
> *Soft99 Authentic Premium - 7,5/10*
> Great finish, good beading and average durability, not expensive, but not the easiest wax to spread.
> 
> *Soft99 Kiwami White - 7/10*
> Cheap, great initial beading with a transparent gloss finish and goodish durability.
> 
> *Sonax Polymer Netshield - 8,5/10*
> Easy to use (spray on, buff off), incredible water beading and quite durable.
> Certainly not expensive either, but you have to like the more 'glassy' look.
> 
> *Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer - 8/10*
> The same insane beading as _Polymer Netshield_, but in the form of a quick detailer.
> Durability is a bit less, but you could certainly use this as a spray wax.
> 
> *Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard - 6/10*
> On it's own, durability and looks failed to impress me.
> *Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard + Nano Glaze - 8/10*
> Combined with their Nano Glaze, though, it has good looks (glossy) and better durability.


On comparing DD Black widow and OW Phantom, which is your favorite in terms of brightness and better finish?

I have phantom but I have wanted to try Black widow for a long time.

Thank you.


----------



## Wilco

*Bouncers Satsuma Rock*9.5 Brilliant wax. Cures very quickly so a panel and remove, which if I'm honest is my favourite method. Its very reflective on dark colours and hates water. If I could stop fiddling with the lsp on the car long enough to do an endurance test this could be the perfect wax.

*Turtle wax Hybrid Dry & Shine Wax *8 Another spray and power wash off creation. It works, simple as that, the price is decent as is availability with Halfords half a mile away. Decent product that I'll use more during winter.

*Turtle wax Hybrid Sealant Wax*7 Bought after reading the hype on here. Used both as a topper and as a stand alone. As a topper it isn't as beady as BSD which I was a little disappointed in. As a stand alone its a doddle to use and does leave a nice finish that sheets pretty well. Its a decent price for what it is although its seemingly going up already.


----------



## sm81

Wilco said:


> *Bouncers Satsuma Rock*9.5 Brilliant wax. Cures very quickly so a panel and remove, which if I'm honest is my favourite method. Its very reflective on dark colours and hates water. If I could stop fiddling with the lsp on the car long enough to do an endurance test this could be the perfect wax.


Agree 100%. Have a look my instagram page. There is black Ford mondeo and opel Insignia where I have used it.


----------



## sm81

Goodylax said:


> *BOUNCER'S Satsuma Rock- 8.5/10*. Very soft, spread very nicely. I remember fearing removal, but it really was not bad at all. I put this on the wife's black SUV for the winter and was going to test durability. That was November, and I still haven't washed it yet. long story, but I was very impressed initially. Held up very nicely visually for the first 8 weeks!


How long it lasted?


----------



## Wilco

*Car Chem Sapphire*8. Sio2 infused offering from one of the UKs premier manufacturers. Having criticised previous waxes from carchem for their uninspiring packaging the recent overhaul of the range is much better imo. Sapphire is very easy to use, it spreads nicely and its easy to get a thin coat on. Removal while offering a little resistance is simple enough with a short pile mf. Beading is good if a little on the large side but on bare paint it does seem to last well. The only real negative for me is its scent. Aftershaves should be used for their purpose and not in car waxes in my opinion. 
Overall an above average product but the jar is smaller than other at a similar price point.

*Soft 99 Fusso Dark*9. Another of the famous lsps that I've never really fancied trying for whatever reason. I'm shopping in differing price ranges these days so it seemed foolish not to try Fusso when its praised across the board. I'd done my research that said I may encounter removal issues but to expect epic longevity and performance.
Simply put it really is a fantastic product. I used the supplied sponge to apply the wax and removal 10 minutes later was effortless. Its not the glossiest lsp on the planet but that's not its real purpose, its sufficient to be happy with the appearance but fussos strength is in its protection. For a winter "wax" you cant go wrong with this, ive no doubt it would last the harshest of winters with minimal effort.

*Soft 99 Waterblock Dark*9. After the success with fusso I was intrigued to try other Soft99 products. After plenty of reading I decided upon waterblock. It claims to bead even better than fusso which tbh I found hard to believe. Its performace is very similar tbh, maybe the beads are a little tighter but there's really not much in it. There is a noticeable increase in gloss levels though and using it is a slightly nicer experience. Again I used the supplied sponge to apply. Waterblock spreads and spreads so be careful not to over apply. On removal it feels richer, almost soft to the touch and as with fusso without much effort. Another brilliant product and to be honest I fell a bit stupid for not trying the Soft99 range sooner. At their price point there cant be much better value out there.


----------



## Leebo310

Wilco said:


> *Car Chem Sapphire*8. Sio2 infused offering from one of the UKs premier manufacturers. Having criticised previous waxes from carchem for their uninspiring packaging the recent overhaul of the range is much better imo. Sapphire is very easy to use, it spreads nicely and its easy to get a thin coat on. Removal while offering a little resistance is simple enough with a short pile mf. Beading is good if a little on the large side but on bare paint it does seem to last well. The only real negative for me is its scent. Aftershaves should be used for their purpose and not in car waxes in my opinion.
> 
> Overall an above average product but the jar is smaller than other at a similar price point.
> 
> *Soft 99 Fusso Dark*9. Another of the famous lsps that I've never really fancied trying for whatever reason. I'm shopping in differing price ranges these days so it seemed foolish not to try Fusso when its praised across the board. I'd done my research that said I may encounter removal issues but to expect epic longevity and performance.
> 
> Simply put it really is a fantastic product. I used the supplied sponge to apply the wax and removal 10 minutes later was effortless. Its not the glossiest lsp on the planet but that's not its real purpose, its sufficient to be happy with the appearance but fussos strength is in its protection. For a winter "wax" you cant go wrong with this, ive no doubt it would last the harshest of winters with minimal effort.
> 
> *Soft 99 Waterblock Dark*9. After the success with fusso I was intrigued to try other Soft99 products. After plenty of reading I decided upon waterblock. It claims to bead even better than fusso which tbh I found hard to believe. Its performace is very similar tbh, maybe the beads are a little tighter but there's really not much in it. There is a noticeable increase in gloss levels though and using it is a slightly nicer experience. Again I used the supplied sponge to apply. Waterblock spreads and spreads so be careful not to over apply. On removal it feels richer, almost soft to the touch and as with fusso without much effort. Another brilliant product and to be honest I fell a bit stupid for not trying the Soft99 range sooner. At their price point there cant be much better value out there.


Quality write up as always buddy  
Have you tried the Fusso F7 stuff out of interest? Apologies if I've missed it in the thread already...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

No not yet. I've no doubt over time I'll use plenty of their products though. The water block shampoo I reviewed earlier in the year will go over water block wax at some point though and I think the finish from that could be a bit special.


----------



## sm81

Leebo310 said:


> Quality write up as always buddy
> Have you tried the Fusso F7 stuff out of interest? Apologies if I've missed it in the thread already...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I have. What do you wan't to know?


----------



## Leebo310

sm81 said:


> I have. What do you wan't to know?


Cheers mate  What's the application and durability like? 
Also can you apply by machine? 
I'm struggling to find anywhere with any stock at the moment anyway.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

Leebo310 said:


> Cheers mate  What's the application and durability like?
> Also can you apply by machine?
> I'm struggling to find anywhere with any stock at the moment anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


http://pesukinnas.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=5530

It is good product and very easy to use. You only should be careful that you aren't applying too much because viscosity is like water.

I think that it should be possible to spread with DA.


----------



## NorthantsPete

Meguirs Cleaner wax - 5/10 - Cleans the paint a bit like SRP, not much protection, not much else to say, could be ok, but get the liquid as this one sucks dirt into the paste and causes scratching

Autoglym Super Resin Polish - 8/10 - One of those wow products that instantly give a shallow shine as if youve used wood polish. Protection so-so, i like to add a polymer after 

Meguirs NXT paste wax -8/10 High filling ability,, really glossy, more effort than spray waxes obviously but good to do in summer and top up with sprays. The NXT shampoo compliments this well by adding yet more protection each wash

Meguirs Ultimate spray wax - 7/10 SO glossy, buttery, great for Summer. Durability not really known as i had NXT underneath but last until next wash. Great detailer for dust etc. If in USA id have this to hand 24/7 - Xpress wax is the same stuff but bulk

Demon Shine 7/10 - Great as a drying aid on all surfaces, adds a plastic shine, dries car nice, gives some protection until next wash, underated and always on offer. Carplan trade valet is the same stuff bulk.

Carlack 68 AIO - 3/10 not really impressed with anything.

Fusso99 scratch wax - 1/10 Not impressed, told him it was fake - it wasnt, just ****. Not better than old turtle wax.

Meguirs Mirror Bright Paste wax 6/10 - really good at making the car look shiney like SRP but with added gloss and protection. Fills chips with white residue, not plastic safe, gets in cracks. Bit of a pain to remove, lots of dust.

Sonax BSD 9/10- my new favourite as its as if i used a polymer paste wax yet takes no time to apply. Prefer appling to wet panels. Now a sonax fan - has meant I dont bother wit pastes anymore, effort not worth it. Even after rain, or driving around car looks gloosy and the mud slips off

Turtle Wax Wax it wet - 5/10 not bad but used the whole tub in two goes. Prefer bulk demon shine.

Turtle Wax liquid wax for metallics - 3/10 Ok, goes on easy, a bit too thick, comes off with a usual buff, protection a week or two at best. Shiney whilst weather ok.

Simoniz Paste wax orginal - 2/10 B*stard to work with. Gave up. Im sure it's durable but this causes instant arthritis .

Armorall Shield - 8/10 The first to start this polymer craze when others pushed Carnuba, now comes in a spray. Even apply when its RAINING - Just rub on and buff as you go - easiest wax to apply that isnt a spray - Gloss is ok but mainly used for immense beading, everytime you wahs it's renewed. Sonax beats it due to value and gloss, but if Sonax didnt exist this would be my go-to for winte protection. Underated.


Pro-Kleen Rinseless wash - 7/10 not really an SRP but it is if you didnt wash the car  Smells amazing and leaves a nice carnuba protection - my volvo looked crazy glossy and the rain beaded off nice. Using it up as a rinse aid, which works great, but with sonax and others here doing a better job of longevity it has become redundant. Sprayed my mower and bbq with it. Sprayed mud on my car, next day it had come off overnight, so good cleaning ability. Good value and good as a UK detailer between washes, as other detailers arent really made for cleanign the car -and our cars get dirty quick with all this rain


----------



## gloss.lab

NorthantsPete said:


> Fusso99 scratch wax


Such thing does not exist.

There are Soft99 Fusso Coat 12 or Soft99 New Scratch Clear Wax


----------



## Radish293

Pound for pound, Ease of application, durability and gloss level Bilt Hamber Double speed wax is amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocks703

After reading the post I used CG Pete's 53 today, when you haven't used it for a while you forget how brilliant and nice this wax is to use and the gloss enhance is brilliant


----------



## Brian1612

SC Mist from Siramik... not cheap but wow, best spray sealant/ceramic topper/lite ceramic I've tried. Very economical, unbelievably slick & hydrophobicity looks impressive.
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Brian1612 said:


> SC Mist from Siramik... not cheap but wow, best spray sealant/ceramic topper/lite ceramic I've tried. Very economical, unbelievably slick & hydrophobicity looks impressive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Beads look nice. Interested to see how long it lasts. Think Jon featured it recently but a mixed review.

What others have you used out of interest? Think I've seen you review crystal sealant and cancoat?


----------



## atbalfour

In recent months I've become very selective with LSPs and they need to have durability, chemical resistance, add colour depth, have ridiculous water behaviour and self cleaning. 

I've narrowed this to 3 favourite products which I have different uses for 

- Polish Angel Cosmic - wax look with the ease of use and durability of a sealant. Not cheap but once you dip into the PA range it's hard to find anything to compete.

Colour appearance : 10/10
Slickness : 9/10
Water behaviour : 10/10
Durability : 7/10 
Chemical resistance : 7/10

- Kamikaze overcoat - will be a better all round product than Cosmic for some. Sharper reflections but on my metallic paint I prefer the warm depth above. 

Colour appearance : 9/10
Slickness : 9/10
Water behaviour : 9/10
Durability : 8/10 
Chemical resistance : 8/10

- Gyeon Cancoat - haven't used many lite ceramics but I struggle to see many outperform the overall package of Cancoat. I'm going to keep using this as a base for the dedicated spray toppers above which add a more eye catching gloss and extra slickness. 

Colour appearance : 8/10
Slickness : 8/10
Water behaviour : 9/10
Durability : 9/10 
Chemical resistance : 9/10

Used a tonne more but rarely finish them. Products owned include: BSD, Double Speed Wax, Auto Balm, Finis Wax, Collinite 476, c2v3, Exo v4, 6 different qds, Wetcoat.


----------



## Dazednconfused

Blown away by G3 Supergloss today.
Nice glossy and wet finish. No idea on durability or beading yet, but for sheer joy and ease of use I don’t really about durability.
I’ve never waxed a car in under 15 mins before. A quarter turn and I’d Waxed 2 doors. So, so easy to apply and buffed off after 10 and 20 mins. A joy to use.


----------



## Brian1612

Dazednconfused said:


> Blown away by G3 Supergloss today.
> Nice glossy and wet finish. No idea on durability or beading yet, but for sheer joy and ease of use I don't really about durability.
> I've never waxed a car in under 15 mins before. A quarter turn and I'd Waxed 2 doors. So, so easy to apply and buffed off after 10 and 20 mins. A joy to use.


It's a beader 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

I'll chip in here 

- AMMO skin: honestly pretty average in terms of hydrophobic properties, but for a sealent it gives fantastic gloss and is easy peasy to use. As it doesn't bead it's kind of hard to tell when it's tailing off but I reckon you get a good 4-6 months out if it. 7/10 

- AMMO Creme: ridiculously glossy, super easy to use and gives a fantastic rich gloss. More of a show wax. 9/10 

- Meguiars ULW: easy on easy off, rubbish durability and not that great beading. Pretty disappointed. 4/10 

- Fusso: ballache to put on and take off (especially with the supplied applicator) but man this stuff is tough as hell, awesome water behaviour but average gloss. Durability i found to be around 8 months on a daily driven vehicle. However that's where the next one comes in

- Kiwami: again not the pleasurable to put on and take off, Hazes up alot and can leave a bit of dusting. The gloss on this wax is ridiculous! For me the best sealent and wax combo on the market. A fantastic combo when teamed with fusso. Truly a competitor to a ceramic coating. Durability of kiwami is around 3 months ish. 

- Swissvax shield: was given this as a gift. Pretty average tbh goes on and comes off easy enough but for the money I would want it to make me dinner once a week. 

- DODO juice purple haze: pretty good just a basic carnuba based wax to be honest 

- Turtle wax dry n shine: easy to use and cheap! Use on friends and families cars when I give them a once over 

- Car pro hydro lite: was really excited to use this but it left spotting on my black car which sucked

- carbon collective platinum: just applied today TBC 

- carbon collective oracle: again just applied will wait and see 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3

So can I just apply Kiwami on my few weeks old Fusso’d car or do I have to apply fusso again then Kiwami?


----------



## Carscope

H-M3 said:


> So can I just apply Kiwami on my few weeks old Fusso'd car or do I have to apply fusso again then Kiwami?


Yes bud don't see it being issue

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike

Wilco said:


> I've used the search function and couldn't find anything similar so as the title suggests what waxes/sealants/coatings have you used and how would you rate them all taking into consideration price, ease of use, finish and durability.
> 
> Just starting to think about my list has scared the hell out of me, how much money I've spent since coming on here just about 4 years ago :doublesho
> Ok here goes
> 
> Collinite 476s. 7 Decent value, never lasted as I hoped it would
> 
> FK1000p . 7 Similar to collinite, decent value for a massive tin
> 
> Dodo Juice
> Rain forest rub . 7.5 Easy to use, decent price nice finish.
> 
> Purple haze. 7 Decent enough didn't last too long though.
> 
> Supernatural V1. 6 My first expensive wax, expected more for price.
> 
> Supernatural hybrid . 6.5 Loved on here, I'm not a massive fan.
> 
> Rubbish Boys JE 6 Had high hopes for this after reading positive reviews. Really didn't do it for me though.
> 
> Race glaze
> 55. 7.5 Nice to use, lovely finish.
> 
> Black Label 9 A quality wax, smells awesome and so easy to use. Loses half a mark for price.
> 
> Auto finesse
> Illusion. 7 My first "show" wax. Pleasant to use, looks good smells good but I think its expensive for what it is.
> 
> Temptation. 1 Mum always said if you cant say something nice then say nothing.
> 
> Bouncers
> Capture the Rapture. 7.5 Bought at the same time as illusion, better finish better price.
> 
> Vanilla Ice 7 Decent enough but nothing special. Smells awesome though.
> 
> I love DW edition 7.5 Similar to CTR but firmer, lovely to use and great smell.
> 
> Black Magic Detail
> 
> Origins . 7.5 Spreads well removes easy. Could bead better.
> 
> Helios . 7.5 Nice to use. Expected it to last longer than it did.
> 
> Genesis . 9 One of my favourites, good value and lasts well.
> 
> Sirius Dark. 8 Adds gloss and lasts better than expected.
> 
> Miura. 7.5 Really firm wax, sheets incredibly well.
> 
> Taurus 9 Gorgeous smell, spreads and removes effortlessly. If it lasts (first use today) this is a winner.
> 
> Pinnacle
> Signature series II 6 Bought on a whim, dead easy to apply and remove, only lasts a couple of washes though.
> 
> Zymol
> 
> Glasur. 9.Not cheap but worth it, if it lasted longer it would be a 10.
> 
> Vintage. N/A looking forward to using this when it arrives.
> 
> Obsession Wax
> 
> Aura. 8.5 Impressive finish for the price.
> 
> Euphoric. 8 As above with more gloss as opposed to clarity.
> 
> Hybrid 86. 8.5 Had an issue with my original version the one I have now performs brilliantly. A true hybrid offering great looks AND protection
> 
> Itus. 8.5 This years winter protection, the glow of a wax with hopefully the longevity of a sealant. Really nice to use though .
> 
> Phantom 9.5 My highest mark so far. Its genuinely a brilliant wax, spreads well removes easily but leaves a magnificent finish that has lasted well too. My car has never looked better.
> 
> Phaenna 9 A super glossy oily wax which definitely adds to the finish. Easy on/off and looked stunning on red.
> 
> Obsession Wax
> Zeal 8.5 Obsessions new "budget" wax. Maybe in price but not in the quality. As with all the other Obsession waxes I have its a pleasure to use. Nice fragrance, hefty glass jar, good finish and quality beading. For sub £25 its a bargain really.
> 
> Taranis (wheel wax) 9.5 I'm currently recovering from major knee surgery and as such car cleaning isn't really high on my list of priorities at the moment, that said the jet wash got an airing yesterday and the alloys came up spotless. 2 coats were applied 7 weeks ago and the wheels have been cleaned just once in that time. Taranis is holding up brilliantly. V impressed and I'm not one for wheel waxes.
> 
> Swiss Vax
> 
> Crystal Rock. 8.5 Gorgeous to use, smells incredible but so so so expensive.
> 
> Smart parts
> P21s. 9 Cheap for the finish it gives lovely to use, if only it lasted!
> 
> Blackfire
> 
> Midnight Sun. 8.5 really like this not that expensive, easy on/off and looks great.
> 
> Def wax
> Number One. 9 Lovely to use but again its mightily expensive. Very high quality though.
> 
> 0stend0 Glaze 8.5 Premium quality show wax that delivers. Bit expensive but good stuff.
> 
> 3xempler Glaze 7 Decent enough but nothing special. Easy on/off though.
> 
> Duru5 Glaze 7 As with 3xempler I thought it was ok but nothing more.
> 
> Synthatic Edition 7 Nice and sharp on silver, hoped it would last longer than it did.
> 
> Pre Production M4gnum 0pus 8 Similar to synthetic but with a glossier finish.
> 
> Mitchell and king
> Griffin. 9 Quality beading sheeting and usage, expensive though for 100ml.
> 
> Phillip 8 Great on light colours. Nice to use, can't really justify its price though.
> 
> *Pioneer* 8.5 A good quality wax this. Quite oily and spreads very well, the small jar I got will last a considerable amount of time. Rich finish that comes off easily and beads nicely but sheeting isn't amazing. Still a good wax that I rate highly.
> 
> *Sweden*7.5 Having bought a Volvo it seemed rude not to try this wax. Its quite firm but spreads very well, removal wasn't great though so I may have to work harder on finding the right curing time for it. Its reflective rather than glossy IMO but it suits my light grey well. Smells lovely as all M&K do tbh. Not the cheapest but if I can get the sweet spot for removal I'd add another point as it does look good.
> 
> Artdeshine
> Obsidian wax 7 I couldn't get on with it on my car but worked great on my dads. Can see why people love it but its not a favourite.
> 
> Sicko N/A Looking forward to using this once the weather settles.
> 
> Ogle wax
> Custom Reveal Not used yet
> Custom Element 8 Really impressed with this for the money. Spreads for miles but don't leave it to dry or it can be difficult to remove leaves a good finish though.
> 
> Sonax
> Protect and shine. 8.5 Application takes some getting used to but a great product when you get it right.
> 
> Polymer net shield 9 The best sealant I've used. Will be my winter protection from now on, doesn't have the glow of wax though and can look "sterile"
> 
> Menzerna
> Power lock. 3 My first foray into sealants left me totally unimpressed.
> 
> Prima
> Epic. 6 Nice and glossy but didn't seem to last too well.
> 
> Gtechniq
> C2V3 8.5 So easy to apply and remove, like the idea of using it as a qd for top ups. Not sure of claimed 8 month durability.
> 
> Optimum
> Opti seal 6.5 Too easy to use! Didn't add any noticeable gloss and was gone after a month. Cheap though or would have scored lower.
> 
> Gyeon
> Wetcoat 8 Good value and so easy to use, spray on jetwash off, don't leave it too long to remove though or you will get streaks.
> 
> Cancoat 9 The easiest sealant I've ever used. Spray onto a microfiber and then do a panel at a time with it. Water behaviour afterwards is epic.
> 
> Polish Angel
> 
> Esoteric V2 8.5 I've never really been one for liquid waxes but this is a quality product. Spreads forever and can be left on the car for hours rather than minutes after application. Sheeting and beading is first rate, very impressed. Durability could see my mark raised in the future.
> 
> Jubilee 8.5 As with Esoteric Jubilee spreads like crazy, a delight to use in every way. The finish is more reflective I feel than a warm carnauba glow but this is a wax I look forward to using much more during the summer. Sheets incredibly well for a wax, similar to Glasur in that respect.
> 
> Connoisseur Rapid wax 9 The first spray wax I've used and its brilliant. Leaves a warm glow on my black paint with extreme gloss. Beads well, is a doddle to use (spray and wipe) and as with all Polish Angel products a little goes a long way. A great topper over a base wax.
> 
> Valet pro
> Beading Marvellous 7.5 Bought on a whim as a sample pot. Its very easy to use, spreads very well and removes with ease if you don't allow it to set solid. Impressed for the price and will use again although is more glassy than glossy imo.
> 
> Swissvax
> Onyx 7.5 Another recent sample purchase. Lovely and oily a pleasure to apply as it spreads so far, very little cure time, straight on/off and it beads and sheets better than I thought it would. I like the finish it gave, very rich and dark. Look forward to using this again.
> 
> Obsession wax
> Zenith. (not giving a rating as not really fair) Special to me in so much I was involved in its development and branding. As a custom creation wax it is all I could wish for really, glossy in the extreme and delightful to use.
> 
> Chemical Guys
> Petes 53 9.5 Every once in a while you try something and just think WOW I like this. I had one of those moments with this wax. Smells great. Nice sized but light jar. Wax firm but oily I knew before I applied it I was going to like it a lot. Wasn't disappointed either. Apply/ remove a panel at a time to leave a wonderful rich dark glow. I'm not expecting it to last very well but so what? Best bit? £24 for a jar and that my friends is a BARGAIN it could easily be £100 wax and for the finish it gives you wouldn't be upset at that price.
> 
> Adams
> Patriot 8.5 massive tin compared to other waxes. Smells delightful too. spreads for miles and is a doddle to remove. Do a panel then remove almost instantly. The finish it leaves is truly concourse but it is let down slightly by average beading and longevity but for overall looks its a stunner.
> 
> ODK/Fourthwax
> Curiosity 8.5 bought a sample pot ridiculously cheap and was very pleasantly surprised just how good it is. Application is as easy as could be really, same goes for removal and the beading it had in heavy rain was tight and uniform. Very impressed to be honest and may well buy a full sized pot in the future. Well worth a try.
> 
> Infinity Wax
> Purple shimmer 2 I had real problems with removal of this, literally couldn't get it off the car. I'd looked for info regarding curing times with no success so did the usual swipe test to gauge. Even when cured it wouldn't wipe off, is this an instant removal wax? well tried that too and just ended up smearing it around. I don't like to leave negative reviews in general but this was a pita to use.
> 
> Artdeshine
> Sicko 9. First time ive used a genuine coating and I was more than a little apprehensive about it. No need to worry in that respect at all. Spreads and cures at a nice rate and is easy to remove. Looks stunning and glossy once applied. Lovely product.
> 
> Repel coat 8. Very easy to use product that beads nicely and leaves a sharp crisp finish. Point lost as I had to replace the spray head on mine as it didn't work at all. Seems to be a common issue with various brands having products that don't want to leave the can!
> 
> Tac
> Shinee Wax 7.5 .The names misleading I feel as its a spray sealant. As with most of the tac products its a doddle to use. Spray, wipe flip your cloth buff and done. Used over the top of a previously waxed car it did add to the gloss and beaded nicely when it rained. Cheap and easy to use. You don't need much so it will last a while.
> 
> Quartz Max 9. Quartz Max - Hydrophobic Silica Spray Sealant. Now this is a good product and one that I would recommend to use for top up protection through out winter as it can be used as a drying aid. Ive used it over wax and on bare paint and the results are identical more or less except for one incident of streaking on my bonnet but that was down to too much product. Use a TINY amount when spraying this. Its crazy slick and sheets well. If you've used gyeon cure its VERY similar just slightly nicer to use.
> 
> Ceramic coat 8.5 . The names misleading again as its actually a polymer sealant. Now im a waxer and sealant generally don't do it for me at all. This ones different though as it has the glow of a wax rather than the glassy sterile look I've suffered with in the past. Easy on exceptionally easy off. Lovely glossy finish. Its on my dads car at the moment and depending on how it lasts the score may rise. Its definitely helping the car stay clean longer though.
> 
> *Moonlight* 8.5 A spray sealant containing over 20% Sio2. A couple of squirts per panel, spread then buff off. Its that simple just don't miss any bits as they will set hard! Designed as a topper for a coating but I used it as a stand alone. Its good too once you nail the application and removal. Water behaviour is excellent as to be expected with a high Sio2 content and leaves a good sharp reflective finish. Well worth a try.
> 
> Autosmart
> Topaz 9. I jumped on the band wagon a year behind everyone else with this it seems, a friend gave me a bottle to try recently and said you know your stuff report back. What can I say? Great product. So easy to use. I'd describe it as AF triple with the cleaning side turned down and the protection side increased greatly. It does cleanse slightly and as such is more an aio rather than lsp but the finish it leaves for the price is special indeed. I will be buying a lot more of this its great! Good around the house too.
> 
> Wax Addict
> 
> Vitreo. 7 Bought as a sample set so only a small pot. It applies ok, removes ok, beads/sheets ok, looks ok. I guess I'd say its pretty average overall. I'd hoped it would have convinced me to buy a full sized pot but sadly it hasn't. A decent enough wax but nothing special.
> 
> Edition 21. 8 Bought as a 1/2 price bargain in the black Friday sale. It applies beautifully, its quite oily so spreads far. Removal though is slightly tougher than comparatively priced waxes but the finish it gives is excellent. Very glossy and the sheeting is superb. I will be using this again to see if I got the curing time wrong previously but overall pleased I bought it.
> 
> Zymol
> 
> Titanium. 9 This wasn't originally something I'd bought but rather leant to me from a good friend. As with the higher priced zymols I've used previously its a delight to use. Spreads forever, doesn't really have a cure time although I left it on slightly longer than I had done done with glasur. The finish is crisp and reflective. The beading and sheeting are as good as you could possibly wish for in a wax. Its simply a great wax. After using this I've since bought my own jar and that doesn't happen that often these days.
> 
> Victoria Wax
> Concours 9.5 Well after resisting Vics red for so long I finally picked up a jar cheap recently. My car's black and its as if this wax was made for it. The wetness of finish is ridiculous to be honest. Easy on easy off, smells nice, spreads well comes off easy. For looks and ease of use it is very good indeed. I shouldn't have waited as long as I did to get some in hindsight.
> 
> Victoria Wax
> Mayhem. 9. A very good value wax that reminds me a lot of one of my favourite waxes in smell, consistency, application and finish but costs barely anything in price comparison. I really rate this wax and look forward to using it more. It spreads exceptionally well and removes with ease 5-10 minutes later. Very glossy finish.
> 
> Car-chem
> Connoisseur 9 This came as part of a bundle I purchased on ebay and as carchem don't really have a pedigree for waxes I wasn't expecting much at all with regards to this wax, in fact I wasn't planning on using it at all if i'm honest. The packaging isn't the best and a facelift could work wonders for it as its actually very good. Its firm but still spreads well, cures quite quickly and is probably a 2-3 panel wax at most. It removes well though with no residue or second buff needed. I really like this tbh, its only £30 for 250ml too so good value. Beading and sheeting are good I just wish it didn't smell of bubble gum, that's probably its only negative. Just shows you should keep an open mind and there are some hidden gems out there for not mega money.
> 
> Sonus
> Acrylic Glanz Spray 9.5 I didn't know if I should include this or not as I wasn't intending it to be an lsp. That said the finish it gives over Carlack NSC is incredible. I've been using NSC more and more until recently and after having a read on cyc they recommended this over the top. Great recommendation tbh and a seriously shiny acrylic finish. Would look awesome on solid colours.
> 
> *Angelwax*
> Fifth Element 8 Another recent sample purchase, I've finally learnt to stop buying full jars. Quite an expensive wax this. The sample was £20 for 30 ml or at least that was the cheapest I could find it at. That said I've coated my Insignia and you cant actually tell I've used any at all. It spreads an unbelievable amount and I can get another 7 maybe 8 layers from this sample. It goes on really well, removes pretty well too, not a doddle but not a real pain either. It was quite warm when I used it and a couple of panels and then removal worked for me. Its quite a reflective finish but it did look really well on black. The following day it rained hard and the beading was excellent, strangely it didn't want to sheet off when driving though. Still a nice product and one I'd be happy to recommend but its price loses it half a mark.
> 
> Bilt Hamber
> *Double Speed Wax*9 I've put off trying this for ages and I'm not sure why, maybe the bland packaging doesn't draw me in but after reading lots of positive reviews I thought I'd give it go. Well what a pleasant surprise, its mega easy to work with, easy on/off and the beading/sheeting it leaves behind is outstanding for a wax. This stuff hates water!! The only thing I'm not sure of is the finish, it dulled my paintwork slightly but this is the only negative I can find with it. Its a no nonsense wax that's not fragranced at all, in basic packaging that comes in at less than £15 for a massive tin. Its a great buy and if the finish was richer it may get the magical 10 mark!
> 
> *Nanolex*
> Si3d Coating. 9.
> Having recently bought a fresh car I wanted something durable to see me through winter so went with this after a lot of research.
> 
> Unlike a wax where you can prep polish and seal in a day this took my nearly two days as its unforgiving if you make mistakes.(same as all coatings really). Having taken my time with it and finding perfect application and removal for me I'm extremely happy with it. It protects brilliantly, the sheeting is excellent and beading is more than adequate. It lacks the richness of a wax though if I'm honest. I've tried to wax over it but that's been pointless as its made no difference to the protection imo. Overall a top product that if used correctly will last ages.
> 
> *Zymol*
> Concours 7.5. I'm maybe being a little harsh with that score due to recently having used the higher end Zymols. Its a lovely wax in its own right, quite oily but still firm and spreads really well. Doesn't remove quite as easily as other Z's but still easy enough. The real question is it worth almost double the price of Glassur and to be honest I don't think it is.
> 
> Destiny.9. A true boutique wax that I could never justify or afford paying for a full sized jar. As part of the sampler kit though I think its reasonable value. Its a stunning wax to use, without wishing to repeat myself too much it spreads forever and its effortless to remove. A couple of panels at a time, on and then off. Just a delight tbh. It seems a lot more durable than the other Z's too, I've tested this on my own car recently and there has been very little drop off in looks or performance even after a dozen or so washes. It gives a warm glow finish too that really suits my red car. As an overall package I'd love to give it a 10 but the only reason it was a 9 is that I think its a fair price as part of the sampler kit or it would have been lower. Its price simply makes it prohibitive to most people.
> 
> Atlantique ?? I honestly don't know how to mark this. It is without doubt the easiest wax to apply and remove that I have ever used. IT almost melts into the paint after application and after a 5 minute cure time wipes away easier than most QD's!! Its a ridiculous wax for all the right reasons but its more than 1100 quid for a full jar. So how do you rate something this good but so expensive? Simply I can't. Its performance for sheeting, beading and durability are outstanding and as with Destiny as part of the sampler kit its good value. I love this wax, literally love it and will have to buy another sampler when I've run out of it.
> 
> *OCD Waxes*
> Alien 51 8. A good honest wax this. Doesn't make extravagant claims about durability or gloss levels its just a genuinely good wax. Easy to use, goes on and comes off without issue. Beads well and lasts ok too, what's not to like? Cheap as chips in the grand scheme of things too.
> 
> Nebula 9. Extremely glossy show wax. It reminds me A LOT of Petes 53, its a little firmer maybe but with the scent as it is and the overall finish and durability it gives it is very similar. Another great wax from OCD though and one that will be terribly difficult to better. Good luck with that lol. Seriously good value and a wax I'm glad I own and one OCD should be proud of.
> 
> *Raceglaze*
> 
> Hybrid Blue *9.5* Well here's a shock of a wax from a manufacturer that doesn't get the airtime it probably deserves. I've fancied trying this for ages but have always been trialling something or other so never got around to it. Anyways I got a pot this week with a few Zymol bits so combining postage seemed like the time to buy.
> 
> I had little knowledge of this wax as there are few reviews about it. Seems I struck lucky though as this is a belter! It has a similar texture and scent to the other RG waxes (bar Black Label) maybe a little firmer but not massively so. Its lovely to apply spreading very well with little product used.
> Removal is its strong point though, after leaving it to cure for 8 minutes in relatively cold temps it was effortless to remove. I'm not sure how to describe the finish, its not a rich deep gloss or a sharp reflective finish either I think the word I'd use is radiant on my red car. It looks fabulous, I've 2 layers on at the moment and beading and sheeting are first rate. I'm delighted I bought this and if you're after a hidden gem that's not mega money its definitely worth a look!!!
> 
> So I think that's about it :doublesho . These are only my opinions and will no doubt vary greatly from others, so what have you used guys and gals and how would YOU rate them?


With al that lot on the wax on your car must be a foot thick!:lol:


----------



## noorth

Wilco said:


> *Victoria Wax*
> Mayhem. 9. A very good value wax that reminds me a lot of one of my favourite waxes in smell, consistency, application and finish but costs barely anything in price comparison. I really rate this wax and look forward to using it more. It spreads exceptionally well and removes with ease 5-10 minutes later. Very glossy finish.
> 
> *Obsession Wax*
> Taranis (wheel wax) 9.5 I'm currently recovering from major knee surgery and as such car cleaning isn't really high on my list of priorities at the moment, that said the jet wash got an airing yesterday and the alloys came up spotless. 2 coats were applied 7 weeks ago and the wheels have been cleaned just once in that time. Taranis is holding up brilliantly. V impressed and I'm not one for wheel waxes.
> 
> *Sonus*
> Acrylic Glanz Spray 9.5 I didn't know if I should include this or not as I wasn't intending it to be an lsp. That said the finish it gives over Carlack NSC is incredible. I've been using NSC more and more until recently and after having a read on cyc they recommended this over the top. Great recommendation tbh and a seriously shiny acrylic finish. Would look awesome on solid colours.


Hi Wilco, i'll be frank, i ordered Victoria wax mayhem earlier from reading a number of your posts on this forum - vics concours is gone. I ordered it from a canadian site.

I'm doing my first full correction soon and i wanted a deep carnauba look. I'm new to detailing. I have sonax cutmax, perfect finish and the girots garage 15mm throw polisher.

What are your thoughts on mayhem? should i layer it? how long will it last? i'm not worried about high durability but i'm just curious. I have a blue 2016 special edition camry.

This fall i think i will put fusso coat on it, i live in newfoundland canada.

Thanks!
Brad

What are you suggestions? To get the "wet finish" look?


----------



## noorth

Tykebike said:


> With al that lot on the wax on your car must be a foot thick!:lol:


Man thats a mind ****. Where did you learn grammar?


----------



## Wilco

2 layers will be sufficient with mayhem. It's very similar to raceglaze black label. It won't last as long as that and obviously variables are just that. You should be looking at 2-3 months realistically obviously depending on weather, mileage etc etc.
It's a really nice wax though.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Imprezaworks This thread I was on about mate


----------



## Imprezaworks

Cheers dude

Black widow by dodo
Supernatural by dodo
Petes wax 53.

Will be one of those next


----------



## Wilco

I've quite a lot more to add to this list sorry for the bump so.i can find it later.


----------

